# Forum About Russia Politics  Latest from Ukraine

## Hanna

I was trying to find information in Belarussian papers about Eastern Ukraine, but strangely they are almost ignoring the situation.  
I was thinking that Belarus opinion would be interesting. It's  not directly involved, yet knows both countries better than anyone else. (RU and UA). I thought they'd be able to understand both parties in the conflict and have a really balanced and nuance view. However, for whatever reason they are almost ignoring the events in Donbass.

----------


## Medved

... OR ... you were looking in the wrong place  ::   http://charter97.org/ru/news/ukraine/
This one looks really biased towards the West.

----------


## 14Russian

Why would Belarus want to get involved?  What do they have to do with any of it?   They agreed to offer a neutral site for negotiation for 'both sides.'    Seems generous to me.

----------


## Hanna

> ... OR ... you were looking in the wrong place   http://charter97.org/ru/news/ukraine/
> This one looks really biased towards the West.

 Isn't this a Belarussian anti-government site?.. Well I looked anyway.
These guys have decided that whatever Kiev says, is the truth. Fine, to each his own... 
However, I don't need to struggle with the Russian text this type of info - it's exactly what English speaking papers are already saying. I am familiar with this narrative.  
Isn't it interesting that the the guy who runs Charter97 speaks English like a native and provides perfect translations of most of his articles?  I smell CIA "democracy" money. This guy is definitely no ordinary Belarussian. People there rarely speak English at a useful level at all. Let alone with perfect grammar and vocabulary. I hope Belarussians think very carefully before throwing their country into turmoil because of anything they read on Charter97.   

> Why would Belarus want to get involved?  What do  they have to do with any of it?   They agreed to offer a neutral site  for negotiation for 'both sides.'    Seems generous to me.

 I am not proposing that they get involved and it's wise of them not to. But the media there is essentially state run, and I was interested to see what position they take on the conflict. I suppose it's possible that Belarus took a policy decision to deliberately under report the story to make sure that nothing biased is said either way - so they can remain credible as a mediator to both sides.

----------


## bytemare

http://www.sb.by/byvshiy-sssr/

----------


## SergeMak

> Why would Belarus want to get involved?  What do they have to do with any of it?   They agreed to offer a neutral site for negotiation for 'both sides.'    Seems generous to me.

 Скажем так, экономический партнер №1 для Белоруссии - Россия, а экономический партнер №2 - Украина. Соответственно, батьке Лукашенко не хотелось бы ссориться ни с теми, ни с другими.

----------


## Hanna

Another reason to read Belarus news is that people accuse Russian media of being biased, and that is probably true. I think mainstream Russian media is exaggerating a bit to get their point of view across. Just like when Western media reports about somebody that's fallen out of favour, then everything about them is bad. 
With Belarus I thought that they'd be in a good position to sympathise with the complaints of the Ukrainians, while at the same time being closely allied with Russia. 
For Russia both economic and military considerations are at stake, while Belarus isn't hugely invested in Ukraine, so doesn't have a lot to lose. Also it already borders lots of NATO states, so one more wouldn't make a big difference. 
Also Belarussian media is quite different from Russian, so it's not singing the same tune at all.  
Therefore I was thinking that Belarus would have a well-informed and nuanced view on the conflict because it knows both Ukraine and Russia like its own backyard. I thought it would be able to cover both sides in depth.  
Instead what I am seeing is that they almost pretend the conflict doesn't exist, when it ought to be first page news there - it's their old neighbour and friend, and they are just ignoring events. Strange.

----------


## Hanna

Вытерта картинка, неуместная на этом форуме. Л.

----------


## E-learner

удалено

----------


## dtrq

Godwin's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## hddscan

Мне интересно, что же такое было на картинке Ханны, что даже картинка с Гитлером более уместна чем ее картинка.

----------


## Lampada

> Мне интересно, что же такое было на картинке Ханны, что даже картинка с Гитлером более уместна чем ее картинка.

   Гитлер - картинка тоже неуместная, но это прошлое, так что ладно.
Сохранила в Ворде, и не знаю, как обратно повесить

----------


## E-learner

> Гитлер - картинка тоже неуместная, но это прошлое, так что ладно.

 Это была исключительно ответка. Персонально  я против её удаления не возражаю, раз уж устранена причина. 
EDIT
Ладно. Вспомнил, что и сам могу удалить. Сейчас сделаю, что называется в качестве жеста доброй воли.

----------


## UhOhXplode

The meaning is in the people and not in the words. Identical logic can be used either to mask evil deeds or to start a humanitarian quest. This time is 2015 and I only see humanitarian goals.
ON-TOPIC:
I seriously doubt that any news about the Donbas will be unbiased. But I agree with SergeMak - The Belarus media would need to be silent since they are mediating the crisis in Minsk and since they both do trade with Belarus. 
Imo, the only real way to get unbiased news is to look only at the undeniable facts. There's lots of those facts out there. For example: 
1. What was happening on New Year's day in Kiev?
They held a parade to honor a Nazi collaborator named Stepan Bandera. 
2. What was happening on New Year's day in Lugansk?
They managed to have some New Year's lights and a huge tree in the square but there were serious rolling blackouts and the houses don't have heat.
A lot of presents for kids were included in the 10th Russian humanitarian aid convoy so that was really cool.  ::  But Donetsk and other cities, in the Donbas, are having similar shortages of power and heat. 
3. While Russia has been working in Minsk to create a lasting peace, the US passed an anti-Russian bill to allow our President to send lethal aid to Kiev.
The message that sends is that the US supports war while Russia supports peace. For me, that's a seriously unacceptable massage for my country to be sending. 
4. Khrushchev had no legal right to give Crimea to the Ukraine. Where was the Internationally recognized referendum? When did the Crimeans vote on annexation to the Ukraine? So the annexation of Crimea by the Ukraine was not legal and is not binding.
Btw, was there ever a referendum to annex Novorossiya to the the Ukraine? I mean, it was Russia that won that land from the Ottoman empire in the 18th century, right? 
Anyway, I found a site called "Новороссия" that seems to support a revival. And what's really interesting is how I found it. The link to the site was included in a Washington Post article:   

> Putin's comment might be taken as it was portrayed – as an aside, or a little tidbit of information – if it weren't for the fact that Novorossiya has been brought up so often in recent days by pro-Russian activists, who have reportedly been chanting the word as they argued against staying with Kiev. Someone has even set up a Web site that *appears devoted to bringing the historical region back*.

 The Washington Post article 
The words in bold linked to this site: appears devoted to bringing the historical region back 
So yeah, you can even find news sources in other news sources. 
С Новым 2015 годом! Любви, здоровья, успехов, счастья! - I totally do hope this year will be TONS better than last year for Russia and the Russian people.

----------


## Antonio1986

> They held a parade to honor a Nazi collaborator named Stepan Bandera.

 Richard Nixon / Bill Clinton: "Sometimes in order to fight one evil you should cooperate with an other evil". 
My first question is why Stepan Bandera cooperated with Hitler? He was a мизантроп? He wanted people to burn in gas chambers? He was just insane?
What he wanted from that cooperation with that beast Hitler?

----------


## UhOhXplode

> Richard Nixon / Bill Clinton: "Sometimes in order to fight one evil you should cooperate with an other evil".

 [  ] Care
[X] Don't care 
But yeah, they probably would have cooperated with Adolf Hitler... or even worse, Stepan Bandera.   

> My first question is 
> 1. why Stepan Bandera cooperated with Hitler? 
> 2. He was a мизантроп? 
> 3. He wanted people to burn in gas chambers? 
> 4. He was just insane?
> 5. What he wanted from that cooperation with that beast Hitler?

 1. To create a unified country full of Bandera followers.
2. I'm not a trained psychologist. But he didn't avoid Nazi society so he probably wasn't.
3. I doubt it. That would have been too easy.
4. See 2.
4. To create a unified country, help kill 20 million Russians, create the Ukrainian SS, and use the most barbaric methods to execute 1/2 million people. 
He was awarded the medal of "Hero of the Ukraine" in 2010. That sparked an international outrage. The award was annulled in 2011.
Btw, the current Ukrainian government didn't stop the parade. Why? 
Under Bandera, the Ukrainian SS held the most barbaric executions of the Patriotic War but they were never arrested for those crimes after the war. Why?
Anyway, if the Ukraine needs a National hero then fine. But don't expect me to be impressed when they choose Bandera. Tbh, I wouldn't be as shocked if they had chosen Adolf Hitler... he wasn't as barbaric.

----------


## E-learner

> Richard Nixon / Bill Clinton: "Sometimes in order to fight one evil you should cooperate with an other evil". 
> My first question is why Stepan Bandera cooperated with Hitler? He was a мизантроп? He wanted people to burn in gas chambers? He was just insane?
> What he wanted from that cooperation with that beast Hitler?

  Was Bandera insane? Was Stalin insane? Was Chamberlain insane? Who knows. They all cooperated and Hitler fooled them all.
For some reason, Bandera thought Germany would help to establish Ukrainian state. Instead, shortly after invading the Soviet Union, in 1941, Hitler put him in prison and later in a concentration camp. So much for cooperation. 
  An important thing to know about Bandera -- he had nothing to do with "дивизия СС "Галичина". Those who associated themselves with him fought against Germans as well as against Soviets or Poles (after his imprisonment, I mean).

----------


## UhOhXplode

When the Nazis discovered that Stepan Bandera had plans for an independent Ukraine, he was arrested and taken to Berlin. During an interrogation, he said that the Nazis would lose the war and he did refuse to support the Galicia division. So did his followers. So yeah, the real goals of the Bandera movement were ethnic purity and independence.
That's all in the past but I don't think the EU gets very happy about a Bandera parade. Random immigration is one of their policies and the immigrants don't have to be ethnic Ukrainians.

----------


## diogen_

> Was Bandera insane? Was Stalin insane? Was Chamberlain insane? Who knows. They all cooperated and Hitler fooled them all.
> For some reason, Bandera thought Germany would help to establish Ukrainian state. Instead, shortly after invading the Soviet Union, in 1941, Hitler put him in prison and later in a concentration camp. So much for cooperation. 
>   An important thing to know about Bandera -- he had nothing to do with "дивизия СС "Галичина". Those who associated themselves with him fought against Germans as well as against Soviets or Poles (after his imprisonment, I mean).

 Looks like you are portraying him rather like a stray sheep and not a true cold blood murderer. But how about this passage;   

> What else separates the Banderas from every other genocidal perpetrator of the war is this: Even though the German SS had units dedicated to genocide, the Organization of Ukrainian Nationalists (OUN) approached this mission with a zeal and barbarity that Hitler’s own units could not muster. (Deleted. L.).

 Ukraine’s Neo-Nazis. Stepan Bandera and the Legacy of World War II | Global Research 
He seems to be different from Hitler only in  the scale of his misdeeds but not in its character. And why do some Ukrainians so desperately want to revive this "skeleton" from the "cupboard" right now? My guess it's  mainly done in order to troll Russians even more assiduously   ::

----------


## 14Russian

> Looks like you are portraying him rather like a stray sheep and not a true cold blood murderer. But how about this passage;   Ukraine’s Neo-Nazis. Stepan Bandera and the Legacy of World War II | Global Research 
> He seems to be different from Hitler only in  the scale of his misdeeds but not in its character. And why do some Ukrainians so desperately want to revive this "skeleton" from the "cupboard" right now? My guess it's  mainly done in order to troll Russians even more assiduously

 You're going to cite Global Research as your source?   ::   ::  
There's a lot of ridiculous assertions in this thread and I can see why Ukrainians just abandoned it.

----------


## 14Russian

> Richard Nixon / Bill Clinton: "Sometimes in order to fight one evil you should cooperate with an other evil". 
> My first question is why Stepan Bandera cooperated with Hitler? He was a мизантроп? He wanted people to burn in gas chambers? He was just insane?
> What he wanted from that cooperation with that beast Hitler?

 Probably thought there wasn't any choice of an ally who would confront the SU.  The USA didn't.   No one else did.   Of course, most of the sources nowadays are maintained by Russia, USA etc., soviet/communist sources so you will only get one side.    
In Russia, certain cronies and clans turn against each other when interests no longer coincide.   Is it possible that this happened then?   I read that Bandera wanted a 'Greater Ukraine' and when Russia/Novorossiya decide to occupy territory, no one bats an eyelash.   But, because these aren't neo-Soviet types, they are villains.  It's a matter of perspective or point of view and those nationalists probably thought they wanted to secure their own territory.  There were a lot of territorial disputes then and various nationalities/ethnicities all living in the same area.

----------


## E-learner

> Looks like you are portraying him rather like a stray sheep and not a true cold blood murderer. But how about this passage;   Ukraine’s Neo-Nazis. Stepan Bandera and the Legacy of World War II | Global Research 
> He seems to be different from Hitler only in  the scale of his misdeeds but not in its character. And why do some Ukrainians so desperately want to revive this "skeleton" from the "cupboard" right now? My guess it's  mainly done in order to troll Russians even more assiduously

 Did  you see this in the article? :
"Under the militant leadership of Stepan Bandera in World War II, the ultra-nationalists organized the Ukrainian Waffen SS Galician".
That's enough  to stop reading right there. It's not a credible source. Just a piece of Soviet/Russian style propaganda. 
"The Banderas, or Banderites, are activists in the Ukrainian Ultra Nationalist movement that is now in control of the government in Ukraine."
I recognize the pen of Mr. Lavrov.  :: 
Ridiculous. You can not even begin to understand how ridiculous this is. 
 Now. I am not saying UPA did not commit any atrocities. There hardly exist an army that didn't.  But it wasn't in the question I was answering. 
About trolling -- yes, there is a bit of that.  ::

----------


## UhOhXplode

At this point, I think it's important to focus on the historical events in other countries.
Tbh, what the UPA did was no worse than what the American settlers did in the 18th century - or other purges and genocides in other countries. 
The US began with the attempted genocide of the Native American people. They also used very seriously inhumane methods to kill them. Now the Native Americans are 2nd class citizens in the US. I see a parallel in Ukraine.
Throughout history, Ukrainians have been controlled by Polish-Lithuanians, Austrians, Germans, and Russians but they never had the chance to control themselves... until recently. I think Bandera was the breaking point.
So, maybe the Ultra-Nationalists were feeling a lot frustrated?    
It's what makes me believe that the Ukrainians are a unique culture. And I also believe that the Ultra-Nationalists are a minority in that culture - like the KKK is a minority in American culture. But do KKK members control the government? Who knows? Memberships in radical organizations can be concealed.
Ukraine is bi-lingual and bi-cultural and that's why I think the only real solution is Federalization. What? Individual regions of the Ukraine might secede from the Union? I doubt that. US states also have the right to secede but the central government does have the right to block secession.
As for Crimea, it never legally seceded from Russia. There was no referendum or vote by the people to do that.

----------


## rimz

> At this point, I think it's important to focus on the historical events in other countries.
> Tbh, what the UPA did was no worse than what the American settlers did in the 18th century - or other purges and genocides in other countries. 
> The US began with the attempted genocide of the Native American people. They also used very seriously inhumane methods to kill them. Now the Native Americans are 2nd class citizens in the US. I see a parallel in Ukraine.
> Throughout history, Ukrainians have been controlled by Polish-Lithuanians, Austrians, Germans, and Russians but they never had the chance to control themselves... until recently. I think Bandera was the breaking point.
> So, maybe the Ultra-Nationalists were feeling a lot frustrated?    
> It's what makes me believe that the Ukrainians are a unique culture. And I also believe that the Ultra-Nationalists are a minority in that culture - like the KKK is a minority in American culture. But do KKK members control the government? Who knows? Memberships in radical organizations can be concealed.
> Ukraine is bi-lingual and bi-cultural and that's why I think the only real solution is Federalization. What? Individual regions of the Ukraine might secede from the Union? I doubt that. US states also have the right to secede but the central government does have the right to block secession.
> As for Crimea, it never legally seceded from Russia. There was no referendum or vote by the people to do that.

 Hi, 
No doubt, it's important to know history, almost every nation did bad things in the past but I think it's also important to focus how now a nation treats negative historical events, whether admits wrongs. Apparently, American settlers commited atrocities to American Indians as well as to other nations but is it approved as right in modern American society? Why do you think "Now the Native Americans are 2nd class citizens in the US."? Is it possible now in the US anyone will go on streets shouting insults to Indians or any other minority with impunity? 
At the same time modern Ukrainian radicals can freely march yelling like "Маскаляку на гиляку! - Hang Russians!" and make masked crashings, isn't it? Yeah, they are minorities and such elements can be found in any country but is it possible to behave openly like that in the USA without judging?

----------


## UhOhXplode

> Hi, 
> No doubt, it's important to know history, almost every nation did bad things in the past but I think it's also important to focus how now a nation treats negative historical events, whether admits wrongs. Apparently, American settlers commited atrocities to American Indians as well as to other nations but is it approved as right in modern American society? Why do you think "Now the Native Americans are 2nd class citizens in the US."? Is it possible now in the US anyone will go on streets shouting insults to Indians or any other minority with impunity? 
> At the same time modern Ukrainian radicals can freely march yelling like "Маскаляку на гиляку! - Hang Russians!" and make masked crashings, isn't it? Yeah, they are minorities and such elements can be found in any country but is it possible to behave openly like that in the USA without judging?

 Здравствуйте.  ::  Добро пожаловать на форум.
It's very complicated in the USA. I learned that our country never admitted doing anything bad until the Civil Rights movement happened in the 1960's. Now it's "illegal" to be prejudiced but that's only enforced in extreme cases. The police provide protection for KKK parades and "kill whitey" is allowed in black music. And yeah, any Native American that accepts their own culture has to live on a reservation. But you are right. A parade like the one I saw in Kiev would set off alrams in the USA. 
But it's also true that the USA is still creating negative historical events (like the bombing of Yugoslavia, the violent coup in the Ukraine, sanctions against Russia, supporting Right Sector when they burned people alive in Odessa, and the war in Iraq) and not admitting their wrongdoing.  
That's why I said "But do KKK members control the government? Who knows? Memberships in radical organizations can be concealed."
The truth is, if the government in Kiev really wanted a peaceful solution to the "Ukrainian Crisis" they would have stopped the parade. But they didn't. That government doesn't claim to be loyal to Right Sector but everything they do is approved of by Right Sector. I think it's very possible for politicians to have the same beliefs and goals as a radical group without "officially" being members of the group. 
The reason I chose the USA to compare with the Ukraine is because both governments have 2 faces. One face is their PC and the other face is their real goals. For example, President Maksimka (Obama) was used to appease the black voters but his goals are almost identical to the goals of President Bush. Also, he didn't do anything that he claimed he was going to do in his political speeches.
So yeah, I can understand the Ukrainian history more when I read American history. But that doesn't make what's happening right. Imo, Right Sector should be labelled a terrorist organization by the UN and the Ukrainian government should not be supporting Bandera and turning it's head when they violate ethnic-Russian Ukrainian's rights. If they really want their terretorial integrity then the laws have to be fair for both cultures. If Kiev refuses to make the laws fair for both sides, then Ukraine needs to split into 2 separate countries because genocide is NOT an acceptable solution.

----------


## E-learner

> "Маскаляку на гиляку! - Hang Russians!"

 "Москаль" is not "a Russian". This word has a long history, but I'll just summarize the contemporary usage.
It's a person, as a rule a Russian but not necessarily, who thinks that Ukraine must not exist, or must be a part of  Russia. Or thinks that Ukrainian nation or language do not exist, etc etc. That sort of person. 
I have no idea about how serious about that phrase are ultra-nationalists, but ordinary people usually use it for trolling Russians.
  And Ukrainian Russians can easily use it, too, by the way. Although, I think, most Russian-speaking people in Ukraine are identifying themselves as Ukrainians. It's difficult to tell. There is no "nationality" field in our passports and I don't remember this matter ever to come up in conversations.

----------


## hddscan

> "Москаль" is not "a Russian". This word has a long history, but I'll just summarize the contemporary usage.
> It's a person, as a rule a Russian but not necessarily, who thinks that Ukraine must not exist, or must be a part of  Russia. Or thinks that Ukrainian nation or language do not exist, etc etc. That sort of person.

 IDK how you were able to come up with such description but here is what wiki says:   

> Моска́ль (укр. москаль, белор. маскаль, польск. Moskal) в украинском, польском, белорусском языках — шовинистическое национальное прозвище, употребляемое по отношению к русским
> ...Слово происходит от названия столицы России — Москвы, являясь таким образом изначально этнохоронимом.

 https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Москаль 
As you can see there is nothing about "Ukraine must not exist, or must be a part of  Russia". And the word is, in fact, means "a Russian"

----------


## E-learner

> IDK how you were able to come up with such description but here is what wiki says:

 I see, or hear if you wish, it around me. Maybe wiki knows better. It's your choice whom to believe. 
Anyway, did you read all of this article? It has this:  
Современное употребление 
В современном украинском политическом лексиконе слово «москаль» и производные от него употребляются преимущественно с резко негативными коннотациями. При этом они применяются, как правило, к российским великодержавным шовинистам, сторонникам «русского мира», независимо от их этнической принадлежности. 
Quite close to my definition, really. Including "независимо от их этнической принадлежности" part, of which I'm amazed because I was sure that no Russian Russian would know that.

----------


## hddscan

> Maybe wiki knows better.

 Since this word is used from 17th century I think wiki knows better. "Modern political Ukrainian language" is just one of the ways to re-write history, as well as creating the whole "Ministry of truth" in Ukraine  ::  
The word is specifically used to offend all the Russians and no matter how "modern political Ukrainian language" sugarcoats it, the word does not change the meaning.

----------


## E-learner

It's a perfect occasion for me to use that phrase   ::

----------


## dtrq

It's like saying that in modern language "жид" ("kike") is used only for "bad" (whatever you define it) Jews and thus is OK.

----------


## hddscan

> It's a perfect occasion for me to use that phrase

 I'm going to assume that you were not looking for an occasion to offend people but for something else  ::

----------


## UhOhXplode

> It's a perfect occasion for me to use that phrase

 LOL! Yeah, since Russians have Ukrainian relatives and Ukrainians have Russian relatives then the modern meaning of that word is probably political and not ethnic.
Anyway, I think for you it is a political word and it's all about what I said in one of my other posts in this thread:   

> The meaning is in the people and not in the words...

 In America, the 'N' word isn't just used on black people. It's used on anybody that people consider slow or awkward. Also in America, anybody can be called a Jew. It's more about traits than ethnicity.

----------


## Crocodile

I have recently encountered a term, which I had never seen before - "украиноскептик". E-learner, would you be able to comment on the term? How does that correlate with "москаль" in the contemporary Ukrainian culture?

----------


## E-learner

> I have recently encountered a term, which I had never seen before - "украиноскептик". E-learner, would you be able to comment on the term? How does that correlate with "москаль" in the contemporary Ukrainian culture?

  I don't remember ever hearing this word, and even after googling I'm not sure what  exactly it means. Also, I don't see what it has to do with "москаль".
I'm stumped.

----------


## Crocodile

> I don't remember ever hearing this word, and even after googling I'm not sure what  exactly it means. Also, I don't see what it has to do with "москаль".
> I'm stumped.

 Let me point you to the same direction..  http://gazeta.zn.ua/CULTURE/pochemu_...gvardiyu_.html  

> Действительно, Булгаков был киевлянином, сыном священнослужителей из русского Орла и украиноскептиком (чтобы не сказать больше).

----------


## E-learner

> Let me point you to the same direction..  Почему в Украине

  I still don't understand what "украиноскептик" means. 
So, I won't be able to comment on it after all.

----------


## Crocodile

> I still don't understand what "украиноскептик" means. 
> So, I won't be able to comment on it after all.

 Ну, на нет и суда нет. Хто не скаче - той украиноскептик..  ::   http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%...B0%D0%BB%D1%8C   

> *Моска́ль — екзонім росіян, уживаний серед українців, білорусів та поляків. [...] Часто вживається як образлива та іронічна назва громадян Росії незалежно від їхнього етнічного походження чи місця проживання.*

 Я всё понимаю, только не очень ясно зачем наводить тень на плетень?

----------


## rimz

> "Москаль" is not "a Russian". This word has a long history, but I'll just summarize the contemporary usage.
> It's a person, as a rule a Russian but not necessarily, who thinks that Ukraine must not exist, or must be a part of  Russia. Or thinks that Ukrainian nation or language do not exist, etc etc. That sort of person. 
> I have no idea about how serious about that phrase are ultra-nationalists, but ordinary people usually use it for trolling Russians.
>   And Ukrainian Russians can easily use it, too, by the way. Although, I think, most Russian-speaking people in Ukraine are identifying themselves as Ukrainians. It's difficult to tell. There is no "nationality" field in our passports and I don't remember this matter ever to come up in conversations.

 Even that, matter of fact it's a call or threat to kill people with a different opinion. Those, who you think are 'Moskals', don't propose to erase from the Earth conterporary Ukraine or Ukrainians, they just think that the Ukrainian state and language were artificially created from ancient Rus states by its occupiers, that the name 'Ukraine' and many words came from Poland. There are such people living in Ukraine who see different their history and origin from official versions, why shoud they be threatened there?

----------


## E-learner

> Even that, matter of fact it's a call or threat to kill people with a different opinion. Those, who you think are 'Moskals', don't propose to erase from the Earth conterporary Ukraine or Ukrainians, they just think that the Ukrainian state and language were artificially created from ancient Rus states by its occupiers, that the name 'Ukraine' and many words came from Poland.

 "Opinion"? "They just think"?
Russia is eating Ukraine up bit by bit and they salute their idol for that.   

> There are such people living in Ukraine who see different their history and origin from official versions, why shoud they be threatened there?

 As I understand it, now we proceed from 'moskals' from Russia to 'moskals'  from Ukraine. 
Inside Ukraine, there is a tendency  to  call 'moskals' only people in high positions. For example, Simonenko, the leader of "communist" party (couldn't fight the urge to use quotation marks because, in fact, it's let's-join-the-Russian-Empier party). 
 As an example from another extreme -- those ordinary people with guns who now cooperate with the occupants do not get called 'moskals'. For the time being, at least. Time will tell.

----------


## hddscan

> Russia is eating Ukraine up bit by bit and they salute their idol for that.

 I thought it's Ukrainian government cutting Ukraine off bit by bit Донбасс без украинских пенсий - проиграют все? - BBC Russian http://iz.com.ua/ukraina/60633-s-1-i...na-proezd.html Облагаться налогом будет не вся пенсия, а только сумма превышения - Минфин | Украинская правда В 2014 году инфляция составила 24,9% | Экономическая правда В зоне АТО запретили пассажирские автобусные перевозки | Украинская правда Выехать из оккупированных территорий можно будет по 7 направлениям | Украинская правда В Украине с 1 января введен налог на нежилую недвижимость | Украинская правда Тарифы на газ вырастут уже в первом квартале 2015 года | Украинская правда ТВ: журналистов LifeNews избили в ходе факельного шествия в Киеве |

----------


## rimz

> "Opinion"? "They just think"?
> Russia is eating Ukraine up bit by bit and they salute their idol for that.

 Actually there are many active voices condemning the "idol" haven't had drastic defend Donbass people. I believe most of them wish to be well to Ukraine and respect Ukrainians' freedom but they don't want violated freedom of Donbass.  

> As I understand it, now we proceed from 'moskals' from Russia to 'moskals'  from Ukraine. 
> Inside Ukraine, there is a tendency  to  call 'moskals' only people in high positions. For example, Simonenko, the leader of "communist" party (couldn't fight the urge to use quotation marks because, in fact, it's let's-join-the-Russian-Empier party). 
>  As an example from another extreme -- those ordinary people with guns who now cooperate with the occupants do not get called 'moskals'. For the time being, at least. Time will tell.

 There is also a tendency to punish and "lustrate" non-consented quite non-democraticly, isn't there?
The point was about the danger to lives and helth of real people, those "banderas" much more dangerous for opposers in Ukraine than in Russian borders.

----------


## 14Russian

> Actually there are many active voices condemning the "idol" haven't had drastic defend Donbass people. I believe most of them wish to be well to Ukraine and respect Ukrainians' freedom but they don't want violated freedom of Donbass. 
> There is also a tendency to punish and "lustrate" non-consented quite non-democraticly, isn't there?
> The point was about the danger to lives and helth of real people, those "banderas" much more dangerous for opposers in Ukraine than in Russian borders.

 'don't want violated freedom of Donbass.'
What 'freedom of Donbass?'   Are you saying that the Novorossiya territory is a 'democracy?'

----------


## rimz

> 'don't want violated freedom of Donbass.'
> What 'freedom of Donbass?'   Are you saying that the Novorossiya territory is a 'democracy?'

 'freedom of Donbass' is not the same as ''freedom in Donbass'' to infer your last phrase. So I meant freedom not to be invided by Ukraine or anyone else.
Freedom is the right for people themselves to choose their destiny without any compulsions from outside. Novorossiya is to form, the DNR and LNR held referendums of independence and as you know they have been fighting and have many hardships so far.

----------


## UhOhXplode

> 'don't want violated freedom of Donbass.'
> What 'freedom of Donbass?'   *Are you saying that the Novorossiya territory is a 'democracy?'*

 Why does it have to be a democracy? Not everyone wants to live in a democracy. Don't other countries have the right to self-determination?
Novorossiya is not a territory - it's a Republic. Imo, the Peoples Republic of Donetsk and the Peoples Republic of Lugansk both have the same right to self-determination that the Ukraine has. So if the Ukraine expects to have the right to self-determination then it must also give that right to those Republics. 
The war against self-determination needs to end. It should have ended when the Pridnestrovian Moldavian Republic was formed.
Imo, the will of the people is way more important than terretorial integrity. But that's just me.

----------


## Eric C.

> Why does it have to be a democracy? Not everyone wants to live in a democracy. Don't other countries have the right to self-determination?
> Novorossiya is not a territory - it's a Republic. Imo, the Peoples Republic of Donetsk and the Peoples Republic of Lugansk both have the same right to self-determination that the Ukraine has. So if the Ukraine expects to have the right to self-determination then it must also give that right to those Republics. 
> The war against self-determination needs to end. It should have ended when the Pridnestrovian Moldavian Republic was formed.
> Imo, the will of the people is way more important than terretorial integrity. But that's just me.

 You do realize though that the Democratic Party of the States doesn't define democracy? I even find it pretty funny, but I view the Republicans as way more democratic than the Democrats. =)) But maybe that's just me.  ::  
How far can self-determination go? Can a single person self-determine themselves and live in a separate country? What if some people within a self-determining group don't want the determination the rest want? Can every nationality of the several dozens that Russia has self-determine themselves and get split off of Russia? What are the limits?

----------


## 14Russian

> Why does it have to be a democracy? Not everyone wants to live in a democracy. Don't other countries have the right to self-determination?
> Novorossiya is not a territory - it's a Republic. Imo, the Peoples Republic of Donetsk and the Peoples Republic of Lugansk both have the same right to self-determination that the Ukraine has. So if the Ukraine expects to have the right to self-determination then it must also give that right to those Republics. 
> The war against self-determination needs to end. It should have ended when the Pridnestrovian Moldavian Republic was formed.
> Imo, the will of the people is way more important than terretorial integrity. But that's just me.

 Sigh.   Don't call it a democracy, then.   Do you think the citizens are free there?    I guess you didn't notice I put 'democracy' in quotes? 
So, self-determination includes unilateral breaking away based on having guns pointed at your head?   I know that a large percentage didn't want to join the 'new regime' in the rest of Ukraine (why do you use 'the Ukraine?).   Many are pensioners, though.   Many are indoctrinated via the old empire and system.   But, I've talked to some people in that part (Donbass) and they are not big fans.   Not everyone supports the system there so where does their 'determination' fit in?    
I really don't care for either 'government/regime' especially if you consider 'Novorossiya' is governed by people with guns and that's their government in a nutshell.   If the rest of Ukraine can organize and create some new parties (which they will need to if they want to end the status quo of oligarchs and politician collaboration), then they could change it.   But, right now, I believe most are worried about jobs, the economy and what is next.   But, I haven't read anything about Novorossiya that illustrates the ordinary citizen has 'freedom' unless they comply and abide by the desired system there.

----------


## rimz

> You do realize though that the Democratic Party of the States doesn't define democracy? I even find it pretty funny, but I view the Republicans as way more democratic than the Democrats. =)) But maybe that's just me.

 Why do you view that?  

> How far can self-determination go? Can a single person self-determine themselves and live in a separate country? What if some people within a self-determining group don't want the determination the rest want? Can every nationality of the several dozens that Russia has self-determine themselves and get split off of Russia? What are the limits?

 Doesn't developed American democracy have answers on these questions? Hasn't had it expirience like Kosovo?

----------


## hddscan

> So, self-determination includes unilateral breaking away based on having guns pointed at your head?   I know that a large percentage didn't want to join the 'new regime' in the rest of Ukraine (why do you use 'the Ukraine?).   Many are pensioners, though.   Many are indoctrinated via the old empire and system.   But, I've talked to some people in that part (Donbass) and they are not big fans.   Not everyone supports the system there so where does their 'determination' fit in?

 Right now people there are just afraid. They are afraid to die: they are afraid to be killed, they are afraid to starve, they are afraid to freeze to death.
And since it's Kiev that shells them, cuts their pensions, cuts transportation with the rest of Ukraine, cuts electricity, destroys gas and water pipes everyday it is no wonder that people there think that Kiev is the enemy. 
BTW Russia delivers 11th humanitarian aid convoy to Donbass, as we speak. So don't be surprised that people there don't see Russia as a monster, despite that Kiev tries to portray it like that.
At the same time some people understand that Novorossia has very little ground to survive right now, politically and economically, so they ask: what's next?  
One thing is clear - everybody in Ukraine currently lives worse then before, when Yanukovich was the president. Is this the price people want to pay for the Maidan? I don't know, time will tell. But I think some people in Ukraine and in Ukrainian government got way carried away with wild ideas.

----------


## UhOhXplode

> You do realize though that the Democratic Party of the States doesn't define democracy? I even find it pretty funny, but I view the Republicans as way more democratic than the Democrats. =)) But maybe that's just me.  
> How far can self-determination go? Can a single person self-determine themselves and live in a separate country? What if some people within a self-determining group don't want the determination the rest want? Can every nationality of the several dozens that Russia has self-determine themselves and get split off of Russia? What are the limits?

 Yeah. The first democracy was in Ancient Athens, Greece, and that was "majority rule". Btw, my parents are Republicans and they say the same thing - That Republicans are more democratic. But democracy changed up a lot in history and every "democracy" is different. For example, American democracy isn't the same as British democracy. 
Anyway, I don't know that much about the limits of self-determination. But I do know that territorial integrity only exists where there's a government. So when a country fails (like Ukraine did) then that integrity is gone and the people have to decide their own futures. Since only the western Ukrainians accepted the new government in Kiev then the eastern Ukrainians had to create their own government.
The eastern Ukrainians were happy to have a small part of Ukraine to live in but western Ukraine got greedy and that led to war.   

> Sigh.   Don't call it a democracy, then.   Do you think the citizens are free there?    I guess you didn't notice I put 'democracy' in quotes? 
> So, self-determination includes unilateral breaking away based on having guns pointed at your head?   I know that a large percentage didn't want to join the 'new regime' in the rest of Ukraine (why do you use 'the Ukraine?).   Many are pensioners, though.   Many are indoctrinated via the old empire and system.   But, I've talked to some people in that part (Donbass) and they are not big fans.   Not everyone supports the system there so where does their 'determination' fit in?    
> I really don't care for either 'government/regime' especially if you consider 'Novorossiya' is governed by people with guns and that's their government in a nutshell.   If the rest of Ukraine can organize and create some new parties (which they will need to if they want to end the status quo of oligarchs and politician collaboration), then they could change it.   But, right now, I believe most are worried about jobs, the economy and what is next.   But, I haven't read anything about Novorossiya that illustrates the ordinary citizen has 'freedom' unless they comply and abide by the desired system there.

 My bad. I didn't notice how you setup the word 'democracy'. 
I don't know how free the people in Donbas are but I don't believe they were forced (by guns) to vote for independence in the referendums. I didn't see anybody pointing guns at anyone during the referendums.
Btw, have you ever heard the phrase "You can't please everybody"? In any democratic vote there will always be people that lose. That's normal and it doesn't change "majority rule".
Have you seen Kiev? They have guns too and they use them to protect the new government. Btw, the last woman that crashed through the barriers at the White House, in Washington DC, was shot and killed. And she wasn't even armed and there was a small kid in the car. And they knew that but they shot at the car anyway. Every government defends itself - even in the USA. Woman slain after car chase from White House to Capitol 
Well, I haven't read that any ordinary citizen, in western Ukraine, has "freedom" unless they comply and abide by the desired system there. But I have read about a lot of ethnic-Russians being tortured and killed in Kiev. And a Russia-friendly newspaper being destroyed. And Russia-friendly reporters being murdered. And a kid that was beaten up for wearing a St. George ribbon. And and and and...  
All I see are governments that should be living side-by-side in peace but they aren't. Why? Because Kiev wants ALL of Ukraine and wants to keep killing till it gets what it wants.
I call that greed. And it's causing a ton of suffering that I'm very certain I can't even imagine... and wouldn't even want to.
My most epic problem is setting up my new Nintendo 3DS XL but what do they have? Only what the Russian convoys send them. God bless Russia for helping those people and working for peace in Minsk.
Btw, Merry Christmas.

----------


## hddscan

несколько слов про гумманитарные конвои из России 
вот как о них говорят украинские СМИ  

> Грузовики из восьмого российского "гумконвоя", который прибыл на Донбасс 30 ноября, везли снаряды.
> Об этом сообщил "ОстроВу" грузчик, получивший за это деньги.
> "Вчера (30 ноября) в Донецке мы разгружали три грузовика из гумконвоя. Они были заполнены снарядами. За работу каждому из ребят заплатили по 460 долларов", - сказал он изданию.

 Путинский конвой привез в Донецк снаряды - СМИ | Украинская правда 
а вот как говорит про тот же конвой  ОБСЕ  

> On 30 November 2014 at 09:42 hrs, the Observer Team witnessed the arrival of a Russian convoy at the gate of the Donetsk Border Crossing Point. 
> ...
> The vehicles stopped at the customs control area. The tail gates of the cargo trucks were opened, and Russian border guards and customs officers briefly inspected the trucks. The Observer Team saw that *Ukrainian officers were present on the site during the inspection process*.

 Spot report by OSCE Observer Mission at the Russian Checkpoints Gukovo and Donetsk, 30 November 2014: Russian convoy of 43 vehicles crossed into Ukraine and returned back through the Donetsk Border Crossing Point | OSCE 
очень странно что работники украинских служб пропустили "снаряды", наверное ОБСЕ все врет, не могли работники ураинских служб проверять конвои, их же "не допускают" 
а вот какие "страшные ужасы" были в десятом конвое
взгляните как ловко оружие замаскировано под детские подарки и открытки   
ну СНБО же не может врать, им можно верить  

> Four Ukrainian military were killed, eight wounded in the last 24 hours, – informed NSDC spokesman Andriy Lysenko. He believes that this is due to arrival of new Russian "humanitarian aid convoy" – weapons, ammunition and terrorists have again arrived from Russia.

 This is Ukraine today – January 9: Russia hasn't provided any positive signs about the conflict in Ukraine | Українська правда - Блоги

----------


## E-learner

Heavy fighting resumed at  the whole front.
It happens almost every time after a Russian "humanitarian convoy" arrives.

----------


## hddscan

> Heavy fighting resumed at  the whole front.
> It happens almost every time after a Russian "humanitarian convoy" arrives.

 Ну а я о чем.
СНБО же не может врать, им стоит верить, раз они говорят что гуманитарные конвои возят оружие, то так и есть.
А ОБСЕ и Красный Крест все врут конечно, они явно проплачены Кремлем, иначе ведь и быть не может. 
Да и вообще кто не ска... т.е. кто не верит украинским СМИ, тот конечно же москаль.

----------


## SergeMak

> Heavy fighting resumed at  the whole front.
> It happens almost every time after a Russian "humanitarian convoy" arrives.

 You mean heavy shelling of residential parts of Donetsk by the Ukrainian artillery.

----------


## Lampada

> You mean heavy shelling of residential parts of Donetsk by the Ukrainian artillery.

 А зачем укранской артиллерии ждать российского гуманитарного конвоя?

----------


## hddscan

> А зачем укранской артиллерии ждать российского гуманитарного конвоя?

 Да никто никого не ждет, стрельба идет с обоих сторон каждый день.
И конвой тут не причем, просто еще один повод навешать три короба лапши на уши оболваненных патриотов.
По той же самой причине на украинских СМИ есть все свежие сплетни про курс российского рубля и очень мало про реальное положение дел с гривной, ну правильно, зачем расстраивать украинских патриотов.
Раньше просто факты передергивали, теперь просто врут: ложь, фотошоп и прочие "зомболучи из телефонов" от мадам Васильевой - Елена Васильева пугает Украину российскими "зомбирующими лучами"  
а украинский народ это все хавает, ну как после этого не поверить что российские гумконвои привозят оружие, и плевать что есть несколько видео где явно видно что никакого оружия там нет, и плевать что даже BBC признало что гумконвои перевозят в самом деле гумманитарную помощь, и плевать что ОБСЕ и Красный Крест говорят что оружия там нет и украинская сторона досматривает машины. Ведь есть украинские СМИ, самие патриотичные СМИ, они ж не будут врать своим людям, не, ну правда, ну зачем им врать? А все остальные врут, их всех Путин купил.
Вот такая она, современная украинская "правда"

----------


## Lampada

> Да никто никого не ждет, стрельба идет с обоих сторон каждый день.
> И конвой тут не причем, просто еще один повод навешать три короба лапши на уши оболваненных патриотов.
> По той же самой причине на украинских СМИ есть все свежие сплетни про курс российского рубля и очень мало про реальное положение дел с гривной, ну правильно, зачем расстраивать украинских патриотов.
> Раньше просто факты передергивали, теперь просто врут: ложь, фотошоп и прочие "зомболучи из телефонов" от мадам Васильевой - Елена Васильева пугает Украину российскими "зомбирующими лучами"  
> а украинский народ это все хавает, ну как после этого не поверить что российские гумконвои привозят оружие, и плевать что есть несколько видео где явно видно что никакого оружия там нет, и плевать что даже BBC признало что гумконвои перевозят в самом деле гумманитарную помощь, и плевать что ОБСЕ и Красный Крест говорят что оружия там нет и украинская сторона досматривает машины. Ведь есть украинские СМИ, самие патриотичные СМИ, они ж не будут врать своим людям, не, ну правда, ну зачем им врать? А все остальные врут, их всех Путин купил.
> Вот такая она, современная украинская "правда"

 Я мало читаю из политики, но интересно, что ты не сомневаешься в правдивости российских СМИ.  А я подозреваю, что либо и те и другие врут без зазрения совести, либо толком не знают, что происходит на самом деле.

----------


## hddscan

> Я мало читаю из политики, но интересно, что ты не сомневаешься в правдивости российских СМИ.  А я подозреваю, что либо и те и другие врут. без зазрения совести, либо толком не знают, что происходит на самом деле.

 Очень интересный вывод. Учитывая что я намеренно стараюсь не цитировать российские СМИ
 Как раз чтобы избежать таких обвинений. 
Я цитировал официальный репорт ОБСЕ и господина Шария-бывший украинский журналист, ныне европейский. Так что ваши обвинения не имеют оснований

----------


## dtrq

Обе стороны занимаются пропагандой, только уровни разные. Как сказал Шарий, это колхозный клуб vs. CNN.   
Украинские любой неправдоподобный фейк до уровня комментариев гос. лиц поднимают. 
РоссСми избегают откровенный бред пускать в эфир. Они больше фокусируются на "правильной" интерпретации реальных фактов.

----------


## hddscan

Donetsk, January 19th
A school and a pre-school after shelling.
A local gives his "thanks" to Ukrainian army.

----------


## Basil77

Ukrainian soldiers who were used as cannon fodder and lost limbs got shiny badges from USA general:    
In short: 
- Hey son, my name is Fred Hodges, how's it going?
- They said operation will cost 100k euros but I don't have this money, I have 2 kids to feed.
- Err... Good job son losing your arm for USA son, have this badge.
- Thank you master. 
If this isn't a shame I don't know what a shame is.  1421923595001.jpg

----------


## Lampada

> Ukrainian soldiers who were used as cannon fodder and lost limbs got shiny badges from USA general: 
> In short: 
> - Hey son, my name is Fred Hodges, how's it going?
> - They said operation will cost 100k euros but I don't have this money, I have 2 kids to feed.
> - Err... Good job son losing your arm for USA son, have this badge.
> - Thank you master. 
> If this isn't a shame I don't know what a shame is.

 Твой "In short" - так, как тебе хочется.  Нет там такого, опять свою пропаганду здесь разводишь без стыда и совести.   
Вот нагуглилось:  "U.S. Army Europe commander Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges speaks during a news conference in Kiev, Ukraine, Wednesday, Jan. 21, 2015. Hodges renewed Washington's concern about perceived direct heavy Russian military involvement in the conflict raging in eastern Ukraine between government and separatist forces. _(Sergei Chuzavkov, Associated Press)"._

----------


## Basil77

> Твой "In short" - так, как тебе хочется.  Нет там такого, опять свою пропаганду здесь разводишь без стыда и совести.

 Ты видео-то целиком посмотрела? Если нет, то посмотри. И ролик, между прочем, с "Громадского ТВ", а не с RT - "оранжевее" некуда. Они тоже "путинской пропагандой" занимаются? 
P.S. Кто бы говорил по поводу совести.

----------


## Lampada

> Ты видео-то целиком посмотрела? Если нет, то посмотри. И ролик, между прочем, с "Громадского ТВ", а не с RT - "оранжевее" некуда. Они тоже "путинской пропагандой" занимаются?

 Ой, да какая разница? Пусть проверяют.  Если на стороне сепаратистов воюет русская армия, Украине любая помощь нужна. 
Мы-то знаем, что Украина против России никогда никакую войну не выиграет, сколько бы ещё тысяч солдат ни погибло.  Может, эта трагическая, ненужная война сразу же закончится, если Украине пообещают действительно помочь с вооружением.

----------


## Basil77

> Ой, да какая разница? Пусть проверяют.

 Действительно, какая разница? Мне просто показалось циничным, что обманутый дурачок пошёл за интересы дяди Сэма и украинских олигархов убивать людей, которые защищают свой дом и единственная вина их в том, что они воспротивились вооруженному захвату власти год назад, потерял руку, а ему от дяди Сэма за это дали значок за $12.  

> Если на стороне сепаратистов воюет русская армия, Украине любая помощь нужна. Мы-то знаем, что Украина против России никогда никакую войну не выиграет, сколько бы ещё тысяч солдат ни погибло.  Может, эта война сразу же закончится, если Украине пообещают действительно помочь с вооружением.

 Ух ты, русская армия. Воюет. Ну-ну. Это русская армия наверное сегодня убила на остановке в Донецке 13 человек мирных жителей. Только вот почему-то жители Донецка совсем не русскую армию в своих бедах винят. Они почему-то чуть не разорвали пленного украинского полковника, которого привезли посмотреть на то, что его армия сделала (осторожно, ненормативная лексика!):

----------


## Lampada

Ужасно, что люди гибнут.  И гражданские и военные. Это по-любому должно закончиться.  Уже слишком затянулось, и каждый наступающий день приносит в чью-то семью горе. 
Не надо здесь на форуме раздувать страсти.  Мы-то как можем пустой болтовнёй повлиять на ситуацию?  А никак.

----------


## Basil77

> Ужасно, что люди гибнут.  И гражданские и военные. Это по-любому должно закончиться.  Уже слишком затянулось, и каждый наступающий день приносит в чью-то семью горе. 
> Не надо здесь на форуме раздувать страсти.  Мы-то как можем пустой болтовнёй повлиять на ситуацию?  А никак.

 С этим согласен. Кроме одного пункта - я считаю, что молчать про это нельзя.

----------


## SergeMak

> Ой, да какая разница? Пусть проверяют.  Если на стороне сепаратистов воюет русская армия, Украине любая помощь нужна. 
> Мы-то знаем, что Украина против России никогда никакую войну не выиграет, сколько бы ещё тысяч солдат ни погибло.  Может, эта трагическая, ненужная война сразу же закончится, если Украине пообещают действительно помочь с вооружением.

 Конечно же так, ведь всем и каждому известно, что самый надежный способ потушить пожар - это залить его керосином.

----------


## SergeMak

> Не надо здесь на форуме раздувать страсти. Мы-то как можем пустой болтовнёй повлиять на ситуацию? А никак.

 А зачем тогда было снимать мораторий?

----------


## Lampada

> А зачем тогда было снимать мораторий?

 Я подумала, что по прошествии времени после начала войны и при наличии массы разносторонней информации о том, что происходит в Украине, может получиться более объективная и более беспристрастная дискуссия.
Надеялась, что вместо пересказывания чужих слов и натаскивания чужих картинок для подтверждения только своей определённой точки видения, послушаем тех, которые на местах.    Про Украину хотелось бы узнать от кого-то с Украины. 
Думаю, керосин - неправильная аналогия.  Мощное вооружение (не думаю, что до этого дойдёт) - _deterrent__,_ мне кажется, здесь больше подходит.  (Не придумаю, как по-русски сказать.)

----------


## hddscan

> Про Украину хотелось бы узнать от кого-то с Украины.

 Хромадьска ТВ же, не?

----------


## hddscan

Ну вот есть анти-российское западное СМИ - Donetsk bus hit by mortar as Ukrainian forces lose control of airport | World news | The Guardian
вот что пишут   

> A new attempt to create a lasting ceasefire in eastern Ukraine was left in tatters in just a matter of hours, after a trolleybus in the rebel stronghold of Donetsk was apparently hit by mortar fire. Conflicting reports put the death toll at between eight and 13.

  

> Rebel gunmen on the scene said the attack had been carried out by a pro-Ukrainian diversionary group, though there was no way of confirming this immediately. Ukrainian officials said their forces were located too far from the spot to be responsible, with the prime minister, Arseniy Yatsenyuk, calling it “a terrible act against humanity” committed by “Russian terrorists”.

  

> The location did indeed appear to be out of mortar range of Ukrainian positions, though it also seemed unlikely that separatists would have any reason to carry out the attack. One local person said the *rebels had been repairing tanks in a factory across the street from the blast*, which was perhaps the target of the attack.

 Вот оно - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Донецкгормаш 
такой вот совпадец
гадкие террористы, опять себя обстреливают

----------


## Lampada

> Ну вот есть анти-российское западное СМИ - Donetsk bus hit by mortar as Ukrainian forces lose control of airport | World news | The Guardian
> вот что пишут  
> Вот оно - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Донецкгормаш 
> такой вот совпадец
> гадкие террористы, опять себя обстреливают

 Ух ты, Америки хочешь тут для нас, необразованных, открыть?  Спасибо, но лучше бы рассказал, что вокруг себя видишь.

----------


## hddscan

> Спасибо, но лучше бы рассказал, что вокруг себя видишь.

 Пожалуйста
Я работаю вместе с человеком, у него родители живут в Донецке, в Киевском районе, пенсионеры, живут вместе с матерью-инвалидом(уезжать отказываются пока)
Питаются гуманитарной помощью, в основном от Ахметова.
Несколько дней назад больше суток сидели без света и воды, после очередной бомбежки украинской армией(как они говорят) - снаряд упал в 200м от их дома и повредил коммуникации.
Для того чтобы получать пенсию раньше им приходилось ездить в Первомайск и регистрироваться у знакомых, как-будто они там живут, но после того как Киев ввел пропуска, они не могут выехать из Донецка, поэтому теперь они не смогут пенсию получить, не знают теперь как за квартиру платить. Из дома выходят редко - боятся попасть под обстрел.
В самом Донецке банкоматы не работают и денег нет, работа в основном за еду, очень требуются врачи и медсестры.

----------


## Crocodile

> Думаю, керосин - неправильная аналогия.  Мощное вооружение (не думаю, что до этого дойдёт) - _deterrent__,_ мне кажется, здесь больше подходит.

 Керосин - правильная аналогия. Lampada, тебе приходилось видеть этот _deterrent?_ Кого, ты думаешь, это может отпугнуть? В начале конфликта, Порошено бахвалился свалить "кучку террористов" в считанные часы. Тогда, соотношение количества и качества вооружения, в том числе и тяжёлого, было однозначно на стороне ВСУ. Ну, и где же обещанная победа в считанные часы?

----------


## Lampada

> Керосин - правильная аналогия. Lampada, тебе приходилось видеть этот _deterrent?_ Кого, ты думаешь, это может отпугнуть? В начале конфликта, Порошено бахвалился свалить "кучку террористов" в считанные часы. Тогда, соотношение количества и качества вооружения, в том числе и тяжёлого, было однозначно на стороне ВСУ. Ну, и где же обещанная победа в считанные часы?

 Однозначно или не однозначно - "это науке неизвестно".  Точно известно, что Украине плохо и война ей не нужна.  Если же однозначно, то ничего себе оказались террористы.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmOhfwiqRo4

----------


## Crocodile

> Точно известно, что Украине плохо и война ей не нужна.

 Ну, и зачем тогда посылать в Украину ещё больше оружия?   

> Нельзя ставить на сцене заряженное ружье, если никто не имеет в виду выстрелить из него.

----------


## Lampada

> Ну, и зачем тогда посылать в Украину ещё больше оружия?

 Это не моего ума дело.  Пусть там Бен Ходжес и разберётся.  Поживём - увидим, что к чему.

----------


## Basil77

> Это не моего ума дело.  Пусть там Бен Ходжес и разберётся.  Поживём - увидим, что к чему.

 На Украине много было всяких любителей "разобраться". Поляки сначала разбирались, турки, потом шведы руку приложили. Потом австрийцы дров наломали на западе. 75 лет назад немцы вот тоже, так сказать, поразбирались от души. Теперь вот ещё одни любители разобраться припёрлись. А что из этого выйдет - это действительно, поживём - увидим.

----------


## hddscan

начинаем потихоньку подтирать неудобные посты?
сразу видно предвзятось модератора

----------


## Lampada

> начинаем потихоньку подтирать неудобные посты?
> сразу видно предвзятось модератора

 Получаешь предупреждение за наезд на модератора.

----------


## hddscan

Somehow this comes to mind Ukraine forms 'ministry of truth' to regulate the media | World news | The Guardian

----------


## Lampada

> Somehow this comes to mind Ukraine forms 'ministry of truth' to regulate the media | World news | The Guardian

 Так это, по-твоему, плохо или хорошо?  Или что может быть плохого в правде?

----------


## hddscan

> Так это, по-твоему, плохо или хорошо?  Или что может быть плохого в правде?

----------


## Basil77

> Так это, по-твоему, плохо или хорошо?  Или что может быть плохого в правде?

 Haven't you read the novel to which the article refers?  Nineteen Eighty-Four - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Lampada

Не хочу в офф-топик уходить, а то две аббревиатуры приходят в голову:  ФБР, КГБ и т.п.
Надеюсь, что Украина в подобное не скатится, а может, ей таки не повредит что-то в противовес пропаганде из других стран.
А вообще, у нас у всех есть доступ в интернет, так что всегда можем что-то подходящее для себя найти, но не тащить же такие выборки сюда.     ::

----------


## hddscan

> так что всегда можем что-то подходящее для себя найти, но не тащить же такие выборки сюда.

 а сюда можно только расововерныеразрешенные министерством правды выборки?
а то я одну статью французских журналистов запостил, но ее почему-то удалили, наверное цензуру не прошла, странно, как ее французы читают

----------


## 14Russian

Now, the rebels are attacking Mariupol.  There's no political parties in these republics, right?   At least, Ukrainians in Kiev and elsewhere West and South can remove Poroshenko in the next election.   But, who will remove these psychos in the Eastern part?    OSCE suggests Kremlin-backed fighters to blame for Mariupol shelling that killed 30 civilians (VIDEO) 
Zakharchenko was overjoyed that the truce was over - sounded like.   ::   Rockets kill 30 in Ukraine city as rebel offensive begins | Fox News 
"The area that came under attack was massive," Mariupol mayor Yuriy Khotlubei said in a video statement. "The shelling was carried out by militants. This is very clearly Russian aggression that has caused terrible losses for the residents of the eastern part of our city." 
I only used the source to show the quote - have not confirmed the translation but if it is accurate, then it sounds like residents and the municipal government are not in support of these actions.

----------


## Lampada

> Now, the rebels are attacking Mariupol. ...

 А на RT сказали, что это украинская армия спровоцировала и, наверное, бомбила.  И то, и другое - пропаганда.  Точно известно только то, что люди погибли. Им уже всё равно, кто, что и откуда.
Истинную правду мы, наверное, никогда не узнаем.  *Любая пропаганда будет отсюда удаляться.*

----------


## hddscan

> Истинную правду мы, наверное, никогда не узнаем.  *Любая пропаганда будет отсюда удаляться.*

 а можно узнать критерии пропаганды?
чтоб сразу понятно было

----------


## hddscan

[QUOTE=14Russian;269080]...Mariupol residents saying it was Ukrainian army ...[/video]

----------


## Lampada

> а можно узнать критерии пропаганды?
> чтоб сразу понятно было

 Механическое копирование и выражения типа "они сказали" и "я думаю, что не те стреляли, а эти"

----------


## hddscan

> Механическое копирование и выражения типа "они сказали" и "я думаю, что не те стреляли, а эти"

 а, ну тогда вот этот пост  - http://masterrussian.net/f16/latest-...tml#post269080
тоже удаляйте
там прям сразу первое предложение - пропаганда, ну по вашим критериям
да и вообще там весь пост сплошное механическое копирование 
а то получается у нас тут пропаганда, а ответить на нее я не могу - доказательства удаляют, видимо по критериям не проходят.

----------


## Lampada

> а, ну тогда вот этот пост  - http://masterrussian.net/f16/latest-...tml#post269080
> тоже удаляйте
> там прям сразу первое предложение - пропаганда, ну по вашим критериям
> да и вообще там весь пост сплошное механическое копирование 
> а то получается у нас тут пропаганда, а ответить на нее я не могу - доказательства удаляют, видимо по критериям не проходят.

 Что-то мне запахло _троллизмом_.
 У 14-го тоже сплошная пропаганда, но он её запостил *до* моего объявления.  Я кстати там ему ответила, так что нейтрализовала немного. 
Думаю, что буду удалять большинство его постов.

----------


## Eric C.

> А на RT сказали, что это украинская армия спровоцировала и, наверное, бомбила.  И то, и другое - пропаганда.  Точно известно только то, что люди погибли. Им уже всё равно, кто, что и откуда.
> Истинную правду мы, наверное, никогда не узнаем.  *Любая пропаганда будет отсюда удаляться.*

 The point of no return for those "rebels" is naturally where the numbers of those hating them outnumber those who don't care. I just wonder where that is, geographically...

----------


## 14Russian

https://twitter.com/myroslavapetsa/s...39371190734848 
So, the army provoked it - that is, fired first - which, imho, makes no sense or..... the rebels did.   
Point by point:
A) Zakharchenko said there would be no cease-fire.
B) Zakharchenko announced an offensive but then changed the wording (lots of news on this now - check out the post above)
C) the mayor of Mariupol held the rebels responsible.   He didn't blame the Kiev government.   
I'm waiting for when citizens that live in both 'areas' start to question and then turn against these governments/republics (publicly) (i.e. those 'in charge').

----------


## Eric C.

> https://twitter.com/myroslavapetsa/s...39371190734848 
> So, the army provoked it - that is, fired first - which, imho, makes no sense or..... the rebels did.   
> Point by point:
> A) Zakharchenko said there would be no cease-fire.
> B) Zakharchenko announced an offensive but then changed the wording (lots of news on this now - check out the post above)
> C) the mayor of Mariupol held the rebels responsible.   He didn't blame the Kiev government.   
> I'm waiting for when citizens that live in both 'areas' start to question and then turn against these governments/republics (publicly) (i.e. those 'in charge').

 I think in the areas near Mariupol etc. the locals just don't care enough - the "rebels" are armed after all, and standing up to them requires certain kind of involvement, which they aren't ready for and don't care for. But that may change as the "rebels" kill more and more civilians. On the other hand, should those "rebels" show up their faces anywhere near _Lviv_, that would be the last thing they've done in history.

----------


## Basil77

> I think in the areas near Mariupol etc. the locals just don't care enough - the "rebels" are armed after all, and standing up to them requires certain kind of involvement, which they aren't ready for and don't care for. But that may change as the "rebels" kill more and more civilians. On the other hand, should those "rebels" show up their faces anywhere near _Lviv_, that would be the last thing they've done in history.

 You will be surprised but most locals blame Ukrainian army who is shelling their houses. At least according to my neighbour whose parents live in Mariupol (she talked to them via Skype just yesterday).

----------


## Lampada

> You will be surprised but most locals blame Ukrainian army who is shelling their houses. At least according to my neighbour whose parents live in Mariupol (she talked to them via Skype just yesterday).

 Мы говорим о регулярной армии, да?  То есть, украинцы обстреляли градами сами себя, жилые кварталы в своем мирном городе?  Просто интересно, какую выгоду они рассчитывали получить от такого варварства?  
По такому поводу подскакивает пара поговорок: _ ни в какие ворота не лезет, такое на уши не натянешь, _

----------


## Suobig

> Мы говорим о регулярной армии, да?  То есть, украинцы обстреляли градами сами себя, жилые кварталы в своем мирном городе?  Просто интересно, какую выгоду они рассчитывали получить от такого варварства?

 Well, it could be a mistake. If there were no military targets in the area, it was definitely a mistake. We just don't know from what side.

----------


## Crocodile

> Мы говорим о регулярной армии, да?  То есть, украинцы обстреляли градами сами себя, жилые кварталы в своем мирном городе?  Просто интересно, какую выгоду они рассчитывали получить от такого варварства?

 Ну, возможно похожую на ту, которую получили для себя сепаратисты, поджёгшие себя в Доме профсоюзов в Одессе..  ::  
А какую выгоду рассчитывали, по твоему мнению, получить сепаратисты от такого варварства? Какой смысл был сепаратистам обстреливать жилые кварталы?

----------


## diogen_

> Мы говорим о регулярной армии, да?  То есть, украинцы обстреляли градами сами себя, жилые кварталы в своем мирном городе?  Просто интересно, какую выгоду они рассчитывали получить от такого варварства?  
> По такому поводу подскакивает пара поговорок: _ ни в какие ворота не лезет, такое на уши не натянешь, _

 Ну как какую выгоду? Политическую, разумеется. Создать требуемый международный резонанс и на сильных эмоциях провести очередные санкции против России.  В четверг, кажется, будут решать, где бы еще Россию “ущипнуть”. С боингом все прошло как по маслу, и тут рассчитывают на тоже самое. Политики все эти игры давно просекли, но чтобы  обыватели и бизнесмены все правильно “проглотили”, нужна хорошо срежиссированная постановка с максимальным количеством жертв именно среди мирного населения. Солдатами уже никого не разжалобишь.

----------


## Lampada

Вы пугаете меня, и вроде умные все ребята...
Я в политике плохо разбираюсь, но в такую подлость, как намерено убивать своё мирное население, невозможно поверить.

----------


## diogen_

“Им” жителей именно Мариуполя не так жалко, потому что они “против Украины” Грузинский снайпер: 80% жителей Мариуполя против армии Украины - Korrespondent.net

----------


## Crocodile

> Я в политике плохо разбираюсь, но в такую подлость, как намерено убивать своё мирное население, невозможно поверить.

 Что тебя удивляет? Борьба за власть - мерзкая штука. Борьба за большую власть - ОЧЕНЬ мерзкая штука. К огромному сожалению, в этой борьбе мирное население - разменная монета.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Что тебя удивляет? Борьба за власть - мерзкая штука. Борьба за большую власть - ОЧЕНЬ мерзкая штука. К огромному сожалению, в этой борьбе мирное население - разменная монета.

 Но не для Украины.  
А тебе б только потрепаться.

----------


## Crocodile

> Но не для Украины.

 Поясни, пожалуйста, свою позицию.   
Со своей стороны, попробую предоставить тебе вот такую аналогию - Израиль и Палестинская Автономия. В качестве программы минимума, ПА хочет создания суверенного государства на территории подконтрольной Государству Израиль. Правительство ПА, более известное в народе как союз ХАМАС и ФАТХ (обе организации признаны Израилем как террористические), выбранное на всеобщем голосовании типа демократическим путём. Деньги, оружие, и бойцы (если своих не хватает или для тренировки) приходят в ПА теплоходами из Турции.   
Временами, ПА ведёт боевые действия против ЦАХАЛ с использованием ракетного и миномётного вооружения. В ответ Израиль временами ведёт свою АТО с неизбежными жертвами среди мирного населения. Как только это происходит, все страны, включая ЕС и США громко начинают кричать, что "у израильско-палестинской проблемы нет и не может быть военного решения; существует только политическое решение" и требуют эту АТО резко остановить на самом интересном месте.  
А теперь внимание вопрос (бууууммммм!): через одну минуту тебе предстоит ответить - почему страны требующие исключительно политического решения в случае Израиля все как один требуют исключительно военного решения в случае Украины. И почему никто не требует от Турции перестать посылать вооружение и бойцов в ПА и не вводит против Турции санкции. Минута!! (Пиииии!)   Если, вдруг, тебе через минуту понадобится помощь клуба, тогда "Cui prodest?"    

> А тебе б только потрепаться.

 Наезд юзера на модератера карается предупреждением, это мы уже знаем. А какое предусмотрено наказание за наезд модератора на юзера?

----------


## Basil77

> Мы говорим о регулярной армии, да?  То есть, украинцы обстреляли градами сами себя, жилые кварталы в своем мирном городе?  Просто интересно, какую выгоду они рассчитывали получить от такого варварства?  
> По такому поводу подскакивает пара поговорок: _ ни в какие ворота не лезет, такое на уши не натянешь, _

 Помимо регулярной армии там действует куча так называемых "добровольческих батальонов", которые подчиняются неизвестно кому и действуют неизвестно в чьих интересах. Да и в регулярной армии бардак царит жуткий. К тому же, обстановка в Мариуполе сегодня напоминает обстановку во время фашистской оккупации: местное население запугано, оккупационные войска (нацгвардия) могут спокойно отобрать машину, выселить из квартиры, избить, изнасиловать и.т.п. Ну а про то, как во время этого конфликта ополченцы вначале "обстреливали из "Градов" сами себя" в Славянске и Краматорске, потом в Луганске, Горловке, Донецке и далее по списку мы слышали с украинской стороны миллион раз. И в Одессе люди сами себя сожгли. И в Луганске кондиционер взорвался. Почему-то тогда ты не возмущалась от такой нестыковки в трактовке событий.

----------


## Lampada

> Помимо регулярной армии там действует куча так называемых "добровольческих батальонов", которые подчиняются неизвестно кому и действуют неизвестно в чьих интересах. Да и в регулярной армии бардак царит жуткий. К тому же, обстановка в Мариуполе сегодня напоминает обстановку во время фашистской оккупации: местное население запугано, оккупационные войска (нацгвардия) могут спокойно отобрать машину, выселить из квартиры, избить, изнасиловать и.т.п. Ну а про то, как во время этого конфликта ополченцы вначале "обстреливали из "Градов" сами себя" в Славянске и Краматорске, потом в Луганске, Горловке, Донецке и далее по списку мы слышали с украинской стороны миллион раз. И в Одессе люди сами себя сожгли. И в Луганске кондиционер взорвался. Почему-то тогда ты не возмущалась от такой нестыковки в трактовке событий.

 _Пой, ласточка, пой.._.  Конечно, из Москвы всё лучше видно, чем из Чикаго.

----------


## Basil77

> _Пой, ласточка, пой.._.  Конечно, из Москвы всё лучше видно, чем из Чикаго.

 Ты не помнишь, как 9 мая прошлого года в том же Мариуполе "украинская регулярная армия" расстреляла людей, которые шли на возложение к вечному огню? Тогда погибло почти столько же народу, как и после недавнего обстрела. Забыла уже? Или тогда это были враги, а теперь вдруг стали свои?

----------


## Crocodile

Базиль, пока ресурс работает и опять не возникла, ставшая уже практически постоянной "database error", спешу высказать предложение о временном моратории на ответы на провокационные вопросы некоторых ответственных товарищей. Если ты помнишь, всё было тихо-мирно и сюда мусор из чужого Майдана не заносили ровно до тех пор, пока некто не опубликовала "Слава Героям!" про "небесную сотню". Вот тогда все и переругались, и многие, по моим наблюдениям, свалили из форума. Кое-кто упорно отказывается брать ответственность за свои слова, прикрываясь бессмысленной фразой "я высказываю своё мнение и мне никто этого не запретит". Так что, поскольку никаких внятных ответов мы явно не дождёмся, а налицо лишь провокации и последующие отписки в стиле "сам дурак, ничего не понимаешь, так и не берись" и "мели Емеля - твоя неделя", то предлагаю временный мораторий. Давайте сами будем обсуждать то, что нас волнует и пытаться как-то анализировать ту дезинформацию, которой нас кормят и не будем кормить тролля.

----------


## Basil77

> Базиль, пока ресурс работает и опять не возникла, ставшая уже практически постоянной "database error", спешу высказать предложение о временном моратории на ответы на провокационные вопросы некоторых ответственных товарищей. Если ты помнишь, всё было тихо-мирно и сюда мусор из чужого Майдана не заносили ровно до тех пор, пока некто не опубликовала "Слава Героям!" про "небесную сотню". Вот тогда все и переругались, и многие, по моим наблюдениям, свалили из форума. Кое-кто упорно отказывается брать ответственность за свои слова, прикрываясь бессмысленной фразой "я высказываю своё мнение и мне никто этого не запретит". Так что, поскольку никаких внятных ответов мы явно не дождёмся, а налицо лишь провокации и последующие отписки в стиле "сам дурак, ничего не понимаешь, так и не берись" и "мели Емеля - твоя неделя", то предлагаю временный мораторий. Давайте сами будем обсуждать то, что нас волнует и пытаться как-то анализировать ту дезинформацию, которой нас кормят и не будем кормить тролля.

 Ок. Больше не буду отвечать на реплики Лампады.

----------


## Crocodile

> Ок. Больше не буду отвечать на реплики Лампады.

 Угу.  ::

----------


## Basil77

*Ukrainian army's Chief of Staff officially admitted : 'There is no Russian troops in Ukraine"*   

> _It's finally happened. The first time since the outbreak of hostilities  in the Donbass ,Kiev officially announced that in the south-east of  Ukraine, together with the militias fighting only volunteers from  Russia. And there is no regular units of the Russian army there. And   made this confession, Chief of Staff of Ukrainian Army General-Colonel  Victor Muzhenko.  
> - I'd say, that right now Ukrainian army is not fighting with the  regular units of the Russian army - admitted Muzhenko to reporters at a  briefing in Kiev. - Now we have only the facts of participation of  individual citizens of Russia and the ex-Russian army troops who are  fighting together with the members of illegal armed groups.   
> That is, the Ukrainian General-Colonel clearly, almost word for word  confirmed what has long been said by the militias of Novorossia: Yes,  there is volunteers from Russia fight for Donbass . But the vast  majority of militias - are local residents of Donetsk and Lugansk  regions. And no regular Russian troops there, never was!  
> And at the same time Chief of Staff of Ukrainian forces completely  disproved the claims of the President Poroshenko, who from the podium in  Davos assured politicians and businessmen from around the world  ,gathered there, that in the Donetsk Basin against Ukraine fights  regular Russian army. And Moscow has already moved in the south-east of  Ukraine 9000 soldiers and officers.  
> The fact that Ukraine is fighting the Russian army, like a mantra repeated US and European politicians..  
> With this spell Washington twisted arms of European Heads of State to ensure that they have imposed sanctions against Russia.  
> Based on the fact that the Army of Ukraine  have to fight not with the  militias but against powerful regular troops of great Russia, Kiev gets  the money and supplies of military aid. Officially - uniforms, medical  supplies and appliances electronic communications and night vision, and  unofficially  into Ukraine moving trains with tanks and Soviet-style  weapons ( many times they been photographed and seen by witnesses) from  Eastern European countries - the former members of the Warsaw Pact, and  now - NATO members.  
>  Under this pretext, the Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine recognized Russian as the"aggressor country." 
>  Finally, Parliamentary Assembly of the Council of Europe has just  robbed the Russian delegation of voting rights due to the fact that the  Ukrainian deputies from the rostrum of the Council of Europe shout about  Russian troops.  
> ...

 LiveLeak.com - Ukrainian army's Chief of Staff officially admitted : 'There is no Russian troops in Ukraine" 
Ukrainian source:  

> Українські Збройні сили не б'ються з регулярними частинами Збройних сил  Росії.Про це заявив начальник Генштабу ЗСУ Віктор Муженко, передає  Інтерфакс-Україна.За його словами, Україна має факти участі окремих  російських військових у складі незаконних збройних формувань."На  сьогодні у нас є факти участі російських військовослужбовців, громадян  РФ у складі НВФ в бойових діях. Бойових дій з підрозділами регулярних  військ російської армії ми не ведемо", - сказав Муженко в ході зустрічі з  військовими аташе іноземних держав, акредитованих в Україні, в четвер у  Києві.

 http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2015/0...814/?attempt=1

----------


## Crocodile

Ну что же, можно открыто и честно поздравить разведку ГШ ВСУ с тем, что они наконец-то догадались с кем они не воюют. Собственно, разведка должна сама думать и пользоваться своими источниками, а не полагаться на данные разведки ЕС, высказанные её главой публично ещё в середине апреля прошлого года. Киборги!  ::   ТАСС: Международная панорама - НАТО не в курсе высказываний главы военной разведки ЕС по ситуации на Украине

----------


## hddscan

украинцы не хотят воевать  

> Как известно, ранее советник президента Юрий Бирюков возмутился первыми результатами выполнения плана мобилизации.
> По его словам, 37% оповещенных военнообязанных Ивано-Франковской области покинули территорию Украины. Мужчины уклоняются от призыва и выезжают за границу.

 Порошенко поручил разобраться с выездом мобилизованных за границу | Украинская правда Порошенко издал указ против срыва мобилизации | Украинская правда

----------


## Crocodile

Вот ещё одна правда вылезла - чихать им на мирных жителей:  ::   

> Украинское правительство не отдаст территорию Донецкой и Луганской областей даже в том случае, если власти Новороссии предложат мир и окончание военных действий.  Об этом сообщил посол Украины в Польше _Андрей Дещица_. По его словам, никто из украинских властей никогда не пойдет на то, чтобы отдать территорию Донбасса ополченцам, *даже чтобы спасти жизни мирных жителей*.

 Дещица: Украина не откажется от Донбасса даже в обмен на мир | Агентство Новостей Харькова

----------


## 14Russian

Explain this, then?:  Russian mother of seven accused of treason over Ukraine 
No troops are there, yet this Russian is getting arrested for ....'making things up?"   That is treason?!?   You will say anything.  ::

----------


## SergeMak

> Explain this, then?:  Russian mother of seven accused of treason over Ukraine 
> No troops are there, yet this Russian is getting arrested for ....'making things up?"   That is treason?!?   You will say anything.

 The "troops" under discussion is a radio-technical unit, their aim is reconnaissance and communication. The article you provided shows two heavy tanks which is impertinent to the case. So, the article is actually lying.
Movement of the troops don't actually mean anything. First of all there has been several military exercises during last year in Russia. Secondly, even if that particularly division moved to the border of Ukraine it's explainable since the territory of the adjacent country after the coup d'etat has become the source of danger for Russia, so some measures to strengthen state borders are completely justified.

----------


## Crocodile

> No troops are there, yet this Russian is getting arrested for ....'making things up?"   That is treason?!?   You will say anything.

 Assume for a moment, that a person in the US would call ISIS's headquarter "hot line" and say something like: "You know, I noticed some military guys are leaving the basis nearby and moving somewhere. Be aware of that, maybe this information will save lives of some jihad fighters!"  
What do you think the FBI's reaction to that would be? (Regardless of the fact that the US troops are actually not planning at this moment a ground operation against ISIS.) 
As a side note, that woman is no good spy. I mean, calling the open phone line of ANY EMBASSY (be it an embassy of Kazahstan, Belarus, Japan, China, the UK, or Antarctic Penguins') and thinking that line is not monitored by the Russian security is worse than naivette - it is either absolute stupidity or a public gesture - to become a 'prisoner of consciousness' or something like that. So, I think what the FSB is doing is sending everybody a message that this behaviour is a no-no, otherwise the ignorance in this case might cause other instances which might, actually, be harmful to the state. So, will this woman be released? I think yes, eventually, but she will spend quite some time in prison even before the court hearings to teach everybody a lesson that 'the FSB is not asleep, so mind what you're doing'. IMHO.

----------


## Basil77

> Explain this, then?:  Russian mother of seven accused of treason over Ukraine 
> No troops are there, yet this Russian is getting arrested for ....'making things up?"   That is treason?!?   You will say anything.

 She called to an embassy of foreign country and reported classified information (movement of troops, even within borders of Russia is considered classified information according to Russian law). So according to the law (moral considerations apart), it's definitely a treason.

----------


## SergeMak

She's already released under the recognisance not to leave.

----------


## hddscan

How to sell prisoners of war. Part 1 (probably 1 of 4). English subtitles available.
Female voice allegedly belongs to Yelena Vasilyeva. A highly controversial figure, claimed to be a "Russian activist", even though she does not live in Russia. She studied in Russia, the US and Finland, a former member of several international non-profit organizations with political influence. Currently very popular in Ukrainian MSM, widely uses anti-Russian rhetorics, that sometimes sound crazy, like ""Zombie rays" that Russia sends through cell phones to "zombify" people". Founder of "Cargo 200" project. 
The other party of the conversation is allegedly male person, named "Gena", possibly located in Russia. Voice of this party is unavailable (possibly because it might be a cell phone conversation interception) 
They discuss on how to make money on their help of returning Ukrainian prisoners of war back to relatives. Figures vary between five to ten thousand American dollars per prisoner that relatives supposed to give up. It is unclear though how those money would be used. They also discuss possible monopolization of such "business".

----------


## 14Russian

> She called to an embassy of foreign country and reported classified information (movement of troops, even within borders of Russia is considered classified information according to Russian law). So according to the law (moral considerations apart), it's definitely a treason.

 Regardless, the point is Russia keeps claiming they are not involved in the Ukraine conflict and that there's no troops there.   Yet, there's evidence always being revealed that this claim is a lie.     Mother of seven accused of treason released from jail amid outcry 
It might be technically 'treason' but this excuse is bogus.

----------


## hddscan

Second part of the Cargo 200

----------


## Crocodile

Well, there are also people from the other side of the fence: http://nbnews.com.ua/ru/news/140333/   

> «Возле одной из позиций Вооруженных сил Украины, где несут службу артиллерийские подразделения, была задержана молодая женщина, которая фотографировала позиции артиллеристов», – говорится в сообщении.  Уточняется, что женщина была передана правоохранительным органам. На данный момент они проверяют ее причастность к террористическим группировкам.

 You see, she also was just wandering around the military and making some pictures. She wasn't even caught passing that information anywhere. (Perhaps, just to make a cool "selfie", who knows?) That is considered treason?!  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> *Ukrainian army's Chief of Staff officially admitted : 'There is no Russian troops in Ukraine"*

 Unfortunately, the Chief of Staff had forgotten to send a memo to the Prime Minister, who is still under impression there are. Украина воюет на Донбассе с регулярной российской армией – Яценюк   

> "У нас есть сильные доказательства того, что Российская Федерация нарушила международный закон и российский президент дал приказ своим Вооруженным силам вторгнуться как в Крым, так и в восточную часть Украины. Мы не боремся против террористев, *мы боремся с регулярной армией России*", - сказал А.Яценюк на брифинге с госсекретарем США Джоном Керри в четверг в Киеве.

----------


## hddscan

Cargo 200. Part 3 and 4

----------


## Lampada

> Cargo 200. Part 3 and 4

 One of the comments:    *"* 2 minutes ago  _Анатолий, поскольку это туфта полная, а ты далеко не так глуп, вопрос - какая твоя заинтересованность в этом сливе? ..."  _

----------


## SergeMak

> the point is Russia keeps claiming they are not involved in the Ukraine conflict and that there's no troops there. Yet, there's evidence always being revealed that this claim is a lie

 No, there is evidence that American and Polish  mercenaries are involved like on this footage from Mariupol:    
or on this one:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljWXC...yer_detailpage 
or on this one:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=rUS7hId32GA

----------


## 14Russian

Of course.   And the rebels have all this firepower out of thin air, too, right?   Okay.   Russian-backed rebels taking over eastern Ukraine GIF - Business Insider

----------


## SergeMak

> Of course.   And the rebels have all this firepower out of thin air, too, right?   Okay.   Russian-backed rebels taking over eastern Ukraine GIF - Business Insider

 This article is a blatant lie and propaganda from the beginning to the end, it's based on information provided by Ukraine's military, one of the sides of the conflict,   and reflects their point of view. They depict the border line dated by mid-august and pose it as a line according to the Minsk ceasefire deal. In reality the line of contact between the sides on 14 September looked like this:

----------


## 14Russian

Do you want to play who has the most lies?   Is that it?  Sigh.  https://twitter.com/euromaidanpress/...17127544922112  Ukraine rebels start pullback under peace deal - Business Insider  
The reality with Crimea: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWw15dIrhHQ  Girkin (Strelkov): ‘Will of People’ in Crimea Achieved at Gunpoint | Planet Putin  https://www.facebook.com/uatodaytv/p...al_comments=38 
Forgive me if I don't believe your map is the current situation.

----------


## SergeMak

> Do you want to play who has the most lies?   Is that it?  Sigh.  https://twitter.com/euromaidanpress/...17127544922112  Ukraine rebels start pullback under peace deal - Business Insider 
> н
> The reality with Crimea: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWw15dIrhHQ  Girkin (Strelkov): ‘Will of People’ in Crimea Achieved at Gunpoint | Planet Putin  https://www.facebook.com/uatodaytv/p...al_comments=38 
> Forgive me if I don't believe your map is the current situation.

 I can only give you a peace of valuable advice: learn Russian and watch all these materials in the original. You'll be surprised how brazen the lie you are quoting is. (Deleted. L.)

----------


## SergeMak

Well, the above-mentioned links https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWw15dIrhHQ and Girkin (Strelkov): ‘Will of People’ in Crimea Achieved at Gunpoint | Planet Putin say: (I quote) "The only law enforcement unit that joined our ranks back then was Berkut."
That's a lie. In reality what he says is: "The only law enforcement unit that *took the side of the people (the inhabitants of Crimea)*  back then was Berkut."
That's a brazen lie #1.
The brazen lie #2 is:
"We had absolutely no support from the people, not to mention the army." 
He didn't say that. In reality he says that they didn't have any support from the government authorities. Government authorities are not all of the people.
So, I would highly recommend to check the translation in order not to look ridiculous. (Это не переход на личности, а добрый совет.)

----------


## 14Russian

> Well, the above-mentioned links https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWw15dIrhHQ and Girkin (Strelkov): ‘Will of People’ in Crimea Achieved at Gunpoint | Planet Putin say: (I quote) "The only law enforcement unit that joined our ranks back then was Berkut."
> That's a lie. In reality what he says is: "The only law enforcement unit that *took the side of the people (the inhabitants of Crimea)*  back then was Berkut."
> That's a brazen lie #1.
> The brazen lie #2 is:
> "We had absolutely no support from the people, not to mention the army." 
> He didn't say that. In reality he says that they didn't have any support from the government authorities. Government authorities are not all of the people.
> So, I would highly recommend to check the translation in order not to look ridiculous. (Это не переход на личности, а добрый совет.)

 You're the liar.   I read Russians who confirmed and agree with the premise.    Your semantic BS is just pathetic.

----------


## 14Russian

Articles from Ukr and Rus sources:   Гиркин: Крымских депутатов силой сгоняли голосовать за отделение от Украины. Видео / Гордон  Гиркин: «Мы сгоняли крымских депутатов голосовать за отделение» | Новости Крыма  Moscow agent Strelkov admits Russian army behind Crimean referendum - read on - uatoday.tv  http://charter97.org/ru/news/2015/1/25/136775/ 
Written in Russian - confirm the same report.    Anyway, no use arguing.  
Another video.   Read the comments. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aelw...-ts=1421914688 
Even if some percentage of citizens were overjoyed and enthusiastic, so what.   That is not what is asserted.   They 'made sure' to force things and that's the point.   The referendum was claimed to being fair is a farce.   Look up 'credibility' in the dictionary.

----------


## Crocodile

I think you missed the point Strelkov was trying to convey. He said that the government was pro-Ukrainian and not the pro-people, so to speak. Nothing surprizing in that, eh? Prior to the referendum taking place, the government had to vote to make it legitimate. That is when the 'pro-people' militia had to virtually force the government to come and vote for the referendum. And the fact that the people were 'listened to' was due to the Russian military presence. So, the people were finally able to cast their vote for something they could not for 20 years. It is very important what was asked. If the referendum was to either to stay with Ukraine or to stay with Ukraine, the turn about would be somewhat 30% as usual. 
So, what is so outrageous in what Strelkov had 'admitted'? The only fact he admitted was that the Crimean government was as anti-people as in the rest of Ukraine. And if the Ukrainian government would have dared to ask the very same question in the other Russian-speaking regions, the people's answer would most likely be the same. But, unfortunately, Ukrainian government backed up by the police and the army made sure the people would not be asked. Why are you so surprised?

----------


## 14Russian

> I think you missed the point Strelkov was trying to convey. He said that the government was pro-Ukrainian and not the pro-people, so to speak. Nothing surprizing in that, eh? Prior to the referendum taking place, the government had to vote to make it legitimate. That is when the 'pro-people' militia had to virtually force the government to come and vote for the referendum. And the fact that the people were 'listened to' was due to the Russian military presence. So, the people were finally able to cast their vote for something they could not for 20 years. It is very important what was asked. If the referendum was to either to stay with Ukraine or to stay with Ukraine, the turn about would be somewhat 30% as usual. 
> So, what is so outrageous in what Strelkov had 'admitted'? The only fact he admitted was that the Crimean government was as anti-people as in the rest of Ukraine. And if the Ukrainian government would have dared to ask the very same question in the other Russian-speaking regions, the people's answer would most likely be the same. But, unfortunately, Ukrainian government backed up by the police and the army made sure the people would not be asked. Why are you so surprised?

 "His latest appearance was on the Neuromir.tv network ‘Political Ring’ talkshow debating another extreme nationalist, Nikolai Starikov, co-chair of the Great Fatherland Party. When Starikov claimed that all the security organs and government in Crimea supported the people there in breaking away from Ukraine and joining Russia, Girkin laughed a bit and said ‘Have you actually been to Crimea during the referendum? Well I have. I have been there since 21 February. What you are describing here is absolute nonsense. There were no policemen who supported our side at that time. The only law enforcement unit that joined our ranks back then was Berkut. The rest of the law enforcement agencies remained under control of Ukrainian Ministry of Internal Affairs, and kept carrying out their orders. Yes, sometimes they were sabotaging these orders, but all in all they were under Ukrainian control. I didn’t see any support from official government representatives in Simferopol. Our troops had to force the deputies into the Oblast Council hall so that these representatives would vote in favor of our initiatives. I know this because I was at the time commanding one such militant teams and I saw it all from the inside. We had absolutely no support from the people, not to mention the army. The Ukrainian army units remained loyal to Kyiv as they were. Furthermore, most of the army remained that way. The only thing that made what we have accomplished in Crimea possible was the presence of Russian army.’ 
You distort the facts.   He conceded they forced opposition to vote for their initiatives.   They used guns to get their own way, more or less.   They got rid of any pro-Ukrainian media and only had pro-Kremlin media.   They had media that fabricated stories and used disinfo.   This was not a just and democratic referendum.   I'm against the current Kiev government (I hope they vote in someone else and NOT any of the more known names and parties.).   But, to be perfectly honest, the 'referendum' in Crimea was a farce and just like Girkin conceded 'he fired the first shot' previously, he's also saying that they forced the referendum to obtain their objective.   Whether the previous government didn't want to vote or vote for them or not, the point is that they held people up at gun point to get their desired goal.   Yet, they claimed everyone wanted to be part of Russia.   Well, we'll see for how long as Russia's running out of funds.

----------


## Basil77

Speaking about Crimea, Ukrainian goverment recently hired some German research institute to figure out current public opinion there and here is the result (note that the source is highly biased and anti-Russian):  One year later, most Crimeans prefer Russia - Chicago Tribune

----------


## Crocodile

> Our troops had to force the deputies into the Oblast Council hall so that these representatives would vote in favor of our initiatives.

 Ok, so the deputies were forced to enable a vital question so that the people could vote. Why is the referendum a farce? I'm honestly not getting it.
Here's an example. The province of Newfoundland joined Canada after the WWII as a result of the referendum. The decision was made in a very narrow margin.
The majority of people, as you might know, wanted to join the US, but the Britain-appointed government did not even ask that question. 
I honestly think the Newfoundland's referendum was a farce. Do you?

----------


## hddscan

Cargo 200. Part 5

----------


## Lampada

BBC News - Ukraine 'can't stop Russian armour'

----------


## hddscan

> BBC News - Ukraine 'can't stop Russian armour'

 ну вот и BBC опустилось до фейков
разберем
подпись под фотографией из вышеприведеннной статьи  

> Reactive armour covers this *Russian tank* used by the rebels

 Вот это танк полностью (кликабельно) 6bd8a89fa2a267537a8632de1e8e80ad6f74f28c794e7180a9418655cacea42b.jpg
Это танк Т-72Б
Здесь можно посмотреть почему ЛИКБЕЗ: Учимся различать танки Т-64, Т-72 и Т-80! Пособие для чайников. 
а вот танки Т-72Б в Украине 
С украинской "боевой раскраской"(кликабельно) t72-dnepr.jpg 
На стоянке в Харькове(кликабельно) t72b.jpg 
С какого перепугу это Russian tank я так и не понял, наверное для пущей убедительности статьи 
На мой взгляд статья лоббирует интересы некоторых американских деятелей, в частности мистера МакКейна, который давеча заявлял что Украине нужны Джавелины (противотанковые управляемые снаряды 3-го поколения), чтобы воевать с ополченцами. 
Т.е. ополченцы могут Т72Б подбивать из РПГ-7, а украинские военные, из тех же РПГ-7, не могут. Ну вобщем дальнейшие комментарии излишни.

----------


## SergeMak

> "His latest appearance was on the Neuromir.tv network ‘Political Ring’ talkshow debating another extreme nationalist, Nikolai Starikov, co-chair of the Great Fatherland Party. When Starikov claimed that all the security organs and government in Crimea supported the people there in breaking away from Ukraine and joining Russia, Girkin laughed a bit and said ‘Have you actually been to Crimea during the referendum? Well I have. I have been there since 21 February. What you are describing here is absolute nonsense. There were no policemen who supported our side at that time. The only law enforcement unit that joined our ranks back then was Berkut. The rest of the law enforcement agencies remained under control of Ukrainian Ministry of Internal Affairs, and kept carrying out their orders. Yes, sometimes they were sabotaging these orders, but all in all they were under Ukrainian control. I didn’t see any support from official government representatives in Simferopol. Our troops had to force the deputies into the Oblast Council hall so that these representatives would vote in favor of our initiatives. I know this because I was at the time commanding one such militant teams and I saw it all from the inside. We had absolutely no support from the people, not to mention the army. The Ukrainian army units remained loyal to Kyiv as they were. Furthermore, most of the army remained that way. The only thing that made what we have accomplished in Crimea possible was the presence of Russian army.’ 
> You distort the facts.   He conceded they forced opposition to vote for their initiatives.   They used guns to get their own way, more or less.   They got rid of any pro-Ukrainian media and only had pro-Kremlin media.   They had media that fabricated stories and used disinfo.   This was not a just and democratic referendum.   I'm against the current Kiev government (I hope they vote in someone else and NOT any of the more known names and parties.).   But, to be perfectly honest, the 'referendum' in Crimea was a farce and just like Girkin conceded 'he fired the first shot' previously, he's also saying that they forced the referendum to obtain their objective.   Whether the previous government didn't want to vote or vote for them or not, the point is that they held people up at gun point to get their desired goal.   Yet, they claimed everyone wanted to be part of Russia.   Well, we'll see for how long as Russia's running out of funds.

 Once again. I insist that this translation is incorrect. You don't know Russian and repeat BS of other liers. This doesn't make a good reputation for you. Anyone who know Russian will say that I am right. And you'd be better start to learn Russian to be able to obtain information from the first hands.

----------


## Basil77

Video made by Ukrainian TV reporters that was removed from the channel site (guess the reasons):  http://rutube.ru/video/870e9f45878ee...d10b9c92daa6a/ 
Bear in mind that this town is controlled by Ukrainian troops.  _Edit: youtube keeps deleting the video so there is another hosting._

----------


## 14Russian

> Speaking about Crimea, Ukrainian goverment recently hired some German research institute to figure out current public opinion there and here is the result (note that the source is highly biased and anti-Russian):  One year later, most Crimeans prefer Russia - Chicago Tribune

 Ho hum.... blah, blah.  Would they even take 'poll answers' that would criticize union with Russia?  Probably not.    
Btw, do any of you get paid by Putin?  ::   The Trolls on Putin's Payroll | TechPresident  Even Crimeans opposed to annexation seem resigned to Russian rule  It's tough to be a Ukrainian patriot in occupied Crimea 
This 'support' for Russia will probably change when the money runs out and they are not as well off? 
Oh, another question:  if you are a Russian citizen or ethnic Russian and you criticize (or even are anti-Putin) Putin/the Government, does that make you 'Anti-Russian?'   I know that question is difficult for you so feel free to take your time before answering.

----------


## Basil77

Bloody FSB/KGB, blah, blah... I'm not even going to discuss it. Also I feel sorry for you. 
Btw, German intelligence estimates the number of victims in Ukrainian civil war as 50 000. In comparison, the number of Soviet citizens who died in Afganistan war is about 15 000 in 10 years.  Ukraine: Sicherheitskreise: Bis zu 50.000 Tote - Ausland - FAZ

----------


## 14Russian

> Ok, so the deputies were forced to enable a vital question so that the people could vote. Why is the referendum a farce? I'm honestly not getting it.
> Here's an example. The province of Newfoundland joined Canada after the WWII as a result of the referendum. The decision was made in a very narrow margin.
> The majority of people, as you might know, wanted to join the US, but the Britain-appointed government did not even ask that question. 
> I honestly think the Newfoundland's referendum was a farce. Do you?

 Perhaps.   I'm not an expert on this subject, though.   There is controversy about it and people are allowed to freely debate it (unlike some places).  Was the referendum result the truth? - Ed Roberts - The Compass 
Imho, it's not comparable to the Crimea situation.   They didn't have army pointing guns at people's heads, I suspect.    

> The brazen lie #2 is:
> "We had absolutely no support from the people, not to mention the army." 
> He didn't say that. In reality he says that they didn't have any support from the government authorities. Government authorities are not all of the people.
> So, I would highly recommend to check the translation in order not to look ridiculous. (Это не переход на личности, а добрый совет.)

 I did.   I asked some Russian-speaking friends to watch the video and interpret for me.   In summary, they concluded Girkin confirmed what Ukrainian authorities were saying.  2) Crimean authorities 'didn't vote' - the results were falsified and there was not a clear majority.   They needed the army there and that's what forced local government to vote.   So, like I said, (Вытерто. Л.).

----------


## SergeMak

> So, like I said, you are a liar. No surprise.

 И где там наш "непредвзятый ненаезжаемый модератор"? Или это не переход на личности?! Не пора ли призвать к ответственности этого распоясовшегося тролля?

----------


## 14Russian

> И где там наш "непредвзятый ненаезжаемый модератор"? Или это не переход на личности?! Не пора ли призвать к ответственности этого распоясовшегося тролля?

 LOL.
How am I trolling?   I discussed the topic with you.  You asked me to get it translated and I did.  You claimed the English translation (from the articles) were lies but Russian speakers I talked to say it's accurate.  I summarized what they told me.   
This is the only part you said that I believe is true:   "In reality he says that they didn't have any support from the government authorities."    I didn't argue that.    I didn't even argue that there was support from the people.    But, not a majority.    The army had to compel the local government.    The pro-Putin army there also used propaganda and shut down the Ukraine media.    I asserted Girlkin's confession plus these additional circumstances led to the annexation.   All in all, it was done unethically contrary to previous claims.   You have nothing to respond with so you make 'troll' accusations.

----------


## Basil77

Ukrainian Nazi battalion "Donbass" uses ambulance vehicles for transporting it's troops and for combat:  1423399076002.jpg1423399076003.jpg1423399076004.jpg

----------


## SergeMak

> LOL.
> How am I trolling?   I discussed the topic with you.  You asked me to get it translated and I did.  You claimed the English translation (from the articles) were lies but Russian speakers I talked to say it's accurate.  I summarized what they told me.   
> This is the only part you said that I believe is true:   "In reality he says that they didn't have any support from the government authorities."    I didn't argue that.    I didn't even argue that there was support from the people.    But, not a majority.    The army had to compel the local government.    The pro-Putin army there also used propaganda and shut down the Ukraine media.    I asserted Girlkin's confession plus these additional circumstances led to the annexation.   All in all, it was done unethically contrary to previous claims.   You have nothing to respond with so you make 'troll' accusations.

 I didn't ask you to translate anything to me. You published some links and I said they are full of lies. I clearly showed why I think so. One article printed a picture impertinent to the content of the article, another has a questionable map, two other links distorted the translation of Strelkov's interview. I didn't even begin to discuss the Strelkov's figure, his "confession" and his role in all what has happened. I didn't call you a lier, I only said that the media you are repeating lies and it's seen. In response you said me rude things. Only trolls act this way. Troll (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  

> In Internet slang, a troll (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[1] by posting inflammatory,[2] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[3] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.

----------


## 14Russian

> I didn't ask you to translate anything to me. You published some links and I said they are full of lies. I clearly showed why I think so. One article printed a picture impertinent to the content of the article, another has a questionable map, two other links distorted the translation of Strelkov's interview. I didn't even begin to discuss the Strelkov's figure, his "confession" and his role in all what has happened. I didn't call you a lier, I only said that the media you are repeating lies and it's seen. In response you said me rude things. Only trolls act this way. Troll (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 No, no. 
You explicitly told me to 'check the translation.'   This is exactly the phrases you posted: 
'So, I would highly recommend to check the translation in order not to look ridiculous.  
Anyone who know*s Russian will say that I am right." (* -> edits - by me) 
You were saying I look ridiculous or I am but no matter.  I let that go.   You asked to get the translation and then you implied that anyone who understood Russian would concur with you.   And that was incorrect.   Maybe, you don't mean to lie.   You just believe your interpretations even though I asked people who also understood and speak Russian and they came to different conclusions which mostly match the English-based articles I presented.   I explained their summary and it does make sense.  That's hardly trolling.

----------


## SergeMak

I told you to check the translation so that you could make sure that the translation was incorrect. I didn't ask you to translate to me anything. And I recommend you to do the translation yourself and not to rely on your dubious friends. I will help you. This is the video:    
And this is the Russian text of it. I understand that it might be hard for you to get  by ear the meaning of what's said, so I've written down the text exceptionally for you. Since this website was primarily mentioned for people who are interested in learning Russian, I highly recommend not to rely on you strange friends, but make the translation yourself. You will find I am telling the truth, and the links you previously provided told lies.
So, here comes the text: 
Стариков:
 - Почему получилось в Крыму? Потому что в Крыму было 3 составные части того, что получилось. Это: первое, народ Крыма единодушно поддержал воссоединение, вышел на улицы; правоохранительные органы Крыма полностью поддержали и, самое главное - в Крыму была законная легитимная власть, которая встала на сторону народа. Вот только все эти три фактора объединенные смогли привести к тому, что Россия проявила политическую волю со стороны своего руководства и "зеленые человечки" там появились на улицах. 
Стрелков:
- Николай, вы в Крыму-то... как бы... когда были?
Стариков:
- Я там был 16-го марта на референдуме.
Стрелков:
- Ага... пожалуйста... А я был в Крыму с 21-го февраля. И, знаете, то что вы мне рассказываете, ну вот просто абсолютная чушь. О каких правоохранительных органах, которые перешли на сторону населения вы вообще говорите? На сторону населения, населения, подчеркиваю, не органов власти, перешел только "Беркут". Остальные органы МВД находились под властью Киева и выполняли приказы Киева - я это видел своими глазами. Да, выполняли неохотно, да, выполняли "спустя рукава", да, где-то там симулировали болезни и просто саботировали выполнение. Но они продолжали подчиняться Киеву и не выполняли указания, которые им давала новая власть. Далее, я не увидел к сожалению никакой поддержки органов государственной власти в Симферополе, где я конкретно находился, не увидел. Не было её. Депутатов собирали ополченцы, чтобы загнать их в зал, чтобы они приняли... чего уж там говорить-то. Да, я был одним из командиров этих ополченцев. Я это всё видел изнутри - собственными глазами. То есть две ваших "составляющих" - они просто уже не работают, я уж про э... госу... про армию вообще не говорю, про украинскую. Силовики основные кто? Армия? Армия как подчинялась Киеву, так и продолжала подчиняться. Тоже очень неохотно, тоже саботировала, тоже были в ней разные волнения, я там вел переговоры лично со штабом флота... Черноморского... я их начинал... но подчинялась. И более того, большая часть подразделений в итоге осталась верна Киеву и вышла с территории Крыма. 
Стариков:
- Парламент Крыма, тем не менее, собрался, принял решение и Аксенов стал руководителем, точно такое же решение было принято в Севастополе. Вопрос: если вы посодействовали принятию этих решений и в Крыму и в Севастополе, почему вы не сделали то же самое на Донбасе. Почему совет Донецкой или Луганской области не собрался и не выбрал своего руководителя? Легитимный совет, полностью все депутаты, почему этого не получилось?
Стрелков:
- Потому что на окраине Симферополя и непосредственно в самом Севастополе не было... вернее были российские военные, и была надежда, что они поддержат, и они поддержали. В Донецке и Луганске если бы стояли БТРы морской пехоты - российской, поверьте, было бы всё то же самое. Всё то же самое, более того, я подчеркну еще, что и в Харькове было бы то же самое, и в Николаеве, и в Одессе, и везде. Единственный фактор, который отсутствовал, из того, что вы назвали, и присутствовал в Крыму - это наличие российских войск однозначно занявших позицию поддержки народной власти. Была бы эта поддержка в других регионах, была бы точно такая же бескровная, оглушительная победа, как в Крыму.

----------


## Lampada

> И где там наш "непредвзятый ненаезжаемый модератор"? Или это не переход на личности?! Не пора ли призвать к ответственности этого распоясовшегося тролля?

 Не было меня у компьютера, вот только из тюрьмы пришла, племянника навещала.
По правде говоря, неохота эту тему читать: она, как я и боялась, превратилась в борьбу пропаганд.  Никто ни в чём никого не переубедит.  Но да, все переходы на личности будут вытираться.
  "Лжеца" сейчас найду.
Интересно, кто здесь в Политике непредвзятый?

----------


## Crocodile

> Imho, it's not comparable to the Crimea situation. They didn't have army pointing guns at people's heads, I suspect.

 I think you still refuse to make a distinction and confuse between the people and the government. Won't you agree? Crimean the Newfoundland 
situations were two examples of the government forced to ask or not ask a specific question. The government was either Britain-controlled or 
Strelkov & Co. controlled. The control in both cases meant a potential violence for non-compliance.
The second example, when you could allegdely say the people voted with the gun pointed to their head were the elections in Afghanistan 
and Iraq in which the army and the armed police were present in the poll stations. That did not happen in Crimea.

----------


## Basil77

CNN уже особо не стесняется называть вещи своими именами:

----------


## Lampada

> CNN уже особо не стесняется называть вещи своими именами:

 
Ой, умора, точно про нас здесь:  _смотришь в книгу - видишь фигу. Или везде мерещится Госдеп?_ С какого перепуга это вооружение относится к кризису в Украине? 
 В программе обсуждается несколько тем.   Кризис в Украине - *первый сегмент передачи*. *Следующий сюжет* - вооружение сирийских борцов с Ассадом.  (Американцы до сих пор не могут найти там, кому помогать).

----------


## Basil77

> Ой, умора, точно про нас здесь:  _смотришь в книгу - видишь фигу. _ С какого перепуга это вооружение относится к кризису в Украине? 
>  В программе обсуждается несколько тем.   Кризис в Украине - *первый сегмент передачи*. *Следующий сюжет* - вооружение сирийских борцов с Ассадом.  (Американцы до сих пор не могут найти там, кому помогать).

 Я обещал Кроку не реагировать на твои реплики, так что промолчу.

----------


## Lampada

> Я обещал Кроку не реагировать на твои реплики, так что промолчу.

 Да что тут скажешь, когда п_опал пальцем в небо._

----------


## UhOhXplode

Imo the only reason the Russian troops were in Crimea was to keep order and prevent violence. NOT to control the vote.
I saw videos and the voters looked really happy. I didn't see any guns pointed at the voters.
But the real question is this - When was the referendum of the Crimean people to join Ukraine? Khrushchev did NOT have the authority to give part of Russia to Ukraine. So how can giving Crimea to Ukraine be legal? It's NOT legal to give part of Russia to another country without even a referendum. 
If the US gives lethal aid to Ukraine then that shames America. There's already way too much killing in Ukraine. Instead of offering lethal aid, our country should be supporting the peace plan in Minsk.
The Secretary of the Russian Security Council - Nikolai Petrushev - said that if the US gives lethal aid to Ukraine that Russia would retaliate. But not military, only diplomatic measures. He believes that the US offering lethal aid to Ukraine was just a method for provoking war with Russia and I agree. The violent provocations from our country need to stop. 
Imo, it's a Russian-Ukrainian problem that should NOT be solved by the US. It can only be solved by diplomacy and the peace plans in Minsk.

----------


## Crocodile

> Я обещал Кроку не реагировать на твои реплики, так что промолчу.

 Да, лучше сберечь бисер. Но если мы всё-таки получим адекватный ответ на простейший вопрос http://masterrussian.net/f16/latest-...tml#post269171 тогда, может быть, можно будет обсудить снятие крокоморатория.  :: 
Израилю Европа и Америка обычно дают провести свои переодические АТО пару-тройку дней, не больше. Ну, максимум НЕДЕЛЮ!! А украинское АТО с благославления той же Европы и Америки идёт уже почти год, И поскольку, очевидно, эта АТО никак не собирается заканчиваться разгромом ВСН, то, хмм, не пора ли подкинуть ВСУ ещё оружия? И это вместо того, чтобы судить преступный режим Украины и заставить его выполнить свои международно-заверенные обязательства принятые им 21 февраля 2014 г о прекращении насилия. Посеешь ветер - пожнёшь бурю.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Да, лучше сберечь бисер. ...

 За публичное прозрачное приравнивание модератора к свиньям Crocodile получает предупреждение.

----------


## Crocodile

> А тебе б только потрепаться.

 Za prozrachnoe priravnivanie Crocodile k flagam i parusam moderator poluchaet preduprejdenie.  ::

----------


## hddscan

Ukrainian "freedom of speech". All hail democracy.    

> Ukraine considers jailing anyone who denies or justifies Russian aggression

 https://meduza.io/en/news/2015/02/11...ian-aggression

----------


## Crocodile

I really hope that would not be made a law by the Supreme Rada. On the other hand, there was a forum member (profoundly-respected by me), who used to seriously say that a law in Ukraine means nothing unless real people were prosecuted by that law. So, we'll see, I guess ...

----------


## 14Russian

> Ukrainian "freedom of speech". All hail democracy.    https://meduza.io/en/news/2015/02/11...ian-aggression

 You are sure balanced.   ::    What about laws in Russia which more or less are anti-freedom?   They will jail anyone who advocates splitting up Russia or allowing republics to separate.   That's just one example.   I didn't read any posts from you about that - criticizing it.   That's what we call hypocrisy.  ::  
Anyway, does anyone have any direct evidence other than a pro-Kremlin article?   I believe it - I just thought there would be something in the Russian or Ukrainian language.   Btw, there is also mainstream news about Poroshenko being prepared to declare martial law.   I think ordinary Ukrainians are the victim in all this.   Both Poroshenko's regime and the Eastern regime (Donetsk and Lugansk republics) only care about fighting and conflict - some 1000s of people can die - it doesn't matter as long as they achieve their ends.   Putin doesn't care.   Russia is going broke.   Ukraine is already broke.   I don't see how Russia funds Novorossiya as things get worse.   They cannot sustain themselves on their own.   Apparently, you cannot criticize the conflict publicly - I was told.  But, I think that's another lie.   I've complained to Ukrainian nationalists and they disagree with me but there doesn't seem to be a law against it.   They just think anyone sympathizing with the rebels or Russian aggression are Putin stooges.    But, it is not against the law.    
If the Rada want to make the bill a law, it is not surprising.   The EU is full of laws against freedom of speech.   Ukrainians just don't realize (yet!) that the values and principles are only popular speech.   Yet, one cannot forget that you don't have freedom of speech in Russia.   It is the same mentality - you have freedom of speech if it is accepted and supported by the Kremlin.   These factions might be in conflict with one another but they both have common ideals.   They just get there, in different ways.

----------


## Crocodile

Итак, зачем же идёт война на Донбассе? Слово Пушилину: ТАСС: Международная панорама - Пушилин: решение конфликта с Украиной возможно только в случае ее внеблокового статуса   

> Полное и всеобъемлющее урегулирование конфликта с Украиной возможно только в случае ее внеблокового статуса и нейтралитета по отношению к любым военным союзам.

 Это то, за что воюет ДНР. Очевидно, Украина не согласна на это и, получается, хочет вступить в некий блок и военный союз, но вот беда - мешает война с ДНР. А теперь, господа, давайте-ка подкинем побольше оружия ВСУ, чтобы Украина додавила ДНР и вступила в блок и военный союз! Нда..  ::

----------


## UhOhXplode

> Ukrainian "freedom of speech". All hail democracy.    https://meduza.io/en/news/2015/02/11...ian-aggression

 That will be a very effective tool for controlling the media in Ukraine. Since it includes "Russian propaganda" then it's very open-ended too. If nobody in Ukraine can support the Russian narrative then the only interviews reported will be pro-Kiev. It will also give Ukraine the power to arrest journalists working inside their borders.
It totally is an aggression against freedom of the press in Ukraine.

----------


## hddscan

> You are sure balanced.     What about laws in Russia which more or less are anti-freedom?   They will jail anyone who advocates splitting up Russia or allowing republics to separate.   That's just one example.   I didn't read any posts from you about that - criticizing it.   That's what we call hypocrisy.

 Calls for splitting up a country is not the same as jailing for having an opinion. If the law passes then anybody who would not agree that Russia is aggressor could get jailed, please not that no proof needed to prove that Russia is aggressor, anybody could get jailed for just disagreeing with it.
If somebody says that those two things are the same, I would call it hypocrisy.   

> Anyway, does anyone have any direct evidence other than a pro-Kremlin article?   I believe it - I just thought there would be something in the Russian or Ukrainian language.

 There are Russian and Ukrainian articles, but I was looking for English translation for convenience of members of this forum.

----------


## eisenherz

> ... But the real question is this - When was the referendum of the Crimean people to join Ukraine? Khrushchev did NOT have the authority to give part of Russia to Ukraine. So how can giving Crimea to Ukraine be legal? It's NOT legal to give part of Russia to another country without even a referendum.
> ...

 i suppose you are saying the sowjet union acted illegally at the time

----------


## UhOhXplode

> i suppose you are saying the sowjet union acted illegally at the time

 No. I'm saying that Nikita Khrushchev acted illegally at the time. The hammer and sickle represent the working people and the most important principle of communism was to give the power to the working people. So if Crimea was to leave Russia and become annexed to Ukraine then it should have been the decision of the working people in Crimea. 
Giving part of a country to another country with only a decree is something a Tsar would do, NOT a communist leader. The act of one man giving Crimea and Sevastopol to the Ukraine defies the principles of communism. It also defies the principles of self-determination.

----------


## SergeMak

Who really annexed Crimea? Кто на самом деле аннексировал Крым? | Красноярское Время

----------


## Basil77

> Who really annexed Crimea? Кто на самом деле аннексировал Крым? | Красноярское Время

 Мне это напомнило статью с "Цензора" пятилетней давности:

----------


## Lampada

Греки хотят выращивать мидий и устриц в Крыму | *Новости Крыма*          Крымчанам предлагают скинуться на строительство Керченского моста | Информационно-новостной портал 'Час Пик'  _"Генподрядчиком в строительстве моста через Керченский пролив назначена компания «Стройгазмонтаж», российского бизнесмена Аркадия Ротенберга. Окончание строительства моста определено в срок не позднее декабря 2018 года."_

----------


## UhOhXplode

> Who really annexed Crimea? Кто на самом деле аннексировал Крым? | Красноярское Время

 Thanks for the link. You are the first person who ever answered my question. And yeah, the "Big Contract" has obviously been violated and it is no longer valid. And now I understand the Russian-Ukrainian relations much more.   

> Греки хотят выращивать мидий и устриц в Крыму | *Новости Крыма*   Крымчанам предлагают скинуться на строительство Керченского моста | Информационно-новостной портал 'Час Пик' _Генподрядчиком в строительстве моста через Керченский пролив назначена компания «Стройгазмонтаж», российского бизнесмена Аркадия Ротенберга. Окончание строительства моста определено в срок не позднее декабря 2018 года._

 That's all really good news! I know that Turkey was doing business with Crimea but I didn't know about Greece wanting to grow mussels and oysters there. And I definitely can't wait to see the new bridge over the Kerch strait. I read there would also be a railway track on the bridge. Totally cool!

----------


## Crocodile

Ok, so the cease-fire was established, but IMHO it's no different from the previous cease-fires. All Ukrainian military wants is to re-group and get prepared for another assault, just like the previous times. Nothing is agreed upon, really, and no warranties has been given. Everywhere it is "possible" and "possibly". No concrete and long-term measures to establish the peace. You wouldn't normally purchase a car or a house on these types of conditions.   ::

----------


## maxmixiv

> Просрали, а потом ещё по пьяне и узаконили это

 Тут он прав, увы. Хрущёв мог делать что угодно, но настоящее преступление на совести Ельцина. С такими президентами "волостей не напасёшься".

----------


## Crocodile

Думаю, что договорённости при Ельцине были более-менее удовлетворительные. Самое важное - ядерное разоружение Украины было достигнуто. При сохранении автономии Крыма в реальности, а не на бумаге, государственная принадлежность, ИМХО, не так уж и принципиальна для людей (и для военных баз, вспомним хотя бы английскую военную базу на Кипре и американскую военную базу на Кубе). Но, скажем так, "имперские амбиции" Киева привели к постепенному упразднению крымской автономии. Вспомним, что первый крымский президент был уволен Киевом в 1995 году, а затем выгнан из Крыма и из страны (ему запретили въезд). Так, что не нужно всё валить на Ельцина (хоть он и не ангел), тем более, что есть прямые виновные. Вообще, меня удивляет как украинская пропаганда 20 лет кричала, что Россия полнится имперскими амбициями, и упорно не хотела признавать свои имперские амбиции. Соринка - бревно, однако. Курим википедию https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...B2%D0%B8%D1%87   

> Вскоре после избрания на пост президента, в интервью газете «Крымский курьер» Мешков заявил:  _«Крымчане сделали свой выбор, проголосовав за единение с Россией, за восстановление экономических отношений, за восстановление военно-политического союза с Россией, за всё то, что было провозглашено РДК ещё в августе 1991 года. Это позволит прежде всего спастись всем гражданам Республики Крым от окончательного краха того, что раньше называлось экономикой. Естественно, этого достичь невозможно, если следовать курсу, предложенному киевским руководством на отрыв от России»[2]_.

----------


## 14Russian

Who would want to trade with somebody like you.   You decide later, on 2nd thought, you don't like how the deal went and then you end up at the door with a gun demanding it back.

----------


## 14Russian

Good article about 'Soviet mentality.'   With New Moves, Russia's Parliament Looks To Rewrite History : Parallels : NPR 
Note, the Putin regime also sought and changed history text books - and outlaws any critique of Soviet history.     Russian Schools to Teach Putin’s Version of History - Bloomberg Business  Vladimir Putin to have entire chapter on him in Russian history book - Telegraph  Russia Moves to Ban Criticism of WWII Victory - TIME  Russia threatens to bar Europeans who deny Red Army 'liberated' them - Telegraph 
Next time, you criticize the Poroshenko regime's policies (which is often justified), make sure to criticize Putin's lest you shall be exposed as hypocrites.  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> Думаю, что договорённости при Ельцине были более-менее удовлетворительные. Самое важное - ядерное разоружение Украины было достигнуто. При сохранении автономии Крыма в реальности, а не на бумаге, государственная принадлежность, ИМХО, не так уж и принципиальна для людей (и для военных баз, вспомним хотя бы английскую военную базу на Кипре и американскую военную базу на Кубе). Но, скажем так, "имперские амбиции" Киева привели к постепенному упразднению крымской автономии. Вспомним, что первый крымский президент был уволен Киевом в 1995 году, а затем выгнан из Крыма и из страны (ему запретили въезд). Так, что не нужно всё валить на Ельцина (хоть он и не ангел), тем более, что есть прямые виновные. Вообще, меня удивляет как украинская пропаганда 20 лет кричала, что Россия полнится имперскими амбициями, и упорно не хотела признавать свои имперские амбиции. Соринка - бревно, однако. Курим википедию https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

 That's funny how you mean by this post what a savage country Ukraine is to have nuclear weapons, while just a few posts earlier, you seriously considered the terrorist organization called "DNR" a country that has a vote on military block issues and such. Potzreotism, anyone? (which is strange as you seem to be far away and thereby detached from its source)

----------


## Crocodile

> That's funny how you mean by this post what a savage country Ukraine is to have nuclear weapons, while just a few posts earlier, you seriously considered the terrorist organization called "DNR" a country that has a vote on military block issues and such. Potzreotism, anyone? (which is strange as you seem to be far away and thereby detached from its source)

 That has little to do with the patriotism, which I am lacking, but rather with the common sense. Since the outset, Ukraine proved itself politically immature. Consider the latest events - democracy usually works so that to avoids situations that Ukraine had submerged itself onto. But looking at the history since 1991 would demonstrate the political immaturity in many ways. Giving that young democracy the WMD and expecting the country to be a reasonable political player would be naive and irresponsible, if not a crime. So, in light of all that, I think Ukraine should start importing political maturity and not lethal weapons.

----------


## maxmixiv

> Думаю, что договорённости при Ельцине были более-менее удовлетворительные. Самое важное - ядерное разоружение Украины было достигнуто. При сохранении автономии Крыма в реальности, а не на бумаге, государственная принадлежность, ИМХО, не так уж и принципиальна для людей (и для военных баз, вспомним хотя бы английскую военную базу на Кипре и американскую военную базу на Кубе). Но, скажем так, "имперские амбиции" Киева привели к постепенному упразднению крымской автономии. Вспомним, что первый крымский президент был уволен Киевом в 1995 году, а затем выгнан из Крыма и из страны (ему запретили въезд). Так, что не нужно всё валить на Ельцина (хоть он и не ангел), тем более, что есть прямые виновные. Вообще, меня удивляет как украинская пропаганда 20 лет кричала, что Россия полнится имперскими амбициями, и упорно не хотела признавать свои имперские амбиции. Соринка - бревно, однако. Курим википедию https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

 Не понимаю, почему это важно (ядерное разоружение Украины). С ядерным оружием у новой страны и ответственность была бы другая, и отношение к ней соответствующее, да и не потянула бы Украина финансово, как мне кажется. Россия с нашими западными партнёрами в таких условиях продавили бы ядерное разоружение  Украины, но чуть позже. 
При насильственном разделе СССР инициатива всё равно должна была исходить из Москвы, и так наплевать на миллионы соотечественников, которые вдруг оказались в другой стране...
Там можно было совсем о других границах договариваться, и уж Крым, конечно, нельзя было отдавать.

----------


## SergeMak

The BBC admits that Parubiy stood up for the snipers on Maidan BBC News - The untold story of the Maidan massacre

----------


## eisenherz

c 

> No. I'm saying that Nikita Khrushchev acted illegally at the time. The hammer and sickle represent the working people and the most important principle of communism was to give the power to the working people. ...

 glad you found a culprit that would absolve the sowjet union of accountability back then and give justification for annexation now...
so easy... just blame Nikita Khrushchev 
you should have told that logic to the Germans - it was Adolf Hitler, not us. Can you see the problem with this line of thinking?

----------


## SergeMak

> c 
> glad you found a culprit that would absolve the sowjet union of accountability back then and give justification for annexation now...
> so easy... just blame Nikita Khrushchev 
> you should have told that logic to the Germans - it was Adolf Hitler, not us. Can you see the problem with this line of thinking?

 If you are talking about the annexation of GDR by FRG in 1989 you are right. Hitler has nothing to do with it.

----------


## eisenherz

> If you are talking about the annexation of GDR by FRG in 1989 you are right. Hitler has nothing to do with it.

 @ SergeMak, i normally respect your arguments, even if we are of different opinons. Here however you miss the point completely. My point was that you cannot seperate the leader from the system propping him up, be it Hitler with Germany or be it Krushchev with the KPsSU.  I was not talking about the merit or not so of any annexation.  I was merely pointing out the flaw in logic of a different commentator using the supposed illegal actions of one man (Krushchev) as justification for everthing, and at the same time arguing that the soviet union has nothing to do with the actions of that one man.

----------


## Basil77

> If you are talking about the annexation of GDR by FRG in 1989 you are right. Hitler has nothing to do with it.

 I never saw in English texts translated abbreviations. It's usually DDR and BRD.

----------


## SergeMak

> @ SergeMak, i normally respect your arguments, even if we are of different opinons. Here however you miss the point completely. My point was that you cannot seperate the leader from the system propping him up, be it Hitler with Germany or be it Krushchev with the KPsSU.  I was not talking about the merit or not so of any annexation.  I was merely pointing out the flaw in logic of a different commentator using the supposed illegal actions of one man (Krushchev) as justification for everthing, and at the same time arguing that the soviet union has nothing to do with the actions of that one man.

 So, continuing your line of thought we come to a conclusion there are 3 objects we must take into account: a leader, a system and the people. So what you are suggesting is to equate all the three. Am I right?

----------


## eisenherz

> So, continuing your line of thought we come to a conclusion there are 3 objects we must take into account: a leader, a system and the people. So what you are suggesting is to equate all the three. Am I right?

 'Equate' is maybe not the correct word, as they are not necessarily the 'same' or 'equal', but the 3 are inter-connected and do not exist in isolation.

----------


## SergeMak

> 'Equate' is maybe not the correct word, as they are not necessarily the 'same' or 'equal', but the 3 are inter-connected and do not exist in isolation.

 Who argues? Only leaders pass by, systems change and people stay to suffer from what the previous two did and bear responsibility for them. Doesn't look too fair, does it?

----------


## UhOhXplode

> Who would want to trade with somebody like you.   You decide later, on 2nd thought, you don't like how the deal went and then you end up at the door with a gun demanding it back.

 Sorry. I didn't know we were discussing the Russian Mistrals. Btw, how much did Ukraine pay for Crimea?   

> c 
> glad you found a culprit that would absolve the sowjet union of accountability back then and give justification for annexation now...
> so easy... just blame Nikita Khrushchev 
> you should have told that logic to the Germans - it was Adolf Hitler, not us. Can you see the problem with this line of thinking?

 When President Obama issues an Executive Order, that's NOT the fault of the government or the people. Nobody can stop his Executive Orders (Decrees).
Anyway, when I look at Eastern Ukraine I see death and destruction. When I look at Crimea I see life and peace.
So yeah, I totally DO support any country (like Russia) that gives a region (like Crimea) life and peace. 
Imo, you should READ the article that SergeMak posted. I was VERY HAPPY to find it. Who actually annexed the Crimea? 
And NO I don't see any problem with my line of thinking.

----------


## eisenherz

> And NO I don't see any problem with my line of thinking.

 I did not expect you to ...

----------


## 14Russian

> Sorry. I didn't know we were discussing the Russian Mistrals. Btw, how much did Ukraine pay for Crimea?

 You don't know what a trade is?!?  ::

----------


## 14Russian

> Не понимаю, почему это важно (ядерное разоружение Украины). С ядерным оружием у новой страны и ответственность была бы другая, и отношение к ней соответствующее, да и не потянула бы Украина финансово, как мне кажется. Россия с нашими западными партнёрами в таких условиях продавили бы ядерное разоружение  Украины, но чуть позже. 
> При насильственном разделе СССР инициатива всё равно должна была исходить из Москвы, и так наплевать на миллионы соотечественников, которые вдруг оказались в другой стране...
> Там можно было совсем о других границах договариваться, и уж Крым, конечно, нельзя было отдавать.

 It (nuclear disarmament) is important because it was believed that Ukraine could be independent and would have Crimea as part of its territory if they didn't not have a nuclear weapon.   So, if you look at it from their p.o.v., the evidence is that this arrangement or trade did not work or benefit them in the end.   The ultimate result is that they lost this 'deal.'   In fact, you pro-Putin people should be thanking Khrushchev.   He convinced Ukraine not to have nuclear weapons.   If they declined, Russia would not be interfering with the conflict right now.

----------


## Crocodile

> The BBC admits that Parubiy stood up for the snipers on Maidan BBC News - The untold story of the Maidan massacre

 As much as I respect the BBC in general, this article is not a reliable source of information. There is some guy who said he was shooting because some officer has asked him to. If that is all true and not just made up, we still don't know who is the guy, who was the officer etc. Besides, the most important thing was to find out who was shooting at the protesters and not at Berkut (that we could guess on our own). That, in my understanding, gave 'legitimacy' to the subsequent uncontrolled violence and the ousting of the legally elected President. Had there been some investigation carried out by the BBC and backed by it, that, I think, would be somewhat more reliable.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Не понимаю, почему это важно (ядерное разоружение Украины). С ядерным оружием у новой страны и ответственность была бы другая, и отношение к ней соответствующее, да и не потянула бы Украина финансово, как мне кажется. Россия с нашими западными партнёрами в таких условиях продавили бы ядерное разоружение  Украины, но чуть позже. 
> При насильственном разделе СССР инициатива всё равно должна была исходить из Москвы, и так наплевать на миллионы соотечественников, которые вдруг оказались в другой стране...
> Там можно было совсем о других границах договариваться, и уж Крым, конечно, нельзя было отдавать.

 Я понимаю, что у вас там отношение к Ельцину более эмоциональное, чем у меня (и это, возможно, справедливо), но всё-таки, думаю, не стоит вешать всех собак на Ельцина, тем более, что есть конкретные виновные (=Верховная Рада и Кучма) в деградации ситуации в Крыму. Что касается связи украинского ядерного оружия и политической зрелости.. ну вот ты думаешь, что "_с ядерным оружием у новой страны и ответственность была бы другая, и отношение к ней соответствующее_". Попробую привести тебе пример двух азиатских стран: КНР и КНДР. Китай - пример зрелого политического мышления. Китай интегрирован в мировую экономику, но проводит свою *почти* независимую политику. Китаю позволительно иметь ядерное оружие, т.к. Китай не бьётся чуть-что в истерике. А вот КНДР никто этого разрешить не может, т.к. малейшая неувязочка провоцирует неадекватную агрессивную реакцию, например Северная Корея пригрозила США "смертельными ударами" из-за фильма о Ким Чен Ыне 
Вот, с моей точки зрения, Украина с 1991 г последовательно демонстрирует неадекватную реакцию на происходящее и последовательное нарушение договорённостей. Это не по политическим понятиям. Последний вопиющий пример - несоблюдение договора от 21 февраля 2014 г. Как, скажи, можно договариваться о чём-то с такими людьми? Полагаться на слово таких людей - это преступная халатность. Ну, а последующие договоры о перемирии лишь подтвердили правило. А как тебе многократные попытки Украины присобачить неподходящее американское ядерное топливо для АЭС? Ведь чудом чуть второго Чернобыля не случилось. А если дать таким людям ядерное оружие? Вот, ты говоришь Украина не потянула бы, а если бы это рассматривалось как какая-нибудь "необходимая мера безопасности от России", тогда как? Тогда было бы как с ВСУ - полная халатность при полной некчемности и ненужности. А если бы проводок где перегорел? В силу уважения к Украине не буду приводить аналогию с обезьяной и гранатой, хотя она и напрашивается...

----------


## Crocodile

> It (nuclear disarmament) is important because it was believed that Ukraine could be independent and would have Crimea as part of its territory if they didn't not have a nuclear weapon.   So, if you look at it from their p.o.v., the evidence is that this arrangement or trade did not work or benefit them in the end.   The ultimate result is that they lost this 'deal.'   In fact, you pro-Putin people should be thanking Khrushchev.   He convinced Ukraine not to have nuclear weapons.   If they declined, Russia would not be interfering with the conflict right now.

 Well, I'm not by all means a pro-Putin, but I must say Ukraine had blown the 'deal' from their end by happily waiving the Crimean Autonomy status in 1995 they had originally agreed upon. Ukrainian government was legally ok with Crimea electing their own President. But, as soon as the newly elected President had said that Crimea will build strong economic and cultural ties with Russia, the Supreme Rada had decided in 1995 that the Crimean Constitution of 1992 is all of a sudden unconstitutional, so they fired the Crimean President and abolished the Crimean Autonomy. The Autonomy status had been a vital condition to the 'deal'. So, since Ukraine had violated the 'deal', the 'deal' is no longer valid. So, unfortunately, IMHO Ukraine can't complain, but should finally grow up and start assuming responsibility for their actions. Dixi.

----------


## Basil77

> В силу уважения к Украине не буду приводить аналогию с обезьяной и гранатой, хотя она и напрашивается...

----------


## Lampada

_" Вот с таким призывом сейчас стоит палатка у метро Третьяковская. "_

----------


## Lampada

> ...

  _" ... Просто не пойму, куда они метят..."._  _«...Взяли одну группу. И как ты думаешь? Оказались граждане России, сотрудники ДНР. ...» _

----------


## 14Russian

> Well, I'm not by all means a pro-Putin, but I must say Ukraine had blown the 'deal' from their end by happily waiving the Crimean Autonomy status in 1995 they had originally agreed upon. Ukrainian government was legally ok with Crimea electing their own President. But, as soon as the newly elected President had said that Crimea will build strong economic and cultural ties with Russia, the Supreme Rada had decided in 1995 that the Crimean Constitution of 1992 is all of a sudden unconstitutional, so they fired the Crimean President and abolished the Crimean Autonomy. The Autonomy status had been a vital condition to the 'deal'. So, since Ukraine had violated the 'deal', the 'deal' is no longer valid. So, unfortunately, IMHO Ukraine can't complain, but should finally grow up and start assuming responsibility for their actions. Dixi.

 LOL!  Please....at least be honest.... But, Putin apologists rarely are.   Imho, Ukraine reacted as most countries would if some party or party group was trying to undermine it and take away part of its territory.     MAR | Data | Chronology for Crimean Russians in Ukraine 
It appears, since the early 90s, that someone was trying to destabilize it and encourage it to separate entirely from the rest of Ukraine.   What a sham deal Ukraine got.   Sure, many citizens wanted autonomy, more autonomy or outright separation and into Russia's sphere but I'm playing devil's advocate here.   Think about it if it was something happening to Russia.   If one of its republics was trying to separate????   Oh right, Russia has strict and extreme laws on this.   ::    You cannot even advocate it.   Ooops.

----------


## diogen_

> Я понимаю, что у вас там отношение к Ельцину более эмоциональное, чем у меня (и это, возможно, справедливо), но всё-таки, думаю, не стоит вешать всех собак на Ельцина, тем более, что есть конкретные виновные (=Верховная Рада и Кучма) в деградации ситуации в Крыму.

 Unfortunately, Yeltsin had become too much addicted with alcohol and lost half of his brain by the time he got presidency. It was noticeable for everyone that he could not think clearly  and speak coherently and each and every partner during negotiations, including Ukrainians, used his weakness and inability to stand up for Russian interests. Now they write about it quite overtly  in  recollections off sorts.    

> Первый президент Украины Кравчук в мемуарах отмечает, что во время Беловежских переговоров, в августе 91 года, был готов уступить Ельцину Севастополь и даже обсуждать вопрос о Крыме в целом, однако Бориса Николаевича интересовала власть, а не какая-то прежде русская территория. И на крымчан очередной раз плюнули…

 Эхо Москвы :: Блоги / 
Or this one   

> По мнению С.Хрущева, его отец и окружение не представляли, что СССР будет разрушен, и "комод" уйдет из "квартиры". "А если россияне на эту тему переживают, то мы знаем, как в Беловежской Пуще три руководителя договаривались о развале Союза. Кравчук тогда спросил у Ельцина: "А как с Крымом будем поступать?", тот ответил: "Да забирай". Так что подарил вам полуостров не Хрущев, а Борис Николаевич, ставьте ему памятник", - резюмировал С.Хрущев.

 Сын Хрущева рассказал, кто на самом деле подарил Украине Крым и предложил воздвигнуть этому человеку памятник - Крым, Украина, Хрущев (18.06.09 14:13)

----------


## Crocodile

Ok, Diogen, you convinced me. It was also Yeltzin's fault. So be it.

----------


## maxmixiv

Из этого Эхо Москвы :: Блоги /  ещё понравилось:  

> Да что там Крым, если даже Транссиб частично проходит не по российской земле!

  Вот это я и имел в виду, говоря  

> Там можно было совсем о других границах договариваться

 Вот уже больше 20 лет людей будят и трясут как груш на границе Омской области, сначала свои, потом казахи (ну или наоборот, смотря в какую сторону едешь), и не видно этому ни конца ни края. Уже объезд можно было сто раз сделать, но для РЖД это слишком мелко, наверное.

----------


## maxmixiv

> Ukraine reacted as most countries would if some party or party group was trying to undermine it and take away part of its territory.

 Yes, more or less. But they went further and sent not only regular army, but also battalions consisted of criminals, who are terrorizing the locals.
Also, not every country would bomb onto own cities, including schools and hospitals (Ukrainian weapons are not too accurate).
How people after that would want to live in such "ordinary" country?

----------


## 14Russian

> Yes, more or less. But they went further and sent not only regular army, but also battalions consisted of criminals, who are terrorizing the locals.
> Also, not every country would bomb onto own cities, including schools and hospitals (Ukrainian weapons are not too accurate).
> How people after that would want to live in such "ordinary" country?

 Who did?  In Crimea?  What criminals terrorized locals in Crimea?  How could any - when Russian soldiers were taking over the territory even before the sham referendum.   I think you pay attention to too much Kremlin propaganda.   Your media is not balanced at all.    
' not every country would bomb onto own cities, including schools and hospitals' - Does it make sense?   So, Ukrainians are the only ones who bomb their own cities and schools?   Really?   So, they thought they can gain sympathy from ordinary citizens by intentionally bombing their homes?   They can convince people to 'join them' by terrorizing them?   It makes no sense. 
I can only concede that the Ukr. government doesn't do itself any favours trying to fight off the rebels (this isn't on the topic of Crimea now) and I am against the regime in general.   But, on the topic of Crimea, it makes no sense that there was any terrorization of locals with a military presence from Russia in the territory.   Anything about that is just propaganda.   Kremlin media know there's a lot of gullible people they can convince.

----------


## maxmixiv

Topic is Eastern Ukraine, not Crimea. Crimea is the topic closed.

----------


## Basil77

> Вот уже больше 20 лет людей будят и трясут как груш на границе Омской области, сначала свои, потом казахи (ну или наоборот, смотря в какую сторону едешь), и не видно этому ни конца ни края. Уже объезд можно было сто раз сделать, но для РЖД это слишком мелко, наверное.

 Так таможенный союз же, нет? Не знаю как с Казахстаном - не ездил, но на границе с Белоруссией никакой проверки в поезде нет - ни таможенной, ни пограничной. На машине еду - тоже никто не останавливает и не проверяет, только страховку покупаю и всё.

----------


## Lampada

> Yes, more or less. But they went further and sent not only regular army, but also battalions consisted of criminals, who are terrorizing the locals.
> Also, not every country would bomb onto own cities, including schools and hospitals (Ukrainian weapons are not too accurate).
> How people after that would want to live in such "ordinary" country?

 У тебя звучит так, что украинские войска не воюют с террористами и боевиками, а просто бомбят свои города, школы и госпитали.  
И ещё, мог бы дать нормальные ссылки на информацию про украинские батальоны, составленные из криминальных преступников? У меня нагуглилось фссб, которому трудно доверять.
В сентябре были единичные случаи грабежей лицами из добровольческих бригад, которые расследовала военная прокуратура.

----------


## maxmixiv

> У тебя звучит так, что украинские войска не воюют с террористами и боевиками, а просто бомбят свои города, школы и госпитали.

 Получается, так. Точнее, они совмещают.
А преступники - это не обязательно уже осуждённые лица. Просто скот, собранный повоевать за деньги.

----------


## maxmixiv

> Так таможенный союз же, нет? Не знаю как с Казахстаном - не ездил, но на границе с Белоруссией никакой проверки в поезде нет - ни таможенной, ни пограничной. На машине еду - тоже никто не останавливает и не проверяет, только страховку покупаю и всё.

 Честно говоря, пару лет уже не ездил, хватило до этого. Союзы приходят и уходят, а несколько десятков км по территории России вполне я думаю могли бы проложить.

----------


## SergeMak

История врача-хирурга из Славянска «NewsBalt» - «Украинское правительство сделало всё, чтобы убить лично меня» 
" - Михаил Георгиевич, вот известная фотография. В украинских СМИ говорили, что на ней отец дочери убегает от сепаратистов, и что эта девочка убита карателями. На фотографии вы? 
- Да, это я. Откуда взялась фотография, я не знаю. А мины, которые убили эту девочку, прилетели с Карачуна. Там стояла украинская батарея, которая регулярно обстреливала город. Именно оттуда и стреляли. 
- Что за события запечатлены на этой фотографии. 
- Это произошло на Троицу. Мы только вернулись с женой из церкви. В это время городской водопровод уже не функционировал. В частном секторы были скважины и туда все соседи ходили за водой. Ополченцы притащили туда генератор (электричества к тому времени тоже не было). Раздалось два взрыва. Стреляли по месту, где люди брали воду. Из-за угла выбежал ополченец, несущий на руках ребенка. Кто-то крикнул: «Вон доктор!» Боец отдал девочку мне. От моего дома до больницы - 500 метров. Побежал туда. Положив её на операционный стол, понял, что ребёнок мёртв. У девочки были повреждения тазобедренного сустава, брюшной полости, головы. Потом, когда смотрел на эту фотографию, понял, что ребенок был уже мёртв. Тогда, в горячке я этого не увидел. 
- Кто стрелял? 
- Над городом господствует высота «Карачун». Единственная в наших краях гора. Там стояла украинская батарея, которая постоянно обстреливала город. Именно оттуда и стреляли. Да и по следам чётко видно, откуда прилетели снаряды. В Славянске ополченцы никогда по городу не стреляли, за это я могу поручиться.
...
 - Михаил Георгиевич, это Стрелков всех взбаламутил, или все-таки, народ сам поднялся? 
- Стрелков появился в городе уже готовом к восстанию. Поэтому и «стрелковцы» почти все местные. Это было настоящее народное восстание. Поначалу люди вообще были с обрезами, охотничьими ружьями, несколько ещё немецких «шмайсеров», ППШ.… Почему люди взялись за оружие? Были массовые митинги. И после массовых митингов начали исчезать люди. Плюс все видели кадры из Корсунь-Шевченкова. Как жгли автобусы, избивали и убивали людей. Я до последнего к этому майдану относился скептически, с юмором, как и к прошлому, который был в 2004 году. Пока не началась настоящая бойня. Внезапно, как чёрт из коробочки выскочили «Правый сектор», «Тризуб» и т.д. Мы раньше о таких организациях и не слышали. Вот тогда я действительно испугался. Первый раз. 
- Причина сопротивления, наверное, не в том, что вас заставляли слушать новости на украинском языке? 
- Мы много лет слышали из Киева, что на Донбассе не люди, а «донбасяне», что с этими «донбасянами» разговаривать можно только языком силы, что Львов – культурная столица. При том, что у них, извините, есть театр, построенный австрийцами и нет труппы. А Донецкий академический театр поставил «Летучего голландца» и во всем мире эта постановка произвела фурор. Только это нигде в украинской прессе не отражалось. Это при том, что вся Европа была восторге от этого «Летучего голландца». Всё это тоже сыграло свою роль. Мы поняли, что с нами не будут считаться. Как они сказали: «К власти в Украине пришло правительство победителей». Не всей Украины, а победителей. 
...
 - Вы, можно сказать, лицом к лицу общались с нацистами, хоть и раненными. Может быть, после того, как они видели результаты своего «захиста батькивщины», узнавали про убитых детей, мирных жителей, когда рядом не было украинских телеканалов, может быть, мнение их менялось? 
- Не помню, чтобы менялось. А вы знаете, мне кажется, дело не в телевизоре. Думаю, это какие-то психотропные препараты. Те нацгвардейцы, кого я видел, производили впечатление людей, находящихся под воздействием каких-то других препаратов. Возможно, фенаминовой группы. Это, видимо, была какая-то боевая фармакология. Она вызывала снижение уровня страха, болевого порога, повышение мышечного тонуса, быстроты реакции. 
Довелось оперировать одного из бойцов нацгвардии, у которого было смертельное ранение. Он вел себя крайне неадекватно. Был в состоянии возбуждения. Агрессивен. Совершенно не чувствовал боли. Поднимался, садился. Выражение лица – не передать. Остекленевшие глаза, абсолютно некритическое восприятие окружающего… Может быть, это субъективно, может быть, я ошибаюсь.
...
 - Михаил Георгиевич, можно ли говорить о том, что украинское правительство устраивает геноцид населения Донбасса? 
- Как вы оцените: мирный город, в котором находится ополчение из жителей города, правительство просто бомбит? Вместо того, чтобы разговаривать с жителями, прислать парламентёра? Почему этого не было сделано? Почему после этого начались артобстрелы города? 
А фосфорные бомбы? Я видел эти ожоги. Нам шестерых привозили с такими ожогами. Я всё это видел и готов под присягой подтвердить. 
Так Порошенко прислал хоть каких-то переговорщиков? Хотя бы спросить: «А вы что хотите?». Народ просто хотел чувствовать себя народом. С нами никто не стал говорить. И началась война."

----------


## Lampada

Будь проклята эта война и все войны! 
Сотни, тысячи невинных людей, детей, женщин, стариков убито ни для чего.  
А рассказ этот пропаганда, грязный фэйк, за который, наверняка, хорошо заплатили. Этот доктор ещё летом прошлого года переехал в Россию.   Все копи-пэйстают это по инэту как раз в тот момент, когда должно начаться перемирие.  Специально для разжигания ненависти между народами-братьями, чтобы эта подлая война продолжалась.

----------


## SergeMak

> Будь проклята эта война и все войны! 
> Сотни, тысячи невинных людей, детей, женщин, стариков убито ни для чего.  
> А рассказ этот пропаганда, грязный фэйк, за который, наверняка, хорошо заплатили. Этот доктор ещё летом прошлого года переехал в Россию.   Все копи-пэйстают это по инэту как раз в тот момент, когда должно начаться перемирие.  Специально для разжигания ненависти между народами-братьями, чтобы эта подлая война продолжалась.

 Лампада, ты злишься, значит неправа. Мы оба это знаем.
К сожалению, я не могу ни доказать, ни опровергнуть подлинность информации, изложенной в этой статье. Но сравнительный анализ информации о событиях в Славянске прошлым летом, полученной из разных источников, лично меня убеждают, что это скорее правда, чем ложь. То что доктор уехал в Россию еще прошлым летом никак не противоречит, а наоборот, подтверждает правдивость его рассказа. 
Видео обстрелов Славянска с горы Корачун:

----------


## SergeMak

Вид с другой стороны:

----------


## SergeMak

Результат "борьбы с террористами":

----------


## hddscan

> А рассказ этот пропаганда, грязный фэйк, за который, наверняка, хорошо заплатили.

 Ну предположим. Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение, против кого воюет украинская армия и кого она убивает на Донбассе.
Вы также пишите про бевиков и террористов, очень хотелось бы знать откуда они появились и почему для вас жители Донбасса, Украины стали боевиками и террористами, вы же не будете отрицать что в большинстве ополченцы это жители Донбасса, или будете?

----------


## Lampada

> Ну предположим. Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение, против кого воюет украинская армия и кого она убивает на Донбассе.
> Вы также пишите про бевиков и террористов, очень хотелось бы знать откуда они появились и почему для вас жители Донбасса, Украины стали боевиками и террористами, вы же не будете отрицать что в большинстве ополченцы это жители Донбасса, или будете?

 Мне из Чикаго видно только через Гугл, ФБ и ЮТ. Если захочешь, сам сможешь разобраться, кто в большинстве, а кто в меньшинстве.

----------


## diogen_

> И ещё, мог бы дать нормальные ссылки на информацию про украинские батальоны, составленные из криминальных преступников? У меня нагуглилось фссб, которому трудно доверять.
> В сентябре были единичные случаи грабежей лицами из добровольческих бригад, которые расследовала военная прокуратура.

 Kichtento, Kiev appointed governor of Donbas, claims that at least  20 percent of participants of so called volunteer battalions make illegal profits on the war!  ::   

> Речь о том, что среди патриотов Украины, которые сегодня защищают нашу страну с оружием в руках, оказалось достаточное количество и тех, кто, пользуясь войной, старается, мягко говоря, поправить свое материальное положение. Если говорить о количестве таких людей, то где-то процентов 20 от общего числа наберется. Безусловно, не во всех батальонах. Но не замечать и замалчивать данные факты нельзя. Они есть, в докладной записке я их называю, и их нужно оперативно проверять. Когда у людей появляется в руках оружие, много оружия, всегда есть соблазн его применить. В том числе, и ради своего обогащения.

 Новости Донбасса - 20% бойцов добровольческих батальонов наживаются на войне - Кихтенко - zn.ua

----------


## hddscan

> Мне из Чикаго видно только через Гугл, ФБ и ЮТ.

 Понятно, а меня есть друг с Донецка, у него там родители, а они говорят что украинская армия стреляет по жилым домам, школам и детским садам, а объявленна экономическая блокада прежде всего бьет по пенсионерам и малоимущим слоям населения.
Они говорят что украинская армия это звери и каратели, веришь?

----------


## Lampada

> Понятно, а меня есть друг с Донецка, у него там родители, а они говорят что украинская армия стреляет по жилым домам, школам и детским садам, а объявленна экономическая блокада прежде всего бьет по пенсионерам и малоимущим слоям населения.
> Они говорят что украинская армия это звери и каратели, веришь?

 Про пенсионеров верю, остальному - нет.

----------


## Basil77

> 

 Современные Мальчиши-Плохиши. За бочку варенья и корзину печенья стараются. Будущие, а многие, уверен, уже действующие профессиональные "оппозиционеры" и провокаторы. Рожи-то все какие мерзкие, тьфу.

----------


## SergeMak

> Мне из Чикаго видно только через Гугл, ФБ и ЮТ. Если захочешь, сам сможешь разобраться, *кто в большинстве, а кто в меньшинстве*.

 Какое отношение к правде имеют понятия "большинства" и "меньшинства"?

----------


## hddscan

> Про пенсионеров верю, остальному - нет.

 ну т.е. из Гугл, ФБ и ЮТ оно виднее. 
Ну хорошо, разберем то, в чем взгляды сходятся.
Чем пенсионеры провинились? Они боевики или террористы? Если они украинцы, с точки зрения Киева, то тогда Киев морит голодом украинцев, а это преступление против своего же народа, а если Киев считает что они не украинцы, то тогда зачем пытаться "освободить Донбасс", от кого, там ведь "нет украинцев"? 
Вам не кажется что при обоих раскладах то, что делает Киев это преступление? Преступное правительство отдает преступные приказы и занимается геноцидом населения своей же страны.

----------


## Lampada

> ...вы же не будете отрицать что *в большинстве* ополченцы это жители Донбасса, или будете?

  

> Какое отношение к правде имеют понятия "большинства" и "меньшинства"?

 Не знаю, у hddscan спроси.   
Какая "правда" тебя интересует?  Например, кто начал эту войну?  Кто постоянно вооружал ополчение тяжёлой техникой?  Почему в Дебальцево продолжается стрельба?  Что будет с перемирием?  
Можно не отвечать.  Всё есть в инете.

----------


## SergeMak

> Не знаю, у hddscan спроси.   
> Какая "правда" тебя интересует?  Например, кто начал эту войну?  Кто постоянно вооружал ополчение тяжёлой техникой?  Почему в Дебальцево продолжается стрельба?  Что будет с перемирием?  
> Можно не отвечать.  Всё есть в инете.

 Ну и кто начал войну?

----------


## Lampada

> ...Они говорят что украинская армия это звери и каратели, веришь?

 _"Зверь и каратель"_:

----------


## hddscan

> Мне из Чикаго видно только через Гугл, ФБ и ЮТ. Если захочешь, сам сможешь разобраться, кто в большинстве, а кто в меньшинстве.

 разбор полетов по этому ролику Ненастоящие студенты извиняются перед гражданами Украины - ГосИндекс

----------


## Lampada

*Не звони мне мама на войну* -
Я потом отвечу после боя...
Ленточку гвардейскую потуже затяну,
Нас на блокпосту осталось трое... 
Не спеши меня похоронить!
Враг не так уж страшен, как казалось...
Ведь свободы долгожданной тоненькая нить
Новою Россией называлась! 
Припев:
А хлеба не кошены - подождут до осени,
Будет жизнь хорошая в нашей Новоросии!
В поле пахнет клевером, манит куст смородиной
Мама, ты же верила, что люблю я Родину? 
Но оскалил зубы глупый враг
Те, кто там - давно уже не наши
Я не мог понять сперва: ну как же так?
Кто за Рашу, а кто-то за "парашу"... 
Снова русским выпала судьба,
Мир очистить от нечистой силы.
ПРАВДА НА ЗЕМЛЕ ЕЩЁ ЖИВА
Поднимайся, Новая Россия! 
Припев:
А хлеба некошены - подождут до осени,
Будет жизнь хорошая снова в Новороссии!
И запахнет клевером и зацветёт смородина
Мама, будь уверена - в бой иду за Родину! 
Не звони мне, мама, не звони!
Всё равно звонка я не услышу
А погибну - так похорони,
На крутом кургане, да повыше... 
Припев:
А хлеба некошены - подождут до осени,
Будет жизнь хорошая! Слава Новороссии!
Если, что прости меня! Знай, что был свободен я
Это честь для русского - умирать за Родину!

----------


## hddscan

> _"Зверь и каратель"_:

 побольше пропаганды хорошей и разной?
Ну ладно Украинские каратели продолжают убивать детей на Донбассе  

> Снаряд с украинской стороны прилетел в их жилище в пятницу вечером, когда вся семья была дома. В живых никого не осталось. Соседи рассказывают жуткие подробности: девочке оторвало голову…, пол обвалился, и этажом ниже также убило бабушку, а ее тридцатилетнему внуку оторвало ногу.

 воины-освободители, что тут скажешь

----------


## SergeMak

> _"Зверь и каратель"_:

 Аргумент ни о чем. А "сепаратисты" все со страшными перекошенными рожами, красными горящими глазами, с хвостом и рогами? 
Если хочешь знать мое мнение, я считаю, что военнослужащие ВСУ - это тоже жертвы геноцида, проводимого киевской бандой.

----------


## Lampada

> Аргумент ни о чем. А "сепаратисты" все со страшными перекошенными рожами, красными горящими глазами, с хвостом и рогами? 
> Если хочешь знать мое мнение, я считаю, что военнослужащие ВСУ - это тоже жертвы геноцида, проводимого киевской бандой.

 Ты, может быть, догадываешься, что я всем сердцем против того, чтобы убивали тысячи людей.  Мне неважно, с какой они стороны. Я думаю, что таких, как я, большинство.
Вот, например, первое, что нагуглилось:  uglich_jj - Кто воюет в Донбассе: 10 портретов ополченцев
Зачем они погибли?  Остаются сироты, несчастные родители.  Ужас.

----------


## SergeMak

Всей этой войны не было бы, если бы новые киевские власти были бы способны проявлять хотя бы минимальную договороспособность. Увы, им не за это платят те, кто привел их к власти через майдан. И ты хочешь, чтобы этот же сценарий повторился в России?

----------


## hddscan

> Ты, может быть, догадываешься, что я всем сердцем против того, чтобы убивали тысячи людей.  Мне неважно, с какой они стороны. Я думаю, что таких, как я, большинство.

 Но пенсионеров голодом морить это правильно? Или все же нет? 
Если не правильно, то получается что в Киеве власть заняли преступники, вы согласны?

----------


## Lampada

> Всей этой войны не было бы, если бы новые киевские власти были бы способны проявлять хотя бы минимальную договороспособность. Увы, им не за это платят те, кто привел их к власти через майдан. И ты хочешь, чтобы этот же сценарий повторился в России?

   

> Но пенсионеров голодом морить это правильно? Или все же нет? 
> Если не правильно, то получается что в Киеве власть заняли преступники, вы согласны?

 Вам тут хочется, чтобы я продолжала доказывать, что _я не верблюд_...  Надоело.

----------


## hddscan

> Вам тут хочется, чтобы я продолжала доказывать, что _я не верблюд_...  Надоело.

 напротив, я лишь просто хочу чтобы вы озвучили свою точку зрения на мой конкретный вопрос о пенсионерах и отношение Киева к ним.
А вы почему-то предпочитаете со мной спорить на темы, где наши взгляды сильно расходятся, мне даже иногда кажется что вы пытаетесь спровоцировать людей на резкие высказывания, чтобы достать потом баномёт. 
Если вы не готовы оперировать фактами, которые часто могут отличаться от ваших желаний и убеждений, то наверное вам не стоит участвовать в этой теме. 
PS: я буду считать что вы, как любой нормальный человек, осуждает экономическую блокаду жителей Донбасса. Просто спросите себя, если Киев готов идти на такие преступления, то может быть люди Донбасса имеют право отстаивать свою жизнь и свободу с оружием в руках? Может быть жители Донбасса не хотят чтобы ими правили такие люди, что сидят сейчас в Киеве? И кто тогда боевик, террорист, оккупант в данном случае?

----------


## Lampada

По теме.  Сегодня.  Около Дебальцево идет танковая атака позиций сил АТО, боевики выдвинули ультиматум, - "Кривбасс" - Общество - 112.ua

----------


## Eric C.

> ну т.е. из Гугл, ФБ и ЮТ оно виднее. 
> Ну хорошо, разберем то, в чем взгляды сходятся.
> Чем пенсионеры провинились? Они боевики или террористы? Если они украинцы, с точки зрения Киева, то тогда Киев морит голодом украинцев, а это преступление против своего же народа, а если Киев считает что они не украинцы, то тогда зачем пытаться "освободить Донбасс", от кого, там ведь "нет украинцев"? 
> Вам не кажется что при обоих раскладах то, что делает Киев это преступление? Преступное правительство отдает преступные приказы и занимается геноцидом населения своей же страны.

 А как победить головорезов в масках с автоматами? Не мирных жителей Донбасса, а именно вооруженных стреляющих днр-овских полевых командиров и всех кто добровольно им подчиняется? Или вы предлагаете просто отдать им территорию под "днр" ?

----------


## Crocodile

> _"Зверь и каратель"_:

 Да, если с кошкой, то конечно борец с террористами. Смотрим:

----------


## Crocodile

> А как победить головорезов в масках с автоматами? Не мирных жителей Донбасса, а именно вооруженных стреляющих днр-овских полевых командиров и всех кто добровольно им подчиняется? Или вы предлагаете просто отдать им территорию под "днр" ?

 Я бы мог, возможно, с этим согласиться если бы с самого начала была бы предпринята хоть одна попытка договориться. Вместо этого, сразу были открыты уголовные дела в СБУ и вызваны военные. А когда они не справились, их поругали за нерешительность и собрали на майдане добровольцев в батальоны, которые должны были проявить решительность. И проявили. После этого некоторые мирные жители Донбасса смешались с головорезами в масках с автоматами. Скажи, а вот ты как думаешь, почему АТО Израиля длится максимум неделю и прекращается под давлением международного сообщества, а в Украине АТО длится уже почти год, и пару дней назад Великобритания подкинула ВСУ бронеавтомобили? Чтобы уменьшить потери среди мирного населения или чтобы их увеличить? Согласись, что если ВСУ проиграет кампанию, то АТО закончится и (о ужас!!!) Донбасс станет федеральным округом в Украине!!! Кошмар, ведь этого нельзя допустить? Правильно? Давайте проведем еще мобилизацию, потом еще одну, если понадобится - еще. Сколько должно погибнуть и остаться инвалидами украинцев, чтобы АТО закончилось?

----------


## maxmixiv

> Донбасс станет федеральным округом в Украине!!! Кошмар

 Это кажется невозможным сейчас, нормальная федерация невозможна.
И по поводу экономической блокады: а физически может Киев платить пенсии на территории, куда все въезды простреливаются? Или грузовик с деньгами пропустят? Работающие предприятия ДНР и ЛНР продолжают перечислять налоги в бюджет Украины, вы думаете? 
Непризнанные республики должны сами себя обеспечивать, как мне кажется. И вся социалка ложится на них.

----------


## SergeMak

> А как победить головорезов в масках с автоматами? Не мирных жителей Донбасса, а именно вооруженных стреляющих днр-овских полевых командиров и всех кто добровольно им подчиняется? Или вы предлагаете просто отдать им территорию под "днр" ?

 Для борьбы с "головорезами" у государства должны существовать специально обученные подразделения, способные быстро и тихо локализовывать и обезвреживать "головорезов". Но государство поручило это дело армейским частям, не предназначеным для такого рода деятельности, которые предпочли не соваться в населенные пункты, где объявились "головорезы", а, закрепившись на близлижащих высотах, стали тупо забрасывать города минами и снарядами, надеясь, видимо, что местным жителям это быстро надоест и они своими силами спроводят "головорезов" восвояси. Вот и вся тактика.

----------


## SergeMak

> Это кажется невозможным сейчас, нормальная федерация невозможна.
> И по поводу экономической блокады: а физически может Киев платить пенсии на территории, куда все въезды простреливаются? Или грузовик с деньгами пропустят? Работающие предприятия ДНР и ЛНР продолжают перечислять налоги в бюджет Украины, вы думаете? 
> Непризнанные республики должны сами себя обеспечивать, как мне кажется. И вся социалка ложится на них.

 Существуют безналичные формы денежных переводов, взаимозачеты, платежные системы, наконец. На самом деле возить туда-сюда реальные крупные суммы денег нет особой нужды. В современном мире деньги - это не золото или купюры, это биты информации в банковских базах данных. Так что надо восстановить информационный обмен между банками снаружи и внутри территорий и всё получится. Что же касается реальных бумажек, которые надо выдавать на руки пенсионерам и бюджетникам, то денег, обращающихся на территории республик для этого должно хватать. Сегодня банк выдал пенсию пенсионерке, в течении месяца она ее потратила в магазине, магазин всю выручку сдал в банк, к началу месяца в банке опять достаточно денег для выдачи пенсии. Конечно, кто-то будет откладывать деньги "под матрац" и периодически пополнять запасы наличности на территории все же придется, но это на порядок меньшие суммы денег.
И да, до самого недавнего времени, предприятия Донбасса реально продолжали платить налоги в бюджет Украины, несмотря на войну, пока Украина сама не решила устроить финансовую блокаду Донбасса.

----------


## Basil77

> А как победить головорезов в масках с автоматами? Не мирных жителей Донбасса, а именно вооруженных стреляющих днр-овских полевых командиров и всех кто добровольно им подчиняется? Или вы предлагаете просто отдать им территорию под "днр" ?

 Янукович, например, не решился применить армию против "головорезов с автоматами" из Львова, которые припёрлись в Киев и устроили переворот. Побоялся жертв среди мирного населения. За что и поплатился. А вот эти головорезы, в свою очередь, оказавшись у власти, никого жалеть уже не стали. Сразу - из танков и пушек, да по детским садам, школам и больницам.

----------


## SergeMak

> По теме.  Сегодня.  Около Дебальцево идет танковая атака позиций сил АТО, боевики выдвинули ультиматум, - "Кривбасс" - Общество - 112.ua

 Лампада, ну нельзя быть такой неразборчивой при выборе источников информации. Вы что не знаете, что такое "40-й батальон территориальной обороны «Кривбасс» Днепропетровской области"? https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/40-%D0...81%D1%82%D0%B8
Да это банда махновцев, собранная на деньги олигарха Коломойского. Все чем они прославились, это похищение журналистов, расстрелы водителей, вывозящих мирных жителей, избиение собственных офицеров, бузотерство различного рода. Вот уж кого точно не жалко.

----------


## Crocodile

> Это кажется невозможным сейчас, нормальная федерация невозможна.

 А почему, собственно нет? В моём представлении, это компромисс, который может устроить всех. По крайней мере, Россия настаивает именно на этом варианте..   

> Непризнанные республики должны сами себя обеспечивать, как мне кажется. И вся социалка ложится на них.

 Это зависит от того, в каких это будет границах. Насколько я понял план руководства ДНР и ЛНР заключается в том, чтобы отодвинуть границу соприкосновения с ВСУ до границ соответствующих областей. А это означает, угольные шахты (=главный источник энергии в Украине) и, потенциально, возможность заключения контракта с какой-нибудь Shell на разработку сланцевого газа. Если оба эти стратегические источника прибыли будут национализированы, то все доходы пойдут в бюджет и с социалкой будет всё зашибись. Вопрос в том, как отвоевать эти области. Этот план, в моём понимании, устраивает Россию, т.к. она получает лоялный режим на довольно приличной буферной зоне. И полностью не устраивает Украину, т.к. Украина должна будет зависеть от поставок угля или из Новороссии или из России. А в области ядерной энергетики Украина уже на 100% зависит от России. Это даёт России мощный рычаг влияния на внутреннюю и внешнюю политику Украины и больно бьёт по самолюбию украинцев. Посему: Обращение Президента Украины Петра Порошенко - Официальное представительство Президента Украины   

> Вооруженные Силы Украины, Национальная гвардия, другие подразделения никогда не позволят себе применять силу против мирных людей. Они никогда не будут бить по жилым кварталам.  Украинские солдаты и гвардейцы будут рисковать собственными жизнями, чтобы только не подвергать угрозам женщин, детей, пожилых мужчин. [...]  Такова вечная рыцарская природа украинского воинства.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Да это банда махновцев, собранная на деньги олигарха Коломойского. Все чем они прославились, это похищение журналистов, расстрелы водителей, вывозящих мирных жителей, избиение собственных офицеров, бузотерство различного рода. Вот уж кого точно не жалко.

 Не думаю, что те  бандиты сейчас сидят в окопах.

----------


## hddscan

> А как победить головорезов в масках с автоматами?

 Это вы про Айдар и прочих?  

> Не мирных жителей Донбасса, а именно вооруженных стреляющих днр-овских полевых командиров и всех кто добровольно им подчиняется? Или вы предлагаете просто отдать им территорию под "днр" ?

 Начнем с того что на Донбассе состоялся референдум, еще до войны, на котором жители Донбасса высказали недоверие киевскому правительству по определенным вопросам и высказали желание о создании федерации. 
А Киев отреагировал отправкой армии на Донбасс. Согласно референдума именно про-киевские власти на Донбассе это головорезы в масках, а не наоборот.  
У меня складывается впечатление, что украинцы для Киева это рабы. Рабы с востока взбунтовались и захотели федерализации, захотели каких-то там свобод, решать свою судьбу и т.д., но с точки зрения Киева рабы не имеют на это права, поэтому восстание нужно жестоко подавить, именно поэтому экономическая блокада и обстрелы жилых домов, школ, электростанций. Рабы должны знать свое место и пресмыкаться перед хозяином за подачки, иначе они будут истреблены.
Я уверен что текущее киевское правительство будет признано преступным и очень скоро

----------


## hddscan



----------


## Crocodile

> Я уверен что текущее киевское правительство будет признано преступным и очень скоро

 Интересно, как Украина собирается отмечать годовщину последнего майдана? Чем сможет похвастаться правительство перед вече майдана? До меня доходят слухи, что многие недовольны: ничего не поменялось, те же коррумпированные люди у власти, только теперь экономическая ситуация ещё хуже и на горизонте отчётливо маячит военное положение. Не планируется ли случайно очередной майдан?

----------


## hddscan

> Не планируется ли случайно очередной майдан?

 Правый сектор уже призывал к смене власти, они могут стать движущей силой, опять же Йулю не видно не слышно, как только она появится на экране - можно считать что майдан будет ИМХО

----------


## Crocodile

> Правый сектор уже призывал к смене власти, они могут стать движущей силой, опять же Йулю не видно не слышно, как только она появится на экране - можно считать что майдан будет ИМХО

 Дык, уже ж появилась. Тимошенко: Федерализации — категорическое «нет» | Новости политики FaceNews

----------


## hddscan

> Дык, уже ж появилась. Тимошенко: Федерализации — категорическое «нет» | Новости политики FaceNews

 Значит следует ждать попытки захвата власти право-радикальными силами

----------


## hddscan

A Ukrainian got jailed for 60 days for "terrorism" because he was not happy about prices and other social problems in Ukraine  Запорожца обвинили в создании террористической организации из-за листовок о ценах и пенсиях

----------


## Eric C.

> Это вы про Айдар и прочих? 
> Начнем с того что на Донбассе состоялся референдум, еще до войны, на котором жители Донбасса высказали недоверие киевскому правительству по определенным вопросам и высказали желание о создании федерации. 
> А Киев отреагировал отправкой армии на Донбасс. Согласно референдума именно про-киевские власти на Донбассе это головорезы в масках, а не наоборот.  
> У меня складывается впечатление, что украинцы для Киева это рабы. Рабы с востока взбунтовались и захотели федерализации, захотели каких-то там свобод, решать свою судьбу и т.д., но с точки зрения Киева рабы не имеют на это права, поэтому восстание нужно жестоко подавить, именно поэтому экономическая блокада и обстрелы жилых домов, школ, электростанций. Рабы должны знать свое место и пресмыкаться перед хозяином за подачки, иначе они будут истреблены.
> Я уверен что текущее киевское правительство будет признано преступным и очень скоро

 Глядя на нынешнюю "федерализацию" по-донецки, думаю сейчас подобный референдум имел бы обратный результат. Но в любом случае, его изначальная легитимность вызывает очень много вопросов. Не говоря уже про гарантии невмешательства третьих сторон в ход его проведения. 
Текущее правительство Украины может быть признано неэффективным, и отправлено в отставку раньше срока. Как правильно заметил Croc, уже почти год оно не может справиться с террористической атакой на локализованной местности, в то время как у определенных других государств это занимает дни-недели. Конечно, у них есть проблема намеренно деактивированной армии и вооружений за период 2010-2014, однако все равно как-то АТО затягивается (но это, конечно, если допустить что речь идет исключительно об АТО, а не о, например, внешней войне с участием более одной страны).

----------


## maxmixiv

> Текущее правительство Украины может быть признано неэффективным, и отправлено в отставку раньше срока.

 И назначено новое, которое будет делать то же самое. Пока не сменятся люди, заказывающие музыку, ибо они заказывают всё время один и тот же шансон.

----------


## Crocodile

> Текущее правительство Украины может быть признано неэффективным, и отправлено в отставку раньше срока.

 И каков твой прогноз - кто придёт на смену?   

> Как правильно заметил Croc, уже почти год оно не может справиться с террористической атакой на локализованной местности, в то время как у определенных других государств это занимает дни-недели.

 Я заметил не совсем это. Израиль не может закончить свою АТО за неделю. Под давлением международного сообщества, в первую очередь Европы и США, Израиль никогда не может довести свою АТО до логического конца. Другое дело, как будет выглядеть этот логический конец, и поможет ли это прекратить обстрелы - это другой вопрос. Моя претензия в том, что Украине, наоборот, Европа и США помогают в АТО, требуя довести её до конца. И в том и в другом случае есть жертвы среди мирного населения. Однако, это одно и то же или две большие разницы?   

> Конечно, у них есть проблема намеренно деактивированной армии и вооружений за период 2010-2014

 Сказка про Сашко Бiлого бычка.    

> однако все равно как-то АТО затягивается (но это, конечно, если допустить что речь идет исключительно об АТО, а не о, например, внешней войне с участием более одной страны).

 Насколько я помню, когда АТО начиналось настроения были типа таких: "_А чего там с ними церемониться - подумаешь ОГА захватили и баррикады навалили кругом - сами недавно делали, знаем что к чему. Ща как на БТРе приедем и шарахнем разок длинной пулемётной очередью - все разбегутся как миленькие, а нам - медали и чины в обновлённом и свеже-отлюстрированном МВД. За преданность делу._" Сделал бы так Янукович, ну максимум санкции бы получил, но народу бы столько точно не угробили бы. Не решился по своим стрелять. Ну, а этим решительности не занимать. Такие дела.

----------


## Crocodile

Санкции действуют! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKHKikGqs6Q   ::

----------


## hddscan

> (но это, конечно, если допустить что речь идет исключительно об АТО, а не о, например, внешней войне с участием более одной страны).

 Ну если так хочется, то можно объявить войну России и ввести военное положение, после этого все кончится вводом миротворцев и разводом воюющих сторон по углам, с возможной автономией Донбасса, чего Киев явно не хочет. Кредиты тоже не дадут, так как МВФ не дает денег воюющим странам, чего Киев тоже не хочет. При обоих раскладах текущее правительство скорее всего должно будет уйти в отставку.
Поэтому Киев выбрал другую стратегию - затяжной конфликт, выпрашивание кредитов с целью отсрочки дефолта и затягивание любых решений по Донбассу, все это позволит киевскому правительству продолжать пилить средства и оставаться у власти, платить за все конечно будут украинцы. 
Позиция России за год не изменилась - широкая автономия Донбасса, для тесных связей с Россией и внеблоковый статус, хотя бы для Донбасса(Донбасс кстати не против, учитывая что для многих предприятий Россия - стратегический партнер). Все это было озвучено много-много раз. Россия также неоднократно заявляла что последнее затрагивает российские национальные интересы. 
Кстати вы помните что случилось, когда СССР попытались разместить ЯО на Кубе? США готовы было начать мировую войну, потому что были затронуты национальные интересы США, попробуйте взглянуть на ситуацию с Украиной с этой стороны.

----------


## eisenherz

> Кстати вы помните что случилось, когда СССР попытались разместить ЯО на Кубе? США готовы было начать мировую войну, потому что были затронуты национальные интересы США, попробуйте взглянуть на ситуацию с Украиной с этой стороны.

 your point/comparison to Kuba back then makes sense to me. however by extension of logic it is clear then that Russia is directly involved in activities in eastern ukraine. an admission to the obvious is long overdue.

----------


## hddscan

> your point/comparison to Kuba back then makes sense to me. however by extension of logic it is clear then that Russia is directly involved in activities in eastern ukraine. an admission to the obvious is long overdue.

 Russia is involved the question is how.
The West claims that Russia sends weapons and regular troops to Ukraine, that is highly unlikely.
However things like: satellite images, uniforms, radios, food, as well as motivated volunteers do come to rebels from Russia. But such things also come to pro-Kiev forces(or as CNN said pro-American forces) from the West, maybe in lesser quantities.

----------


## Lampada

> Russia is involved the question is how.
> The West claims that Russia sends weapons and regular troops to Ukraine, that is *highly unlikely*.  ....

 Ух ты, прогресс пошёл: значит, somewhat likely.

----------


## eisenherz

> ... as well as motivated volunteers do come to rebels from Russia...

 In the country where i live it is illegal for citizens to participate in armed forces and wars of other countries. If citizens here were to be involved in war-actions of other countries, they could expect to be arrested when they return. Do you know if in terms of Russian law this is permitted?

----------


## Crocodile

> But such things also come to pro-Kiev forces(or as CNN said pro-American forces) from the West, maybe in lesser quantities.

 Well, those limits are now a thing of the past: Первые британские бронемашины Saxon прибыли в Одессу - BBC Russian   

> Как сообщили украинские СМИ, партия из 20 машин прибыла по назначению, в ближайшем будущем ожидаются еще 55.  
> "Эти "Саксоны" пришли без оружия, мы будем ставить на них боевой блок, который должен обеспечить эффективное огневое прикрытие Национальной гвардии или другим подразделениям, которым они будут поставляться", - рассказал журналистам секретарь Совета национальной безопасности и обороны Украины Александр Турчинов во время посещения учебного центра Национальной гвардии. 
> По словам секретаря СНБО, после испытаний бронеавтомобили "сразу поступят на вооружение наших военных".

 By the way, note that the latter part of the news in which Turchinov said those armoured vehicles would be equipped with weaponry and sent to the troops is missing from the English version of the article on the same informational resource: http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-31465365 
Somehow, the British side does not see the delivery of those armoured vehicles as British involvement in the war:   

> She said the delivery did not represent an escalation of British involvement in Ukraine.  She said: "As the foreign secretary has made clear, our policy since the beginning of the crisis has been to supply non-lethal assistance to the Ukrainian Armed Forces. 
> "They offer protective mobility to personnel, and are defensive in nature; they are not close combat vehicles."

 So, the British regard the delivery of the 75 armoured vehicles which are said by Ukraine to be equipped with the weaponry and sent to the Ukrainian troops is totally ok. I guess, in response, Russia could officially provide Novorossia with tanks which has their guns locked with padlocks and claim that the delivery of those armoured vehicles does not represent Russian involvement in the war and only provide armoured shield to the tank crew. And the fact that the Novorossian army can break the padlock and use the gun that is the sovereign right of the Novorossian military and has nothing to do with Russia. How sweet..  ::

----------


## hddscan

> In the country where i live it is illegal for citizens to participate in armed forces and wars of other countries. If citizens here were to be involved in war-actions of other countries, they could expect to be arrested when they return. Do you know if in terms of Russian law this is permitted?

 I don't know anything about such a law and don't know if it exists in Russia.

----------


## hddscan

> Ух ты, прогресс пошёл: значит, somewhat likely.

 Let me re-phrase it to prevent double-meaning: I don't think Russia supplies arms and troops to Ukraine.
I also don't think that it's necessary to supply arms because there are a lot of weapons inside Ukraine, from the Cold War period, would be enough for 2-3 wars. As for the troops - there is also no point, because volunteers from inside Ukraine and other countries, including Russia do come to Ukraine. There are a lot of volunteers from Serbia, because they think they take their revenge against the US for losing Kosovo

----------


## Lampada

> Let me re-phrase it to prevent double-meaning: I don't think Russia supplies arms and troops to Ukraine.
> I also don't think that it's necessary to supply arms because there are a lot of weapons inside Ukraine, from the Cold War period, would be enough for 2-3 wars. As for the troops - there is also no point, because volunteers from inside Ukraine and other countries, including Russia do come to Ukraine. There are a lot of volunteers from Serbia, because they think they take their revenge against the US for losing Kosovo

 Это ничего:  ты можешь так думать.  Но тогда почему украинские войска ни разу не наступали, только обороняются?  И даже оборониться нормально не могут.

----------


## hddscan

> Это ничего:  ты можешь так думать.  Но тогда почему украинские войска ни разу не наступали, только обороняются?  И даже оборониться нормально не могут.

 Я не согласен
Удачные наступления ВСУ, 2014г.:
 - 15 апреля украинские военные вернули контроль над аэропортом в районе городов Славянск и Краматорск
 - 7 мая украинским батальонам Нацгвардии удалось захватить здание горсовета Мариуполя
 - 26 мая около двух часов дня украинские силовики нанесли удар по повстанцам, попытавшимся взять под контроль международный аэропорт Донецка. Были задействованы два самолёта Су-25, два МиГ-29 и 4 вертолёта Ми-24, была произведена высадка десанта
 - 2 июня украинские силовики совершили авианалёт на Луганск, в результате чего погибли 8 человек
 - 13 июня батальон «Азов» при поддержке украинских силовиков и бронетехники зачистили городской центр Мариуполя от повстанцев ДНР.
 - 5 июля контроль над Славянском перешёл к украинским силовикам, а 6 июля украинский флаг был поднят над Дружковкой и Артёмовском.
 - 22 июля повстанцы отступили из Северодонецка, Лисичанска, Кировска и Попасной. На две недели был утерян контроль над Саур-Могилой.
источник https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Вооруж...Украины 
После разгрома под Илловайском в августе ВСУ потеряло множество боеспособных частей - людей и техники и начались в основном оборонительные противостояния
Кстати прорыв из Артемовска в Дебальцево и объединение с остатками регулярных частей ВСУ под Углегорском, летом-осенью 2014 тоже можно назвать удачным наступление ВСУ, правда сейчас они очень неудачно попали в окружение, а командование их попросту слило

----------


## Lampada

> Я не согласен
> Удачные наступления ВСУ, 2014г.:
>  - 15 апреля украинские военные вернули контроль над аэропортом в районе городов Славянск и Краматорск
>  - 7 мая украинским батальонам Нацгвардии удалось захватить здание горсовета Мариуполя
>  - 26 мая около двух часов дня украинские силовики нанесли удар по повстанцам, попытавшимся взять под контроль международный аэропорт Донецка. Были задействованы два самолёта Су-25, два МиГ-29 и 4 вертолёта Ми-24, была произведена высадка десанта
>  - 2 июня украинские силовики совершили авианалёт на Луганск, в результате чего погибли 8 человек
>  - 13 июня батальон «Азов» при поддержке украинских силовиков и бронетехники зачистили городской центр Мариуполя от повстанцев ДНР.
>  - 5 июля контроль над Славянском перешёл к украинским силовикам, а 6 июля украинский флаг был поднят над Дружковкой и Артёмовском.
>  - 22 июля повстанцы отступили из Северодонецка, Лисичанска, Кировска и Попасной. На две недели был утерян контроль над Саур-Могилой. 
> ...

 А, понятно. Значит, за пять месяцев этой войны ВСУ потеряли вооружение, рассчитанное на "2 - 3 войны", и тогда, как я понимаю, Россия серьёзно вступила в действие. В общем, Украине действительно нужна помощь.

----------


## 14Russian

> Russia is involved the question is how.
> The West claims that Russia sends weapons and regular troops to Ukraine, that is highly unlikely.
> However things like: satellite images, uniforms, radios, food, as well as motivated volunteers do come to rebels from Russia. But such things also come to pro-Kiev forces(or as CNN said pro-American forces) from the West, maybe in lesser quantities.

 LOL!   So, the US is sending things but Russia is not?   Well, at least, the West is not sending weapons (yet?).   It's obvious Russia is sending weapons and military gear.   There's no way there would be such an unlimited supply already in the Eastern part of Ukraine.  Russia shelled Ukrainians from within its own territory, says study | World news | The Guardian  Remembering the shelling: 'We saw a glow, they were burned alive' | World news | The Guardian 
Putinoids don't have any credibility - Russia doesn't either - 'There's no green men...'   Russia obviously sanctions anything the rebels are doing.   They could stop this if they wanted but they don't care that people are killing each other.   I know Ukrainians don't like this (idea) but, IMHO, they should try to figure out, at what point, will the rebels stop....and go from there.

----------


## hddscan

> А, понятно. Значит, за пять месяцев этой войны ВСУ потеряли вооружение, рассчитанное на "2 - 3 войны", и тогда, как я понимаю, Россия серьёзно вступила в действие. В общем, Украине действительно нужна помощь.

 Мне кажется вы путаете причину и следствие, я попробую объяснить
Вооружение и сейчас есть, причем у ВСУ его значительно больше.
Но после потери части вооружения под Илловайском это вооружение перешло на сторону ВСН, что позволило им существенно укрепить армию, это раз. Кстати в Дебальцево сейчас происходит тоже самое, ссылочки на видео с оставленными ВСУ ящиками со снарядами надо давать, или так поверите?
Второе, под Илловайском у ВСУ было потеряно много специалистов-военных, там же был потерян боевой дух и отношение к верховному командованию - Илловайск таки оставили умирать. Восполнить кадровых военных Киев не смог, поэтому решил проблему кадров с помощью мобилизации, но это не те люди, да и воевать многие не хотят, а идут просто потому, что боятся сесть в тюрьму, поэтому дезертирство с поля боя имеет место быть.

----------


## hddscan

> It's obvious Russia is sending weapons and military gear.

 Could you explain it to me how it's done, logistically? 
Just FYI there are OSCE observers on a border between Russia and Ukraine.

----------


## hddscan

> Russia shelled Ukrainians from within its own territory, says study | World news | The Guardian

 Measuring diameter of craters on satellite images and predicting where a shell came from based solemnly on that is not even wahtaboutery it's just BS.  
And here is a confirmation, from the very article  

> An independent military forensics expert warned that the accuracy of crater analysis in determining direction of fire on the basis of satellite photography was scientifically unproven

 Bottom line - BS

----------


## Lampada

> Мне кажется вы путаете причину и следствие, я попробую объяснить
> Вооружение и сейчас есть, причем у ВСУ его значительно больше.
> Но после потери части вооружения под Илловайском это вооружение перешло на сторону ВСН, что позволило им существенно укрепить армию, это раз. Кстати в Дебальцево сейчас происходит тоже самое, ссылочки на видео с оставленными ВСУ ящиками со снарядами надо давать, или так поверите?
> Второе, под Илловайском у ВСУ было потеряно много специалистов-военных, там же был потерян боевой дух и отношение к верховному командованию - Илловайск таки оставили умирать. Восполнить кадровых военных Киев не смог, поэтому решил проблему кадров с помощью мобилизации, но это не те люди, да и воевать многие не хотят, а идут просто потому, что боятся сесть в тюрьму, поэтому дезертирство с поля боя имеет место быть.

 Я могу многое путать, но одно несомненно, и я это чуть раньше уже говорила:  Украина не может выиграть войну с Россией. И те, кто начали эту войну, это тоже знали, и что многие тысячи людей погибнут их не смутило. Ещё тысячи могут погибнуть непонятно за что.

----------


## 14Russian

> Measuring diameter of craters on satellite images and predicting where a shell came from based solemnly on that is not even wahtaboutery it's just BS.  
> And here is a confirmation, from the very article 
> Bottom line - BS

 So what?  IT just says it's unproven.   There's lots of info reported that Russia has been involved but of course, every single one of them is denied by Putinoids.   Yeah, I suppose NONE are accurate.   But, logically, Russia borders this region in Ukraine and the rebels never seem to run out of military equipment.   I am using a logical argument here.   You are not.

----------


## hddscan

> So what?  IT just says it's unproven.   There's lots of info reported that Russia has been involved but of course, every single one of them is denied by Putinoids.   Yeah, I suppose NONE are accurate.   But, logically, Russia borders this region in Ukraine and the rebels never seem to run out of military equipment.   I am using a logical argument here.   You are not.

 About credibility of Kiev's "proofs" http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/14/wo...tion.html?_r=0   

> When Senator James Inhofe took the floor of the Senate on Wednesday to argue for arming the Ukrainian military, he brought with him what he called indisputable proof of Moscow’s support for the separatists in eastern Ukraine — a poster with three large photographs of “Russian tanks entering Ukrainian territory.” In his prepared remarks, Mr. Inhofe, a Republican from Oklahoma, said the images of “Russian troops in T-72 tanks, B.T.R. armored personnel carriers, and B.M.P. infantry fighting vehicles entering eastern Ukraine” constituted evidence of “an invasion of the Ukraine by Russia.”

  

> In fact, one of the images showing Russian tanks in South Ossetia in 2008 that was provided to Mr. Inhofe was posted on the website of Ukraine’s foreign ministry on Aug. 1 as supposed proof that “a long convoy of armored vehicles and several KAMAZ with armed men crossed Ukrainian-Russian border” one day earlier.

 So if there is no proof then Kiev "makes" it, that's how it was done since the beginning of this conflict

----------


## 14Russian

Interesting comments: 
    And either the Russians must be magicians in they way they opperate or the Ukrainians as dumb as a stump in not capturing even one offical soldier of Russia as proof. 
They've captured far more than one. Putin even admitted one group had crossed over the border and been captured by Ukrainian forces. After they admitted it themselves on camera. I believe he claimed they were "lost". 
end of comments
Russia just claims ignorance in everything when they are caught.   Putin is former KGB and their entire system is FSB-based.   They have control over the media, vk and security so they can deny anything and spin it so that blame can be on the West.   Of course, the West are hypocrites but just because they deserve blame, it doesn't mean that some evidence that is uncovered that implicates Russia can be tossed automatically which is what is expected.   'We caught this Russian soldier.'   A:  Oh, he was lost.    I guess pro-Putin Russians expect everyone else to be a *****ing moron.

----------


## hddscan

> Я могу многое путать, но одно несомненно, и я это чуть раньше уже говорила:  Украина не может выиграть войну с Россией. И те, кто начали эту войну, это тоже знали, и что многие тысячи людей погибнут их не смутило. Ещё тысячи могут погибнуть непонятно за что.

 не пора ли тогда войну заканчивать?
Условия договора совсем не страшные, Донбасс остается в составе Украины, но как федеративный округ, о чем и был референдум. Россия хочет получить гарантии внеблоковости от Украины и все.
Стоит ли ради этого воевать, мне вообще это странным кажется, в Киеве какие-то неадекватные люди сидят, на мой взгляд.

----------


## hddscan

> Interesting comments: 
>     And either the Russians must be magicians in they way they opperate or the Ukrainians as dumb as a stump in not capturing even one offical soldier of Russia as proof. 
> They've captured far more than one. Putin even admitted one group had crossed over the border and been captured by Ukrainian forces. After they admitted it themselves on camera. I believe he claimed they were "lost". 
> end of comments
> Russia just claims ignorance in everything when they are caught.   Putin is former KGB and their entire system is FSB-based.   They have control over the media, vk and security so they can deny anything and spin it so that blame can be on the West.   Of course, the West are hypocrites but just because they deserve blame, it doesn't mean that some evidence that is uncovered that implicates Russia can be tossed automatically which is what is expected.   'We caught this Russian soldier.'   A:  Oh, he was lost.    I guess pro-Putin Russians expect everyone else to be a *****ing moron.

 you flying insults just show that you don't wanna talk facts, if you'd like to be ignored I can give you that, just make a hint.

----------


## 14Russian

> .So if there is no proof then Kiev "makes" it, that's how it was done since the beginning of this conflict

 LOL!   Yeah, yeah, both sides accuse each other of using old videos and photographs.   So, what?   
You didn't answer the question.   That's because you can't.   The right questions aren't being asked.   That's because Ukraine's leadership is inept.   Imho.   Their strategy is awful.   They're in over their heads.

----------


## 14Russian

> you flying insults just show that you don't wanna talk facts, if you'd like to be ignored I can give you that, just make a hint.

 That was a fact.  You can't deal with it.

----------


## hddscan

More fakes about Russian troops in Ukraine, this time from Germany - http://rt.com/news/232963-germany-russia-tanks-ukraine/ 
What's the point to show all these fakes if  

> It's obvious Russia is sending weapons and military gear.

 I mean if it's obvious why all the fakes?

----------


## hddscan

> That was a fact.  You can't deal with it.

 I don't deny that 10 Russian paratroopers were intercepted by Ukraine and returned back to Russia. The fact that they were returned with no charges tells that Ukraine agrees with Russian version that they were lost, so why couldn't you agree to that too?

----------


## hddscan

> You didn't answer the question.

 Could you formulate your question in one sentence and I'll answer it?

----------


## 14Russian

> More fakes about Russian troops in Ukraine, this time from Germany - http://rt.com/news/232963-germany-russia-tanks-ukraine/ 
> What's the point to show all these fakes if 
> I mean if it's obvious why all the fakes?

 Germany wants a reason to say out of it.   Even though, they are obedient to the West (USA etc.), they have economic ties to Russia and Russia's effect on the EU mean they are divided.   The rich there have money at stake so they sabotage info.   It's all about money.   
That's my theory on why all the fakes.

----------


## 14Russian

> Could you formulate your question in one sentence and I'll answer it?

 Why does there seem to be an endless supply of military equipment and weapons in that region?   I could expand on that - what's the numbers for the Ukraine army vs rebels?   The rebels seem to be making the most advancements.   It's in Russia's best interest to do so.   They border the area - so, it's logical to assume that they are supplying weapons.   
I don't buy they already had equipment.   Not that much.   Also, there were already Russian general there including Girkin.   All the logic points to these theories to being probable facts.   Nothing else makes sense.

----------


## hddscan

> That's my theory on why all the fakes.

 You mean they show all the fakes to lose their own credibility and to confirm that there is no Russian troops in Ukraine?
Does Kiev do all the fakes for the same reason?

----------


## 14Russian

> You mean they show all the fakes to lose their own credibility and to confirm that there is no Russian troops in Ukraine?
> Does Kiev do all the fakes for the same reason?

 Oh, so every image or example is a fake?   Putinoid logic again - Russian/rebel source true - everything else is fake/false.    
I don't know of any Kiev fakes.    They're all fakes according to you.  Anything that comes from the other parts of Ukraine (Kiev or otherwise) is a fake - by definition.   It's a waste of time answering your nonsense.

----------


## hddscan

> Why does there seem to be an endless supply of military equipment and weapons in that region?

 Because there are a lot of weapons left from USSR times
As a person who was on several military storage sites I can tell you that there are a lot of weapons stored, some even from before WWII. They don't exist on paper but they do exist in real life.

----------


## hddscan

> Oh, so every image or example is a fake?

 I don't know that but I haven't seen any which are not fake. 
For example:
Footage of BUK showed by Kiev claiming that it's rebels'/Russian - confirmed to be filmed on Ukrainian-controlled sites.
Satellite images from Pentagon, with crayon drawings - confirmed to be fake
Latest satellite images don't even prove anything, it's just black spots of something on it, not even have shapes of vehicles 
Germany footage - it's from 2008
US senate pictures - again, from 2008
Crater analysis - is not a proof, per article. 
Do you know anything else?

----------


## 14Russian

Last thing I'll say here for now:   My friend just made these points:
OSCE said that Russians have transported weapons to Donbass
Russian media has confirmed there are Russian volunteers/mercenaries fighting in Donbass - my own point -> if Putin didn't want that, they would not do it...how many Russian citizens defy Putin so easily?   
population of territories controlled by separatists is about 4 million people. The population of Ukraine is about 40 million people now. 
So, Donbass armies can keep making the Ukr army retreat repeadedly?   Without any assistance?   Russians that support the rebels have not answered these questions sufficiently....they just turn around and make a complaint about Ukraine.   I think they are separate topics. 
Lastly, Russian soldiers rarely speak up about it - they fear losing their benefits...

----------


## hddscan

> They're all fakes according to you.

 I can back my words with links on investigations, just tell me which ones you'd like to see

----------


## hddscan

> OSCE said that Russians have transported weapons to Donbass

 Please give me a link to OSCE site confirming that, I was not able to find any information backing it. Maybe your friend wanted it to be true but it's not (sounds like US senate pictures all over again)  

> Russian media has confirmed there are Russian volunteers/mercenaries fighting in Donbass - my own point -> if Putin didn't want that, they would not do it...how many Russian citizens defy Putin so easily?

 If your question is: does Russia have an interest in this conflict? My answer is - yes, it does
Are there any volunteers from Russia in Ukraine? Yes, there are. 
What does Russia want? Federalization of Ukraine, Donbass region in Ukrainian borders with wide autonomy. Guarantees of non-NATO status for Ukraine. 
Russia won't put WMD on Cuba, so it's fair for Russia to demand some guarantees for no NATO forces on Russian borders, that's my opinion.
No need to fight over it

----------


## hddscan

> Putinoid logic again - Russian/rebel source true - everything else is fake/false.

 Also, please refrain from personal attacks they don't make you look more credible, quite the opposite.
And I think people get banned for that

----------


## hddscan

> So, Donbass armies can keep making the Ukr army retreat repeadedly?

 Again, not true (already wrote to Lampada about that)
Ukrainian army was advancing Spring-Summer of 2014 until they lost a huge battle near Illovaysk.  

> Without any assistance?

 There is assistance but no weapons and no troops   

> Lastly, Russian soldiers rarely speak up about it - they fear losing their benefits...

 This is a little bit unclear to me. What do Russian soldiers rarely speak of?
About Ukraine?
But they rarely speak of anything not only Ukraine it's how Russian army is, it's all secrets

----------


## 14Russian

> Also, please refrain from personal attacks they don't make you look more credible, quite the opposite.
> And I think people get banned for that

 Then, you'll probably get banned soon?   I only posted a truth. 
'Again, not true (already wrote to Lampada about that)
Ukrainian army was advancing Spring-Summer of 2014 until they lost a huge battle near Illovaysk.'
So what?   I'm talking about the endless advancement and presence of heavy military that is ongoing.   The population differences etc. etc.   So, you have no answer as I suspected.   Thank you.

----------


## 14Russian

> Please give me a link to OSCE site confirming that, I was not able to find any information backing it. Maybe your friend wanted it to be true but it's not (sounds like US senate pictures all over again) 
> If your question is: does Russia have an interest in this conflict? My answer is - yes, it does
> Are there any volunteers from Russia in Ukraine? Yes, there are. 
> What does Russia want? Federalization of Ukraine, Donbass region in Ukrainian borders with wide autonomy. Guarantees of non-NATO status for Ukraine. 
> Russia won't put WMD on Cuba, so it's fair for Russia to demand some guarantees for no NATO forces on Russian borders, that's my opinion.
> No need to fight over it

 RUSSIAN MEDIA FALSIFYING AND DISTORTING OSCE STATEMENTS | Ukraine Crisis Media Center | UACRISIS.ORG  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZcapxK8O-g  'No Russian troops in Ukraine': Moscow's OSCE rep responds to Kiev's claims — RT News 
It depends who you believe but an explanation is in the first link.   I'll have to see what info my friend has but I'm tired of wasting time with you - constant lies. 
Another false allegation by the rebels.   No wonder, no one wants to believe Kremlin media.   So, my argument stands and is very reasonable:   1.  Pro-Putin people refuse to believe anything other than pro-Kremlin/Putin information.   Norossiya/rebel side always says the truth; never lies, according to them.   Any other source is a lie.   This is their logic in a nutshell.   They think everyone else is ignorant or lies.   Blah, blah, blah.... heard it before.  https://translate.googleusercontent....w-76cOT_yhznMQ 
One example of the rebel BS.   I'm sure there's a lot more examples and if someone who wasn't pro-Putin on this site, they probably know of some (given their proximity to the situation and native language).   But, there's only pro-Putin Russian speakers on this topic here.   So, why bother, I say....

----------


## hddscan

> I'm talking about the endless advancement and presence of heavy military that is ongoing.

 Again, I explained it before. After Illovaysk the rebels got more heavy military equipment from Ukrainian army
Also the "endless advancement" aren't so advanced if you look on the map. There are only 2: Donetsk airport (which was supposed to stay under rebels per September Minsk talks anyway) and Debaltesevo. Did I miss anything?

----------


## hddscan

> It depends who you believe but an explanation is in the first link.

 the video from the first(the one which was not "poisoned with Russian propaganda") link says, I quote: "The OSCE were unable to confirm if the troops in question were from Russian Army units"
That's not what you said, I quote: "OSCE said that Russians have transported weapons to Donbass"  

> I'll have to see what info my friend

 Sure, come back when you have actual links with actual proof on OSCE site, here is their site - Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe | OSCE
For now, as you were saying  

> Blah, blah, blah.... heard it before.

----------


## hddscan

> I only posted a truth.

 Somehow reminds me

----------


## hddscan

> It's in Russia's best interest to do so.   They border the area - so, it's logical to assume that they are supplying weapons.

 By that logic Poland were supposed to supply plenty of arms and troops to Ukraine. It's your logic, remember that.

----------


## Lampada

> Somehow reminds me

 14-й напоминает тебе Новодворскую? Смелая женщина была, умная, талантливая,  с редким чувством юмора.
Украину любила.

----------


## Eric C.

> И каков твой прогноз - кто придёт на смену?  
> Я заметил не совсем это. Израиль не может закончить свою АТО за неделю. Под давлением международного сообщества, в первую очередь Европы и США, Израиль никогда не может довести свою АТО до логического конца. Другое дело, как будет выглядеть этот логический конец, и поможет ли это прекратить обстрелы - это другой вопрос. Моя претензия в том, что Украине, наоборот, Европа и США помогают в АТО, требуя довести её до конца. И в том и в другом случае есть жертвы среди мирного населения. Однако, это одно и то же или две большие разницы?  
> Сказка про Сашко Бiлого бычка.   
> Насколько я помню, когда АТО начиналось настроения были типа таких: "_А чего там с ними церемониться - подумаешь ОГА захватили и баррикады навалили кругом - сами недавно делали, знаем что к чему. Ща как на БТРе приедем и шарахнем разок длинной пулемётной очередью - все разбегутся как миленькие, а нам - медали и чины в обновлённом и свеже-отлюстрированном МВД. За преданность делу._" Сделал бы так Янукович, ну максимум санкции бы получил, но народу бы столько точно не угробили бы. Не решился по своим стрелять. Ну, а этим решительности не занимать. Такие дела.

 Я имел в виду отдельные точечные атаки террористов на Израиль, а не ситуацию в регионе в целом. Вы же понимаете всю несостоятельность подхода приравнивания "Украина vs ДНР" к "Израиль vs Палестина" ? =)) Украине не нужно в-принципе вести переговоры с "ополченцами", разве только для того чтобы усыпить их бдительность и штурмом добить их окончательно с минимальными(а лучше нулевыми) потерями среди гражданских. Это как все контр-террористические операции обычно идут. (например при захвате банков/самолетов etc.) 
А на смену я надеюсь как раз придут те кто это понимает, и сможет быстро и эффективно закончить АТО, чтобы нормальные люди в том регионе смогли наконец вздохнуть свободно. В случае если нынешнее руководство не сможет это сделать в разумные сроки (которые и так уже настолько затянулись...)

----------


## Eric C.

> Ну если так хочется, то можно объявить войну России и ввести военное положение, после этого все кончится вводом миротворцев и разводом воюющих сторон по углам, с возможной автономией Донбасса, чего Киев явно не хочет. Кредиты тоже не дадут, так как МВФ не дает денег воюющим странам, чего Киев тоже не хочет. При обоих раскладах текущее правительство скорее всего должно будет уйти в отставку.
> Поэтому Киев выбрал другую стратегию - затяжной конфликт, выпрашивание кредитов с целью отсрочки дефолта и затягивание любых решений по Донбассу, все это позволит киевскому правительству продолжать пилить средства и оставаться у власти, платить за все конечно будут украинцы. 
> Позиция России за год не изменилась - широкая автономия Донбасса, для тесных связей с Россией и внеблоковый статус, хотя бы для Донбасса(Донбасс кстати не против, учитывая что для многих предприятий Россия - стратегический партнер). Все это было озвучено много-много раз. Россия также неоднократно заявляла что последнее затрагивает российские национальные интересы. 
> Кстати вы помните что случилось, когда СССР попытались разместить ЯО на Кубе? США готовы было начать мировую войну, потому что были затронуты национальные интересы США, попробуйте взглянуть на ситуацию с Украиной с этой стороны.

 Но пока войны нет, а Россия заявляет о своей полной непричастности к конфликту, почему бы ей не помочь украинским военным создать демилитаризованную буферную зону вдоль границ, хотя бы на всякий случай? А то террористы очень удобно расположились вдоль границ, и, скажем, когда у них появляются "грады" и прочее российское вооружение, с которого они обстреливают города, то трудно сказать они их сами нашли, или все же "старший брат" помог. Это кстати вредит и имиджу России на международной арене. Так пускай бы помогли - выбили террористов залпами от границ, и дали занять эту территорию украинским войскам. Тогда может быть многие бы поверили что Россия действительно ни при чем. А пока - может прямых доказательств и нет, но косвенных - тонны: террористы у российских границ, обстреливают населенные пункты российскими установками, а в самой России идет масштабнейшая анти-украинская пропаганда, украинских патриотов называют "нацистами", а террористов и преступников - "ополченцами", "русскими которых убивают и которым нужно помочь" и т.д. и т.п. Кому это выгодно?

----------


## Eric C.

> Somehow reminds me

 That wouldv'e been the case if he changed the order the words "I" and "only" went. But not the way he originally made his post. =))

----------


## Eric C.

> By that logic Poland were supposed to supply plenty of arms and troops to Ukraine. It's your logic, remember that.

 Except, there are no terrorists at the Ukrainian Polish border.

----------


## Crocodile

> Украине не нужно в-принципе вести переговоры с "ополченцами", разве только для того чтобы усыпить их бдительность и штурмом добить их окончательно с минимальными(а лучше нулевыми) потерями среди гражданских.

 Совершенно верно. Именно это и означают все минские договорённости. Усыпить бдительность и добить. Посему удивительны претензии к "ополченцам", которые почему-то недовольны минскими договорённостями и не хотят их соблюдать. Ведь им же столько обещают! И выборы, и самоуправление, что хотите! Могут и миллион золотыми слитками обещать. Только чтобы внезапно добить, как только соберут достаточно сил и подготовятся.

----------


## hddscan

> Except, there are no terrorists at the Ukrainian Polish border.

 It depends who you ask, isn't it  ::

----------


## 14Russian

> Sure, come back when you have actual links with actual proof on OSCE site, here is their site - [url=http://www.osce.org]Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe | OSCE

 http://www.osce.org/om/122243 
Spot Report by the Observer Mission at the Russian checkpoints of Gukovo and Donetsk: Russian convoy of 90 vehicles crossed into Ukraine and returned back through Donetsk Border Crossing Point
On 31 January 2015 at 08:00 (Moscow time), a Russian convoy consisting of 90 vehicles arrived at the Donetsk Border Crossing Point (BCP). Cargo trucks were inspected by the Russian border guards and customs services. All the vehicles crossed back into the Russian Federation at 21:20 on January 31. This was the thirteenth Russian convoy crossing through the Donetsk BCP since the arrival of the Observer Mission (OM) at the Russian BCPs...  ::

----------


## 14Russian

> Somehow reminds me

  = blah, blah, blah...
FACT:   1. Pro-Putin people refuse to believe anything other than pro-Kremlin/Putin information. Norossiya/rebel side always says the truth; never lies, according to them. Any other source is a lie. This is their logic in a nutshell. They think everyone else is ignorant or lying.

----------


## hddscan

> Это кстати вредит и имиджу России на международной арене.

 На мой взгляд имидж России на международной арене улучшился.
Если вы имеете ввиду отдельно взятые страны, то им России понравиться только в качестве колонии, поэтому что-то там метать перед ними нет особого смысла.  

> Но пока войны нет, а Россия заявляет о своей полной непричастности к конфликту, почему бы ей не помочь украинским военным создать демилитаризованную буферную зону вдоль границ, хотя бы на всякий случай?

 Предлагаете взять весь Донбасс в один большой котел, а кто гарантирует свободу граждан Донбасса, если ее даже в остальных частях Украины сейчас особо никто гарантировать не может?  

> Так пускай бы помогли - выбили террористов залпами от границ, и дали занять эту территорию украинским войскам.

 Россия все время заявляла что не поддерживает так называемую АТО и считает что ее цели это репресии жителей Донбасса, естественно Россия будет препятствовать развитию АТО, участие тем более исключено.  

> а в самой России идет масштабнейшая анти-украинская пропаганда, украинских патриотов называют "нацистами", а террористов и преступников - "ополченцами"

 вообще-то нет
нацистами называют отдельно взятые группы людей, которые любят фотографироваться с нацисткой символикой, фотки нужны, или так поверите?
Россия не имеет проблем с украинцами, которые не хотят войны, ни с западными, ни с восточными, наоборот призывает прекратить брато-убийственную войну, заметьте - брато-убийственную, а не захватническую, обвиняется кстати Киев, а не вся Украина
по поводу ополченцев и террористов, я не считаю людей которые живут на востоке Украины террористами, мне также не удивительно что их не считают таковыми люди в России, очень жаль что наши мнения здесь не совпадают.
Кстати с Украины очень много беженцев в Россию, очень странно для "агрессора" вы не находите?

----------


## hddscan

> Reports from the Observer Mission at the Russian Checkpoints Gukovo and Donetsk | OSCE 
> Spot Report by the Observer Mission at the Russian checkpoints of Gukovo and Donetsk: Russian convoy of 90 vehicles crossed into Ukraine and returned back through Donetsk Border Crossing Point
> On 31 January 2015 at 08:00 (Moscow time), a Russian convoy consisting of 90 vehicles arrived at the Donetsk Border Crossing Point (BCP). Cargo trucks were inspected by the Russian border guards and customs services. All the vehicles crossed back into the Russian Federation at 21:20 on January 31. This was the thirteenth Russian convoy crossing through the Donetsk BCP since the arrival of the Observer Mission (OM) at the Russian BCPs...

 More form the same article
"The convoy consisted of 81 cargo trucks and 9 escort vehicles. All trucks bore the inscription “Humanitarian help from the Russian Federation”. 
At 19:50 on 31 January, the convoy arrived, lined up at the customs area of the BCP and cargo trucks were inspected by Russian officers. The OM saw Ukrainian officers taking part in the inspection too." 
That's humanitarian aid. Please also note that the trucks were inspected by Ukrainian officers
I believe I already posted video from one the convoys, it showed humanitarian aid inside the trucks.  
PS: you wanted to show me a link that OSCE said that Russia moves weapons to Ukraine, still waiting to see it. Hint: there is none.

----------


## Lampada

> More form the same article
> "The convoy consisted of 81 cargo trucks and 9 escort vehicles. All trucks bore the inscription “Humanitarian help from the Russian Federation”. 
> At 19:50 on 31 January, the convoy arrived, lined up at the customs area of the BCP and cargo trucks were inspected by Russian officers. The OM saw Ukrainian officers taking part in the inspection too." 
> That's humanitarian aid. Please also note that the trucks were inspected by Ukrainian officers
> I believe I already posted video from one the convoys, it showed humanitarian aid inside the trucks.  
> PS: you wanted me to show a link that OSCE said that Russia moves weapons to Ukraine, still waiting to see it. Hint: there is none.

 You are trying so hard, that it becomes suspicious.

----------


## hddscan

> = blah, blah, blah...
> FACT:   1. Pro-Putin people refuse to believe anything other than pro-Kremlin/Putin information. Norossiya/rebel side always says the truth; never lies, according to them. Any other source is a lie. This is their logic in a nutshell. They think everyone else is ignorant or lying.

 I guess you referring to me, while I can't say that I'm 100% pro-Putin I'll reply to it.
I read several sources of information:
Ukrainian source pravda.com.ua
DPR source - rusvesna.su
Russian source - ria.ru
UK source - theguardian.com
I used to check CNN but they don't publish a lot of info about Ukraine, so I stopped following it
I also watch videoblog of this guy https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Шарий,...ольевич 
I believe facts, all 4 official sources have been caught by me of telling lies, all of them, so I cannot say that rebel side never lies. 
I don't know what conclusion you would draw from it but it is what it is.

----------


## hddscan

> You are trying so hard, that it becomes suspicious.

 Hmm, care to elaborate? I didn't really get what you mean.

----------


## hddscan

Мнение укаринских солдат о наличии русских наемников на Донбассе  
1:09 "россиян очень мало попадается" 
Источник украинский, не знаю уж верить или нет, а то вдруг Путин не одобрит  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Hmm, care to elaborate? I didn't really get what you mean.

 11 Signs Someone Is Lying - Business Insider

----------


## hddscan

> 11 Signs Someone Is Lying - Business Insider

 а, понятно
ну я лишь даю ссылки на источники, сам ничего не придумываю. Может конечно все эти источники тоже врут.
Я довольно много посвещаю времени изучению информации по этому вопросу, поэтому выкрики про оружие вижу регулярно, правда с доказательной базой дальше выкриков не доходило пока, но некоторый народ верит, кому доказательства особо не нужны. Особенно когда friend сказал, ну как тут не поверить. 
Хотите кстати линк на украинский источник, где написано что украинские пограничники не досмативали гумантиарный конвой из России, а потом линк на сайт ОБСЕ, где написано что досматривали? Их есть у меня.
Я ОБСЕ больше верю, не знаю правда они про-Путинские или как, я их независимыми считаю. Выходит что украинские СМИ врут, я их честно не подговаривал, они сами все написали, верите?

----------


## Lampada

> а, понятно
> ну я лишь даю ссылки на источники, сам ничего не придумываю. Может конечно все эти источники тоже врут.
> Я довольно много посвещаю времени изучению информации по этому вопросу, поэтому выкрики про оружие вижу регулярно, правда с доказательной базой дальше выкриков не доходило пока, но некоторый народ верит, кому доказательства особо не нужны. Особенно когда friend сказал, ну как тут не поверить. 
> Хотите кстати линк на украинский источник, где написано что украинские пограничники не досмативали гумантиарный конвой из России, а потом линк на сайт ОБСЕ, где написано что досматривали? Их есть у меня.
> Я ОБСЕ больше верю, не знаю правда они про-Путинские или как, я их независимыми считаю. Выходит что украинские СМИ врут, я их честно не подговаривал, они сами все написали, верите?

 Слушай, ты продолжай в том же духе, если это для тебя важно, только не уходи далеко от темы. 
 Но уверяю тебя, все остаются при своём мнении, никто не будет менять свои источники информации, своих друзей на ФБ.  Я могу найти кучу материала, полностью противоречащего твоему. 
 Не все украинские или русские СМИ врут.

----------


## hddscan

> Но уверяю тебя, все остаются при своём мнении

 я надеюсь на лучшее  ::

----------


## RedFox

> Не все украинские или русские СМИ врут.

  Все.
Политика — это искусство лжи.

----------


## RedFox

> 14-й напоминает тебе Новодворскую? Смелая женщина была, умная, талантливая,  с редким чувством юмора.
> Украину любила.

 И ненавидела Россию, ага.
Достаточно почитать биографию, и от "смелой, умной, талантливой женщины с редким чувством юмора" не останется ни-че-го.

----------


## Basil77

> 14-й напоминает тебе Новодворскую? Смелая женщина была, умная, талантливая,  с редким чувством юмора.
> Украину любила.

 Чувство юмора у неё действительно было специфическое. Позволю себе её немного процитировать:   

> _...В России, объективно, есть только 5-10% нормальных  людей. Остальными можно пожертвовать, при необходимости, во благо этого  меньшинства. 
> …Например, меня совершенно не волнует, сколько ракет выпустит  демократическая Америка по недемократическому Ираку. По мне, чем больше,  тем лучше. Так же, как меня совершенно не ужасает неприятность,  приключившаяся с Хиросимой и Нагасаки. Зато смотрите, какая из Японии  получилась конфетка. Просто «сникерс». Семерка в Токио заседает,  парламент либеральный имеется. Игра стоила свеч. 
> ...Русские в Эстонии и Латвии доказали своим нытьем, своей лингвистической  бездарностью, своей тягой назад в СССР, своим пристрастием к красным  флагам, что их нельзя с правами пускать в европейскую цивилизацию. Их  положили у параши и правильно сделали. А когда Нарва требует себе  автономии, для меня это равносильно требованию лагерных «петухов» дать  им самоуправление. 
> ...Я  лично правами человека накушалась досыта. Некогда и мы, и ЦРУ, и  США использовали эту идею как таран для уничтожения  коммунистического режима и развала СССР. Эта идея отслужила свое и  хватит врать про права человека и про правозащитников... 
> ...В России всё растекается и свисает, как макароны с ложки. Шестая часть суши была заселена беспозвоночной протоплазмой._

----------


## hddscan

Эк вас зацепило за Новодворскую
Я просто вспомнил цитату, не очень адекватного человека, как раз к месту пришлась. Давайте не будем сильно оффтопить, тем более о мертвых.

----------


## 14Russian

> I guess you referring to me, while I can't say that I'm 100% pro-Putin I'll reply to it.
> I read several sources of information:

 No, I refer to you and the other Russians that reply in this topic - you are all Pro-Putin. 
You still won't address my statement which is not surprising.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> No, I refer to you and the other Russians that reply in this topic - you are all Pro-Putin.

 The binary logic is not always your best friend. Do you automatically consider all anti-Satanists being Christians?  ::

----------


## hddscan

> You still won't address my statement which is not surprising.

 I think I addressed everything
If you'd like me to answer something specific, please be specific, it's really hard to find your question between all those personal attacks and other gibberish

----------


## 14Russian

> I think I addressed everything
> If you'd like me to answer something specific, please be specific, it's really hard to find your question between all those personal attacks and other gibberish

 FACT: 1. Pro-Putin people refuse to believe anything other than pro-Kremlin/Putin information. Norossiya/rebel side always says the truth; never lies, according to them. Any other source is a lie. This is their logic in a nutshell. They think everyone else is ignorant or lying.  
Last time I'll repeat it since you are evasive each time. 
Crocodile, don't be so ridiculous.   All your political posts correspond with Pro-Putin views, enough that you can be included.   You should move to Russia since it's Putin you worship.   Why aren't you there?

----------


## Crocodile

> You should move to Russia since it's Putin you worship.   Why aren't you there?

 I guess, it's because Putin is obviously omnipresent and I can worship him from here just as well as from Russia..  ::

----------


## hddscan

> FACT: 1. Pro-Putin people refuse to believe anything other than pro-Kremlin/Putin information. Norossiya/rebel side always says the truth; never lies, according to them. Any other source is a lie. This is their logic in a nutshell. They think everyone else is ignorant or lying.

 My answer is: what your are saying is not true
Did I address you statement?

----------


## UhOhXplode

> FACT: 1. Pro-Putin people refuse to believe anything other than pro-Kremlin/Putin information. Norossiya/rebel side always says the truth; never lies, according to them. Any other source is a lie. This is their logic in a nutshell. They *KNOW* everyone else is ignorant or lying...

 ^ FTFY 
Anyway, that's not true. I'm pro-Putin and I believe that Chirardelli makes the most epic dark chocolate squares in the world. I never heard President Putin or the Kremlin say that. I believe a lot of stuff that they may or may not believe.
But hey, I would still vote for Vladimir Putin if he was a Presidential candidate in the US.  
More on-topic:
The separatists now control Debaltseve and the Ukrainian troops are surrendering en masse. Украинская армия бежала из Дебальцева, бросив пушки, одеяла и… фашистcкую каску 
Meanwhile back in Kiev, the Verkovna Rada must be getting worried since they are making legislation to stop free speech and freedom of the press. 5yrs for ‘denying Russian aggression’: Ukraine may criminalize anti-war speech — RT News 
Just curious. Has Kiev sent any new 2008 photos of Russian troops in Georgia to prove that Russia has invaded Ukraine? I do know that most phones have cameras so why is it so impossible for Kiev to get photos? Are they using radios from the Great Patriotic War to communicate with the Ukrainian troops?
I've seen tons of videos and photos of all the damages in Debaltseve today but STILL NO photos of Russian troops invading Ukraine.

----------


## Eric C.

> I guess, it's because Putin is obviously omnipresent and I can worship him from here just as well as from Russia..

 Somehow reminds me of one popular English guy from the past, who also worshiped the "great country of the Soviet Union", where "any skilled workman of suitable age and good character would be welcomed and given work", while preferring to stay in the "British hell" and worship from there.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Somehow reminds me of one popular English guy from the past, who also worshiped the "great country of the Soviet Union", where "any skilled workman of suitable age and good character would be welcomed and given work", while preferring to stay in the "British hell" and worship from there.

 Yeah, I worship many things. The other one being the Emperor of Antarctic Penguins. And our great god Sobek, of course. Alas, I can not be in many places at the same time.  ::

----------


## 14Russian

That's a typical Putinoid response, to just laugh it off.   Yet, all your comments are pro-Putin or of the Putin apologist tone.   But, at least, you follow the line. 
Here's another BS false report by the rebel side: Ex-porn star dragged into Russia-Ukraine propaganda war 
What a joke.   Both sides are guilty of various manipulations and false reports.   But, Putin apologists that support the Marxist rebels/separatists will never admit it.   They don't want to criticize their heroes.

----------


## Crocodile

> That's a typical Putinoid response [...]

 The word "Putinoid" means a person who looks like Putin. However, being a crocodile, I am an archosauromorpha which means "looks like an ancient lizard". So, since Putin cannot by all means be an ancient lizard (which is impossible since the ancient lizards are extinct) I am not a putinoid by definition.   
Mind your terminology.  ::   
Also, based on your comment above it seems like you studied well the behaviour of the putinoids. Would you mind to share your studies with the scientific world?

----------


## Lampada

It appears that nobody cares to discuss the topic, so I can safely close it to stop the irrelevant chat.

----------


## DDT

Here you can listen to the news from Donetsk in both languages so both Russian and English speakers can practice. Plus get first hand news from the front. 
This news is straight from Donetsk. It is in both English and Russian. "Texas" aka Russell Bonner Bentley, who leads the show has been fighting on the front lines as a soldier in the NAF in Donbass since December 2014  FREE DONBASS Show Podcast | DONBASS NEWS AGENCY

----------


## Lampada

http://focus.ua/country/336620/   _Революция будет продолжаться, пока эта система не рухнет_, - Михаил Саакашвили

----------


## DDT

You mean the tie eater?...yeah there's a good role model  lol!

----------


## UhOhXplode

I refuse to read anything from the tie eater. He's a foreign politician hired by Poroschenko to govern Ukrainians. That's an obvious violation of Ukrainian sovereignty.
@ DOT - Thanks for the link. I totally forgot that Doni News had the podcasts. 
Today things are changing up in the Donbass. President Putin signed into law legislation for a visa-free zone. Passports, marriage certificates, car registrations and tags, and all other legal Donbass documents will be accepted by Russia. Citizens of Donetsk and Lugansk can now freely travel, work, and go to school in Russia. https://rg.ru/2017/02/18/rossiia-pri...-donbassa.html

----------


## diogen_

> I refuse to read anything from the tie eater. He's a foreign politician hired by Poroschenko to govern Ukrainians. That's an obvious violation of Ukrainian sovereignty.

 No, please take a look at his facebook page. Saka is against Poroh these days. Another revolution against the bloody dictator and corrupt oligarch is looming. The only problem that cookies for "peaceful protesters" are missing this time  ::   На акциях в центре Киева столкновения с полицией - Korrespondent.net  https://ru-ru.facebook.com/SaakashviliMikheil

----------


## UhOhXplode

> No, please take a look at his facebook page. Saka is against Poroh these days. Another revolution against the bloody dictator and corrupt oligarch is looming. The only problem that cookies for "peaceful protesters" are missing this time   На акциях в центре Киева столкновения с полицией - Korrespondent.net  https://ru-ru.facebook.com/SaakashviliMikheil

 Wow! My bad. I read way too much western media. After reading his comments, I have new respect for Saakashvili.

----------


## diogen_

> Wow! My bad. I read way too much western media. After reading his comments, I have new respect for Saakashvili.

 Really? But he is not  against  ONLY Poroshenko but  against people's republics and Russia just as well! Wants more blockade of Donbass!! And surely he is adamantly against Putin!!! ::

----------


## UhOhXplode

> Really? But he is not  against  ONLY Poroshenko but  against people's republics and Russia just as well! Wants more blockade of Donbass!! And surely he is adamantly against Putin!!!

 Wtf? So he's basically a schizophrenic dictator? Is there anything he isn't opposed to?

----------


## diogen_

> Wtf? So he's basically a schizophrenic dictator? Is there anything he isn't opposed to?

 Narcissistic schizophrenic dictator!! No denying he is not opposed to his own person!!

----------


## diogen_

https://www.csis.org/analysis/russia...vasion-ukraine
Лампада, судя по вашим обзорам от Украины скоро останутся рожки да ножки?)) Так?

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, судя по вашим обзорам от Украины скоро останутся рожки да ножки?)) Так?

   https://youtu.be/09OMmQw4WOA

----------


## Lampada

Войны не будет:  Китай не поддержит.  Так что все по домам!  https://thediplomat.com/2022/02/why-...on-of-ukraine/

----------


## diogen_

> Войны не будет:  Китай не поддержит.  Так что все по домам!   https://thediplomat.com/2022/02/why-...on-of-ukraine/

 Ну это еще бабушка надвое сказала!! Китай Путину не указ!! Для чего именно сегодня решать вопрос с признанием республик? Или это блеф высшего пошиба или баста и завтра - все по коням на защиту Донбасса!! У меня что то кошки на душе скребут, что в этот раз все серьезно!!

----------


## Lampada

> Ну это еще бабушка надвое сказала!! Китай Путину не указ!! Для чего именно сегодня решать вопрос с признанием республик? Или это блеф высшего пошиба или баста и завтра - все по коням на защиту Донбасса!! У меня что то кошки на душе скребут, что в этот раз все серьезно!!

  https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-60468264  
И кошки и все звери должны скрести на душе, когда идут на братоубийство" "

----------


## diogen_

> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-60468264  
> И кошки и все звери должны скрести на душе, когда идут на братоубийство" "

 Ну кошки то скребут, собаки лают, а караван идет... Путин признал народные республики в границах прежних областей. Все, украм пора сдаваться, а нам затягивать пояса, и готовиться к тому, как вы будете пытаться нас придушить. Пока все. Дальше видно будет.Утро вечера дрянее))

----------


## Lampada

> Ну кошки то скребут, собаки лают, а караван идет... Путин признал народные республики в границах прежних областей. Все, украм пора сдаваться, а нам затягивать пояса, и готовиться к тому, как вы будете пытаться нас придушить. Пока все. Дальше видно будет.Утро вечера дрянее))

 Зачем раздувать вражду? Какая и кому от неё польза?
Ничего не понятно.  Почему бы не жить спокойной, скучной жизнью, как все остальные?

----------


## diogen_

Я ничего не раздуваю, а анализирую!! Говорил, что запахло керосином, а вы мне не верили! Все, началась война!!

----------


## Lampada

> Я ничего не раздуваю, а анализирую!! Говорил, что запахло керосином, а вы мне не верили! Все, началась война!!

 Ужас! 
Соскучились по гробам

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CaYm7...dium=copy_link

----------


## diogen_

Много букв. Ниасилил. ))
Зато покажу тут, как один австралийский казак рисует будущий «глобус» Украины. Оптимист, однако)). https://goldcoastreview.com/state-of...ukrainian-war/

----------


## Lampada

_Не желай другому того, чего не желаешь себе_. 
Говорят, что никому не удавалось объединить Украину, сплотить её народ так, как это сделал Путин.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/NcfketsCSCo

----------


## UhOhXplode

> Войны не будет:  Китай не поддержит.  Так что все по домам!  https://thediplomat.com/2022/02/why-...on-of-ukraine/

 It would seem that The Diplomat forgot to inform China. https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2022/...ine-war-a76913   

> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-60468264  
> И кошки и все звери должны скрести на душе, когда идут на братоубийство" "

 Fratricide already happened in the USA. They called it the Civil War... 12 April 1861 to 9 April 1865.   

> Ужас! 
> Соскучились по гробам

 History is replete with horror... All over the globe.   

> Много букв. Ниасилил. ))
> Зато покажу тут, как один австралийский казак рисует будущий «глобус» Украины. Оптимист, однако)). https://goldcoastreview.com/state-of...ukrainian-war/

 Bookmarked. I will be following him since our 1-sided media has banned everything else.
I am an American, not a Russian, so I should not be involved in this blood feud. But our leaders think I should be.
For the first time, since the Covid pandemic, we have lots of empty shelves in the stores, unbelievable inflation, shortages of groceries, and extremely expensive gas prices.
I'm even mildly concerned that wearing my Sukhoi-27 T-shirt - made in Uzbekistan & printed in Moscow - makes me a moving target. I think only my money makes me immune. 
But since my government is pushing me into this Russian matter, I want to, at least, be able to hear all sides.
Oleg of Novgorod, Vladimir the Great, the Byzantine Empire, & the trade route that passes through Kiev convince me that Ukraine is, historically, an intimate part of Russia. That's why I consider what's happening, a Civil War. But how politicians & military strategists view this is, of course, entirely different. I only hope they don't push this to the brink of a World War. - Not that I would mind fighting and dying but I would like for that to be for something worth dying for. And that would not be for money or power.

----------


## Lampada

What about Mexico taking back its occupied lands?  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_Cession  
At one point, the whole Russia was under Kiev.  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kievan_Rus'

----------


## UhOhXplode

I hope everyone had a happy Maslenitsa. We did, with pancakes and buckwheat pancakes from flour, eggs, and milk and with maple syrup.   

> What about Mexico taking back its occupied lands?  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_Cession

 I'm happy I don't live in that region. But that could only happen if Mexico was a nuclear superpower.
But I do see your point since it does have historical significance for the Mexican people.    

> At one point, the whole Russia was under Kiev.  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kievan_Rus'

 No misunderstandings. I am only an observer. But this gives me a unique opportunity to see the story from both sides. So maybe Vladimir Putin is the reincarnation of Ivan III.
When Ivan, in Muscovy, conquered the Republic of Novgorod, to the north, he cited suspicious associations with the West. Is that not exactly what Putin is saying about Ukraine?
Thousands were killed then, And that included any Boyars that had not fled to the Polish-Lithuanian Kingdom. 
By the way, thanks for the history. But I am well versed on the origins of Kievan Rus. It began in the Baltics with a Varangian Chieftan, named Rurik. He was invited to rule in Novgorod and his statue can be seen, today, in Veliky Novgorod.
The Veliky part caused some confusion, at first, but it is Veliky Ustyug that is home to Ded Moroz and Snegurochka... so many cities, histories, and names to keep track of... 
When Rurik died, his kinsman, Oleg of Novgorod, became the new leader. I'm also aware of his conquests enroute to Kiev. All this was followed by Olegs sojourn to Byzantium, his desire to marry into royalty there, the selection of orthodox Christianity as a National religion, the creation of the Old Church Slavonic alphabet, and the baptisms of Vladimir the Great.
I am also versed in the history of the Mongol Invasion, in the thirteenth century, the beginnings of Tsarist Russia, the multi-national Boyars who became known as Cossaks and protected the Tsars, Lubyanka Square and the Insurance company building, the Oprichniki, the Cheka, Felix Dzerzhinsky, etc, etc. 
To be honest, I wish the conflict in Ukraine could have ended on a happier note, in 2014. I also wish Iraq had not been bombed. But who can figure military strategists and I wonder if this is not more about Sergei Shoigu than Vladimir Putin...
Or even, considering the culture, Patriarch Kirill who also considers the West a threat... 
In any event, my conclusions resemble a video you posted... Чего блять!?
As an American who loves Russian history, the language, and Russian culture, I will be watching this thread.

----------


## diogen_

https://video.foxnews.com/v/6301032873001#sp=show-clips
Теперь  понятно почему у всушников пятки не сверкают. И тут ЦРУ наследило.

----------


## Lampada

> https://video.foxnews.com/v/6301032873001#sp=show-clips
> Теперь  понятно почему у всушников пятки не сверкают. И тут ЦРУ наследило.

 Им нéкуда отступать.  *НЕТ ВОЙНЕ!*

----------


## diogen_

> Им нéкуда отступать.  *НЕТ ВОЙНЕ!*

 Ну я тоже против войны, но пока не вижу перспектив у мира! Донбас политикам никак не поделить, а без него мира не будет! зуб даю!!

----------


## diogen_

Талси Габбард точно знает, почем фунт лиха  для Украины. Наверняка читает Диогена перед сном)) https://youtu.be/6ZvRb6Tbg8c

----------


## Lampada

C давних пор не смотрю Fox channel и не собираюсь начинать. Другие источники пожалуйста.

----------


## DDT

> That's why I consider what's happening, a Civil War. But how politicians & military strategists view this is, of course, entirely different..

 Однако это гражданская война, вызванная США, которые двадцать лет вмешивались в украинские дела. 
Кстати, я тоже американец.

----------


## Lampada

> Однако это гражданская война, вызванная США, которые двадцать лет вмешивались в украинские дела. 
> Кстати, я тоже американец.

 Опять Путин ни в чём не виноват.

----------


## UhOhXplode

> Однако это гражданская война, вызванная США, которые двадцать лет вмешивались в украинские дела. 
> Кстати, я тоже американец.

 Twenty years and 5 billion dollars. After Secretary of State James Baker, in 1990, promised Gorbachev that NATO would not expand 1 inch to the East... Followed by 10 Eastward expansions in 1999 and 2004. This is the Cuban missile crisis in reverse.
It is USA funding that keeps NATO alive and, as Clinton said, "@#$% the EU". So I am convinced that NATO agendas are born in the US.
But every coin has 2 sides so let us not forget who backed the separatists in Lugansk and Donetsk. And who insisted that Crimea return to Russia. Vladimir Putin is probably one of the greatest and strongest leaders of all time but he is no god. Like all politicians, he has to consider approval ratings and monetary gains. So what I think we have now is 2 great bulls with locked horns. 
@Lampada - I also ignore FOX news. I consider it a State-run media outlet. 
CURRENT SITUATION
The Governor of Mariupol has ordered the evacuation of the remaining residents. Lugansk is planning a referendum to join Russia. Also, the next peace talks will be in Istanbul, Turkey.
Military analyst, Cedric Leighton, has offered 2 possible outcomes:
1. That Ukraine will be split along a Lugansk-Donetsk-Mariupol line, creating a land-bridge to Crimea.
2. That Ukraine will be split along the Dnieper river. 
Controlled by Poland-Lithuania, then Germany, then the Soviet Union, and now, the USA, I have to wonder if Ukraine has ever really stood on it's own.

----------


## Lampada

> Талси Габбард точно знает, почем фунт лиха  для Украины. Наверняка читает Диогена перед сном)) https://youtu.be/6ZvRb6Tbg8c

 How nice:  https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-b2048584.html

----------


## UhOhXplode

I found this a very interesting read. A lot of it follows my own thinking except the "horseshoe" and the predicted operations in western Ukraine. But if it does end up in the forests and the Carpathian mountains, that could be as difficult as the war in Afghanistan and could take years... https://www.kp.ru/daily/27373/4566200/

----------


## diogen_

> How nice:  https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-b2048584.html

 Surely, especially shadow banning of any descendant voice))  https://youtu.be/EseSsywvkhs

----------


## diogen_

> I found this a very interesting read. A lot of it follows my own thinking except the "horseshoe" and the predicted operations in western Ukraine. But if it does end up in the forests and the Carpathian mountains, that could be as difficult as the war in Afghanistan and could take years... https://www.kp.ru/daily/27373/4566200/

 Да, ты правильно мыслишь. Слишком много диванной аналитики в статье. Не только западная, но и центральная украина не может быть ассимилирована без огромных потерь. Там в лесах и диких степях полно всякой бандеровской нечисти, националистических упырей и прочих соловьев- разбойников развелось. Короче говоря, чем дальше в лес, тем гуще партизаны!! Максимум куда можно продвинуться без последующего геморроя, это территория бывшей Донецко криворожской республики. Там живут русскоговорящие пролетарии, которым по барабану до всех новомодных украинских заморочек и прибауток!! Ну и плюс Одесса на побережье. Остальное пойдет под опеку США!! https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94...B8%D0%BA%D0%B0

----------


## Lampada

Кроме горных походов по Кавказу мы также  ездили в разные места Карпат,  зимой кататься на лыжах, летом спускаться на ЛАСах по Черемошу.   Ходили в походы по Крыму (Караби). 
Были во многих посёлках, встречали и общались с местными жителями.  Мы говорили на русском, они на украинском.  Повсеместно дружелюбные, приветливые люди.  Даже иногда угощали нас своим свежим вином.  
Никогда и нигде не слыхали ни о каких бандеровцах или нацистах.  Близкая моя подруга из Ивано-Франковска.  Нет там этой не́чисти. Даже если допустить, что где-то и есть какие-нибудь националисты, то они очень хорошо прячутся. 
Молодцы на ББСи:  развенчали эту фантазию. https://www.bbc.com/russian/features-60606430 
Свободная, демократичная Украина выбрала еврея своим Президентом.  Ничего себе нацисты!

----------


## UhOhXplode

I am sitting on a small seat with coasters, in front of an Acer monitor. I like it because it is easy to kick out of my way. But it is still only a seat and it is not in the Kremlin, not in Moskva, and not in Ukraine. And, to be totally honest, my most epic concern is how this conflict has delayed the release of the sequel, for the video game, The Legend of Zelda, Breath of the Wild.
But yes, I am very interested in what is happening overseas, since my whole family has a strong military background. Also because there has been way too much suffering and bloodshed in Ukraine already. 
But for once, I think the BBC may have a clue. There are neo-Nazi groups all over the USA but that does not mean that the USA is a Nazi State. Also, from what I have read, 4.5 million Ukrainians joined the Red Army to fight Nazi Germany. 
Putin must have a reason for this military operation. It could even support his approval ratings on 9 May 2022. It will be interesting to see how that plays out on Red Square.
Putin claims Nazis but it looks more like a war against NATO and the EU-friendly government of Ukraine. But it may be even more than that.
If the operation succeeds, it could create a land-bridge from the Donbass region to Crimea, to Odessa and, finally, to Pridnestrovia. That would dramatically increase access to the Black Sea. 
Well, what I do know is that Russia is much more than geopolitical struggles, logistics, and monetary gains. And I think that needs to be remembered, especially now.

----------


## diogen_

> Кроме горных походов по Кавказу мы также  ездили в разные места Карпат,  зимой кататься на лыжах, летом спускаться на ЛАСах по Черемошу.   Ходили в походы по Крыму (Караби). 
> Были во многих посёлках, встречали и общались с местными жителями.  Мы говорили на русском, они на украинском.  Повсеместно дружелюбные, приветливые люди.  Даже иногда угощали нас своим свежим вином.  
> Никогда и нигде не слыхали ни о каких бандеровцах или нацистах.  Близкая моя подруга из Ивано-Франковска.  Нет там этой не́чисти. Даже если допустить, что где-то и есть какие-нибудь националисты, то они очень хорошо прячутся. 
> Молодцы на ББСи:  развенчали эту фантазию. https://www.bbc.com/russian/features-60606430 
> Свободная, демократичная Украина выбрала еврея своим Президентом.  Ничего себе нацисты!

 *Лампада*, вы бы еще вспомнили времена царя Гороха, когда все реки были молочными, берега кисельными, а жареные курицы сами на стол летели!! И в лесах тогда лешие, водяные и кикиморы, а вовсе не бандеровцы водились!! Но золотой век канул в лета!! Теперь шайтаны свободно разгуливают по Киеву, матери городов русских, и их никто даже не пытается останавливать!! И таких видео как ниже тьма тьмущая на ютьюбе, надо только поширше разинуть шоры!! https://youtu.be/IzXrtGlDsVI

----------


## Lampada

Понятно.  Значит наличие этой шпаны оправдывает разрушение,  стирание с лица земли украинских городов и сёл, безразборное убийство гражданского населения. 
И да, весь этот ужас можно увидеть на ютюбе.

----------


## diogen_

Кто у кого больше мирных обстрелял, это еще бабушка надвое сказала!! Донецк  укровояки восемь лет постоянно обстреливали, только вам про это  ваши свободные СМИ скромно помалкивали! И сейчас (даже  фоксньюс!!) удалил из эфира кусок  из собственного интервью с Зеленским про зверства Азова! Позорище! 
Вот он: https://youtu.be/N4BlH_YjzQs

----------


## Lampada

Давайте не будем меряться, "кто у кого больше мирных обстрелял". Одна человеческая жизнь ценнее всех политик.   
А почему "даже"?   "_даже фоксньюс_"   ::

----------


## diogen_

> Давайте не будем меряться, "кто у кого больше мирных обстрелял". Одна человеческая жизнь ценнее всех политик.   
> А почему "даже"?   "_даже фоксньюс_"

  Ну потому что там не только махровые ястребы типа Линдси Грэма сидели, но и пофигисты, трамписты, изоляционисты, и т.п.,которым главное жить - поживать и добра наживать, а что в остальном мире будет происходить -  в принципе пофигу, "хоть трава не расти", главное чтобы нас это не касалось)). Но теперь все похоже прогнулись под общий тренд изображать украинцев белыми и пушистыми, и фильтровать контент под этот образ соответственно.   Как-то примерно так...

----------


## UhOhXplode

The weekend is over and yes, the fried chicken flew to the table but the light turned on, the table is empty, and I do not hear any kikimory squeaking.
Zelensky admitted that the Azov was incorporated into the Ukrainian army and has been shelling the Donbass. A Jewish president supporting self-proclaimed Nazis? But he did. Also, I did not see any Ukrainian police trying to stop the Bandera parade.
That has been 8 years of shelling the Donbass, more than 13,000 deaths, and I read in the news that Zelensky was building up for a new wave of attacks. So how would I feel if the US army was shelling my State?
I also found the interview, with Tulsi Gabbard, very informative, too. 
I was already convinced that the west was attempting a regime change for Russia. Now I am also convinced that the Bandera are operating freely in Ukraine. So if Putin's military operation will bring an end to the bloodshed, in eastern Ukraine, then it may be worth the destruction. Politics is obviously a major part of the real world that we live in. So it is not always right or wrong but to choose the lesser of two evils and just let Raskolnikov punish himself.

----------


## Lampada

> Ну потому что там не только махровые ястребы типа Линдси Грэма сидели, но и пофигисты, трамписты, изоляционисты, и т.п.,которым главное жить - поживать и добра наживать, а что в остальном мире будет происходить -  в принципе пофигу, "хоть трава не расти", главное чтобы нас это не касалось)). Но теперь все похоже прогнулись под общий тренд изображать украинцев белыми и пушистыми, и фильтровать контент под этот образ соответственно.   Как-то примерно так...

 Наконец-то хоть с чем-то хочется согласиться.  Хотя вообще-то я знаю о двух уважаемых журналистах, которые покинули Фокс.  
А про украинцев... По крайней мере, Украина вроде никогда первой ни на кого с оружием не нападала.  А сейчас защищаются как могут.  Стараются освобождать захваченные города. На удивление всего мира пока держатся против превосходящих сил беспощадного врага.  (С детства знакомые литературные штампы).

----------


## bytemare

> The weekend is over and yes, the fried chicken flew to the table but the light turned on, the table is empty, and I do not hear any kikimory squeaking.
> Zelensky admitted that the Azov was incorporated into the Ukrainian army and has been shelling the Donbass. A Jewish president supporting self-proclaimed Nazis? But he did. Also, I did not see any Ukrainian police trying to stop the Bandera parade.
> That has been 8 years of shelling the Donbass, more than 13,000 deaths, and I read in the news that Zelensky was building up for a new wave of attacks. So how would I feel if the US army was shelling my State?
> I also found the interview, with Tulsi Gabbard, very informative, too. 
> I was already convinced that the west was attempting a regime change for Russia. Now I am also convinced that the Bandera are operating freely in Ukraine. So if Putin's military operation will bring an end to the bloodshed, in eastern Ukraine, then it may be worth the destruction. Politics is obviously a major part of the real world that we live in. So it is not always right or wrong but to choose the lesser of two evils and just let Raskolnikov punish himself.

 Speaking of 8 years, that's about the length of time you've been writing this kind of crap in this forum.  I'm sure in this time you still haven't been to Ukraine and probably not even Russia as well.   You are convinced that "Bandera" are operating freely in Ukraine, and I'm convinced you don't even know what that is.

----------


## diogen_

> Speaking of 8 years, that's about the length of time you've been writing this kind of crap in this forum.  I'm sure in this time you still haven't been to Ukraine and probably not even Russia as well.   You are convinced that "Bandera" are operating freely in Ukraine, and I'm convinced you don't even know what that is.

 Руки прочь от УхОха!! Он здесь один из тех кто зрит в корень!! Даже если он еще и не был в России, это не значит, что он не может иметь аргументированного мнения !А у вас ,уважаемый Байтмер, вообще аргументов ноль без палочки, одни только переходы на личности!! Что касается Степана Бандеры, то это уже идол , икона для большинства современных украинцев. Если Украина - их мать, то Бандера  - отец родной!!  Так они поют, а из песни, как известно, слов не выкинешь, и всякие Попрошенки на фоне Бандеры зарабатывают себе политический капитал!! Стал бы политик так палиться, если бы заведомо не полагал, что данное песнопение ему не принесет политический капитал?? Вот и подумайте теперь о роли личности в Бандеры в современном культурном поле украины!! https://youtu.be/LSkK1vSwd6c

----------


## bytemare

За чем мне делать аргумента ?   Разве адекватный человек согласится вести войну из-за того, что есть видео на ютубе где бывший президент на фоне Бандерамобиль  :: ?   А что, нельзя петь песни?  Хотя на самом деле, будешь посидеть сразу 15 лет если петь или шептать про войну.
Россия теперь символ ужаса.  И это тоже очень больно.

----------


## Lampada

> Руки прочь от УхОха!! Он здесь один из тех кто зрит в корень!! Даже если он еще и не был в России, это не значит, что он не может иметь аргументированного мнения !А у вас ,уважаемый Байтмер, вообще аргументов ноль без палочки, одни только переходы на личности!! Что касается Степана Бандеры, то это уже идол , икона для большинства современных украинцев. Если Украина - их мать, то Бандера  - отец родной!!  Так они поют, а из песни, как известно, слов не выкинешь, и всякие Попрошенки на фоне Бандеры зарабатывают себе политический капитал!! Стал бы политик так палиться, если бы заведомо не полагал, что данное песнопение ему не принесет политический капитал?? Вот и подумайте теперь о роли личности в Бандеры в современном культурном поле украины!! https://youtu.be/LSkK1vSwd6c

 Отстрянь от человека! Ни тебе здрасти, ни до свиданья!
Кому щас интересен бывший презик или бандера?
Кстати, послушать российских пленных, так они нигде и не увидели ни бандеровцев, ни нацистов, ни фашистов.  Вообще не понимают, зачем их пригнали в чужую страну.

----------


## diogen_

> Отстрянь от человека! Ни тебе здрасти, ни до свиданья!
> Кому щас интересен бывший презик или бандера?
> Кстати, послушать российских пленных, так они нигде и не увидели ни бандеровцев, ни нацистов, ни фашистов.  Вообще не понимают, зачем их пригнали в чужую страну.

 Так под пытками в чем угодно признаешься!! Даже ваш хваленый Нью йоркский Таймс об этом намедни большую статью забацал! Супостам же бандеровским, пытавшим наших солдат, все сторицею воздасться!!  Да так, что небо с овчинку покажется!! А война идет из-за Донбасса и НАТО, за измену лютую с инородцами забугорными!! 
Шнур тут все аллегорически изложил: https://youtu.be/KyLcR-LRq3I

----------


## Lampada

> Так под пытками в чем угодно признаешься!! Даже ваш хваленый Нью йоркский Таймс об этом намедни большую статью забацал! Супостам же бандеровским, пытавшим наших солдат, все сторицею воздасться!!  Да так, что небо с овчинку покажется!! А война идет из-за Донбасса и НАТО, за измену лютую с инородцами забугорными!! 
> Шнур тут все аллегорически изложил: https://youtu.be/KyLcR-LRq3I

 Пустое. Опять неправда.  В Украине пленных не пытают. Но, конечно, бумага, то бишь интернет,  всё стерпит.
И шо вам так украинский Донбасс позарез нужен?   Армейцев пачками терять? Сколько там того угля?  Пора на зелёную энергию переходить.

----------


## diogen_

Правда же она такая, глаза колет!! Вот она, уже давно разошлась по всему интернету: https://life-ru.turbopages.org/turbo...ru/s/p/1483271
Только вы же опять все ластиком  потрете!! Якобы токсично)) 
И дело вовсе не в угле, а в людях! Донбас уже давно сказал гудбай Украине,и теперь все это до конца осталось оформить!!. И никакие ваши хваленые стингеры, джавелины и прочие томагавки украм не помогут!!  Только продлят на пару недель агонию! Собака лает, а караван идет!!

----------


## Lampada

> Правда же она такая, глаза колет!! Вот она, уже давно разошлась по всему интернету: https://life-ru.turbopages.org/turbo...ru/s/p/1483271
> Только вы же опять все ластиком  потрете!! Якобы токсично)) 
> И дело вовсе не в угле, а в людях! Донбас уже давно сказал гудбай Украине,и теперь все это до конца осталось оформить!!. И никакие ваши хваленые стингеры, джавелины и прочие томагавки украм не помогут!!  Только продлят на пару недель агонию! Собака лает, а караван идет!!

 Да, правда глаза колет, но твоя правда - подтасовка фактов, искажение, а скорее чистая выдумка.  Я думаю, вернее верю,  что  эта ссылка - фальшивка, создание специальных органов дезинформации.  Плавали - знаем,  проходили подобное в советские времена.
Если бы эта статья была в New York Times, меня бы это смутило.   Они сто раз всё перепроверяют.  Но то, что произведено российскими СМИ - 99% фэйк. 
Забота о людях.  А разнесённые в щепки города...  Там не люди?
 Опять как-то однобоко получается.

----------


## Lampada

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZTdxMxpvV/ 
Сканируют:   "_Мирный протест!_"

----------


## diogen_

https://www.nytimes.com/live/2022/03...-in-their-legs
А если так дать ссылку, тоже фейк?

----------


## Lampada

> https://www.nytimes.com/live/2022/03...-in-their-legs
> А если так дать ссылку, тоже фейк?

 Ужасно, какие-то отморозки, озлобленные за разрушение Харькова. Правда, конкретики там нет.  
"... _The Times_ has not identified the source who originally posted the video. ...". 
Я могу допустить, что это тоже профессинально инсценировано.  Не представляю, чтобы преступники себя снимали на видео и отправляли в таймс. 
А если нет, то возможно единичный случай. 
На другие мои вопросы ответов не вижу.

----------


## Lampada

Бог даст, доживём до конца войны и все военные преступления будут аккуратно расследованы судебными специалистами и военные преступники будут наказаны по букве закона.

----------


## diogen_

> Ужасно, какие-то отморозки, озлобленные за разрушение Харькова. Правда, конкретики там нет.  
> "... _The Times_ has not identified the source who originally posted the video. ...". 
> Я могу допустить, что это тоже профессинально инсценировано.  Не представляю, чтобы преступники себя снимали на видео.  
> А если нет, то возможно единичный случай. 
> На другие мои вопросы ответов не вижу.

 Какие другие вопросы? Про щепки, что ли? Порошенко с яйценюком и турчиновым заварили эту кашу еще восемь лет назад, когда пошли в атаку на Донбасс. Можно было тогда спокойно оформить развод с Донецком и Луганском и дело с концом. А так сейчас Вова Путин решил одним махом разрубить Гордеев узел проблем . Поздновато, но лучше поздно чем никогда, как говорят в народе!!. А щепки..., ну так лес рубят, щепки летят, так всегда было есть и будет!!Подождем еще несколько месяцев, цыплят по осени считают!! Тогда все окончательно прояснится! А пока все уперлись рогом и хотят любой ценой победить!!

----------


## UhOhXplode

> Speaking of 8 years, that's about the length of time you've been writing this kind of crap in this forum.  I'm sure in this time you still haven't been to Ukraine and probably not even Russia as well.   You are convinced that "Bandera" are operating freely in Ukraine, and I'm convinced you don't even know what that is.

 It was the Sochi Olympics and Russian culture that inspired me to join the forum, not the politics, and I am not here for a popularity contest - I already won one in my own country.
But what happened after Sochi inspired me to learn more.
So you believe that people learn more if they wear a muzzle. Not me. I learn more by judging reactions to things I say or post. And how many other countries have you visited and know everything about? 
Stephan Andriyovych Bandera was a Ukrainian politician, a Nazi-collaborator, and a terrorist. He believed that the Nazis could help him create a sovereign nation in the Ukraine.  https://www.rferl.org/a/ukraine-marc.../31635671.html 
In truth, the Nazis were using him. You are not the epic authority on "crap". Nobody is. And I may move to Russia, live there another 8 years, and still not know very much about Russia. I have lived in the USA longer and I still do not know very much about it.
But what I do know is that, in those 8 years, the Donbass has been shelled, Bandera were doing the shelling (even the Ukrainian president said that), and more than 13,000 people died. Explain that. Also please explain why those people, in the Odessa Union building, were burned alive.

----------


## Lampada

Большие, красивые города в щепки!  Камня на камне не оставили.  Тысячи людей погибло, 177 детей. 
Народ продолжает погибать каждый день.
Сердце кровью обливается.  
Нет и никогда не будет за это прощения.  
Закрываю эту больную тему на время.
Будут хорошие новости - открою.

----------


## Lampada

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...&id=1487826807    ::

----------

